# [IC Thread] Delving the Mists



## Cerebus13 (Jul 1, 2004)

This is the IC thread for the Ravenloft campaign entitled "Delving the Mists".

  This first post will contain links to the other important threads and rules for this campaign.

*Rules:*
 Please try to post at least once a day if there is some material there for you to respond to. If at any time a player has not posted for at least 3 days and is beginning to hold up the game I will NPC the character and make brief posts in their place if necessary. If you are gone for 2 weeks or longer with no posts or emails then I will have to declare you MIA and begin recruiting an replacement. Sadly if I have to make room for a new character I will kill or retire your PC if necessary at this point.
 PLEASE email me or post in the OOC thread if you have any planned absences coming up in the future. I understand that RL should always come before this so if you run into a busy stretch and cannot post just let me know and I'll take care of the details until you return.

 Here is a Dice Rolling Program if we have to do any online dice rolling.

*Posting Format*
 Whenever your PC talks please surround the speech in quotes "".  You may use color to speak with if you wish, just try not to steal each other's colors.  Thoughts are in _italics_.

*Important Threads:*

Rogue's Gallery

OOC

*Web storage:*

  <myusername>.tripod.com

*My Emails:*

  evil_stickyATyahoo.com
  evil_stickyAThotmail.com

  If one does not work try the other, but I prefer the Yahoo account at this time.  (AT = @)


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 1, 2004)

*BACKGROUND*

 What follows is some background and history for blending all the PCs together into a group and up into the present day. I'll do a general section first with each PCs specific background afterwords.

*General Background:*

  Very recently the group of characters has been officially recognized by the police department as being a valuable team of investigators. To show their appreciation they leased a building to house their operations in along with a small staff of scribes and guards at the investigators disposal. The building is not very large but it is clean and free of vermin, along with being housed in a relatively clean business section of the city. The beginnings of a residential block of housing is south of the building where many of the investigators are housed. To the east and southeast are some slightly more rundown sections of the city but with the help of the city guard housed in a barracks nearby and their new Captain, a Mr. Ernest Deningrate, conditions have begun to improve. The PCs are expected to investigate more complicated crimes in this "slums" area when the city guard cannot do the job themselves in addition to crime associated with the rest of the city. (The PCs new building was chosen, in part, to be located here because of a rash of strange murders that have been occuring in the rundown section).

  The IC thread will begin with the characters being introduced to the guard Captain of this section Ernest, along with their police liaison to the Mayor (Mr. Arthur Pettigrew). After introductions a tour of the surrounding area will begin.

*Specific Background for Telsar's PC - Inspector Natalie Bayne:*

  Natalie had already been working with the police department for a few years before meeting any of the rest of the crew. Thanks to the connections her semi-retired foster father, James Neabaum, has with various organizations Natalie was able to request and receive help in various areas of law enforcement when required. At first she largely did her job on her own but after a few brushes of violence with some local thugs her foster father insisted she work begin working with other people more. After a few failed partners Natalie obtained the assistance of Orum, an accomplished soldier, and Anton the warrior-tracker. A few months of solved and unsolved crimes passed and the intrepid band encountered a difficulty of having to break into a well guarded house of an underworld criminal. Some time was spent negotiating with contacts within the police department and a suitable candidate to help with the job, Quilan, was presented. The job went off without a hitch and another compatriot was found.
  Months again flowed by until the resolution of a large case involving an extortion ring was brought to a close. In recognition of all the hard work and long hours put in by the tired band the police department gave them the lease to a new building to begin an official investigative group. Natalie was hired on for her brilliant undercover work and knowledge of arcane magic. Given a cozy upstairs apartment with a nice skylight that Perspie would enjoy, Natalie prepared herself for her new job.

*Specific Background for Gramcrackered's PC - Orum Holt:*

  Conscripted into Viaki soldiery at a young age Orum was quickly singled out from the other recruits for a more arduous training program. Many months of tired slogging through exercises clouded his mind and he began to forget bits and pieces of his day. An onslaught of migraine headaches made him forget about this however as he attributed it all to the stress of his training. Orum's discharge from the training program came a few weeks later after an incident with another trainee. One evening after drinking a bit too much Orum and his disagreeable peer got into a wrestling match at a local tavern and where both promptly thrown out into the rain. Orum staggered back to his bunk to sleep off the drink, but awoke later to find himself towering over the broken and wheezing body of his opponent from the tavern. Confused and still slightly drunk Orum fled from the scene, which was strangly covered up by his superiors. To spare themselves an embarassment Orum's commanding officers rushed him into service of the town guard before any questions could be asked.
  Orum worked some of the typical patrols and guard stations for a few months after leaving training. Becoming a bit bored with all the tedium he applied to the special bodyguard position for an up and coming investigator that people were speaking of. Pleasantly surprised when he got the job Orum soon became intrigued with the intellectual work of solving crimes that was so much different than what he had learned in his soldiery training. The job was not without violence however and Orum found himself busy more often than not.
  After a break in a long and tiring case Orum was invited to lead the small guard detail for the new investigative unit that was being established. Honored to take the position Orum moved his personal belongings into the barracks he was assigned to and prepared to tour the area.

*Specific Background for Salzorin's PC - Quilan Dryburough*

  Quilan's, or "Quill" as his friends call him, humble roots began with a travelling circus. Other performers encouraged him to become a buffoon because of his rediculously short stature made for a comical appearance when wearing the proper costume, but Quill had a particular talent for throwing things and soon apprenticed to the knife throwing act. Mastering the complicated routine in a short amount of time Quill soon became bored with the act and looked for new thrills to entertain himself. After viewing some of the rich atire of audiences in certain locales Quill decided to try his hand at burglary. Using the circus as a distraction for his marks Quill took to breaking into houses to amass wealth to spend on grandiose dreams and frivalous things. His small size and nimble hands made breaking and entering child's play, until he was caught breaking into a police officer's home in Viaki however. Resigned to his fate of being executed Quill was surprised when the police offered to hire him on to infiltrate secure criminal establishments. Unable to refuse the offer Quill was soon put to work breaking into the homes of criminals instead of the innocent.
  Years passed and Quill became annoyed with being unable to gain the respect of many of the police he worked with. Constant "short jokes" annoyed him to no end, but he soon found people to work for who respected him when he was hired by a group of investigators looking to break into a well guarded criminal home. Pulling off the job flawlessly Quill was given steady work, and respect, from the group of investigators.
  Months of work culminated in a string of investigations into an band of criminals that was extorting money from many local businesses. Many weeks of hard work ended with Quill and the rest of the group rounding up the last of the villains and throwing them into jail. As a reward for his dedication Quill was given a new apartment to live in, bigger than the broom closet he used to hang his hat in, and a job as "Specialized Infiltrator" of a new anti-crime organization. Quill couldn't pass up the offer, not with a name like that, so he moved his belongings into his new home and got ready to explore his new surroundings.

*Specific Background for Fangor the Fierce's PC - Alyson (and her assistant Kalri)*

  With the pain of her father's death still fresh in her mind Alyson took to the work of being a disciple of Ezra with a particular "zeal". When not busy with prayer or study of the faith she would pour over books and manuscripts about every aspect of the mortal body, dead or alive. Time spent reading old memoirs of a detective from long ago detailing how to determine the origins of a crime from what is left at the scene or on a dead body gave her a lot of clever insight. The local police soon came to call on her for help dealing with crimes of violence, whether it was to help heal the sick in the aftermath or to examine the bodies of dead victims. Finding time spent with other acolytes of Ezra to be tedious and time consuming she soon began to withdraw to her own room more and more to pursue private studies of old literature.
  Eventually she became to come out of her shell slightly when she was able to apprentice under a local Anatomist, Phineas Kuint, who was getting on in his years and wanted to pass his knowledge on before he retired. It was here that she met Natalie and the rest of the group because her Anatomist mentor was often helping the police by studying bodies and violent crime scenes. As the months progressed Alyson often did more and more of the work required of the investigative group or the police as her mentor Phineas was getting old and spent more time reading than working. Phineas soon granted her the title of being a full Anatomist and declared his retirement from the profession. He is still called upon occasionally for a particularly puzzling case but can be most often found in his garden tending flowers.
  Alyson was forced to take on an assistant to help with the load of violent crimes and corpses that were stemming from a large and violent extortion ring in the area. Alyson did not regret the help of her new friend, Kalri, however as she found her to be well versed in many different areas of study. Soon Alyson and the group of investigators were able to break the case and bring the perpatrators to justice...and she was granted a full promotion for her part in the work.
  Alyson was hired into the new investigative unit as their primary medical investigator, along with being a liasion to the city's morgue and hospital where she had often worked before. Given a small house to live in with enough bedrooms for Kalri and herself Alyson spent time moving her personal belongings into it...and her tools of the trade into the special section of the new office given to scientific study.

*Specific background for Pyrex's PC - Anton Laurent Bronislaw*

  Joining the town guard at such a young age has given Anton a lot of time to see the various plagues that have come to Viaki and gone again. Undead hordes, outlander bandits, and even rioting among starving peasants have all been seen by him and beaten back with the collective strength of the Guard. His squad captain complemented him on his inborne tracking abilities used against a group of fleeing criminals in the city, and soon singled him out for more specialized training. Anton spent several years working as a Guardsman while training to be an urban tracker, or thief-catcher as they are sometimes known, under a few different mentors.
  He soon felt confident enough to begin taking on tasks above that of a common soldier and so began inquiring around for jobs suited to a thief-catcher such as himself. A few months of less than satisfying assignments and tragedy occured for several of his friends within the Guard as they were quietly assassinated and disposed of to cover up some dealings of the Kargat. The Darklord Azalin's secret police both frightened and angered Anton and he vowed revenge on them one day. In order to avoid their notice for sometime he landed a job working along with the investigator Natalie and another guardsman named Orum. His specialized ability in reading the trails of people within the city was very valuable to his new comrades and he found himself enjoying this new job much more than his routine guard duties.
  Time passed and the Kargat faded into the back of his memory as he concentrated on using his talents to sniff out criminals wherever they lay. A long and bloody campaign to end an extortion ring in the local area led Anton to uproot many a thieves' den in search of the proper thugs. All the time and hard work put in finally paid off one fateful day when they rounded up the ringleaders of the band and arrested them all.
  Recognized by the police department as heroes Anton and his friends were gifted with a new office and official title as an investigative organization. A new apartment in a new part of the city made Anton excited for his prospects for the future. He moved his things into his new home and prepared to go meet the rest of the group for the grand tour.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 1, 2004)

_It is a few hours before midday when the group meets in front of the new building they are going to be working in..._

     You are greeted by a man of moderate height who is impeccably dressed.  His dark brown hair is neatly combed back from his brow and not a single strand seems out of place.  A smooth shaven face is accented by a thin mustache that bends upwards as he smiles at all of you.  With his hat held lightly in his hand he bows to everyone present.

“Welcome honored individuals!  Please allow me to introduce myself...I am Mr. Arthur Pettigrew, a liaison to the Mayor.  I’ll be showing you around your new office today, along with some of the local neighborhood sights.  We have much to see today so please come inside.”

     Arthur opens the door to the building and holds it open for everyone to go inside.  Not far from the entrance you meet a middle aged man with graying hair who offers to take your coats and cloaks and hang them up for you.

“Hello ladies and gents, my name is Gerald Odine.  I’m the handyman around here who fixes anything that gets broke and,” He says with a wink, “I keep the place clean if I’m not too busy.”

     Arthur clears his throat, “Ahem, yes this is Gerald.  If you have anything that needs to be fixed, cleaned, or need something rare procured he’s your man.”  Arthur gestures towards the interior of the building, “Come this way and we can meet Madeline, your new secretary.”  He leads you all into a large room filled desks, lamps and other odds and ends furniture.  Seated at a desk close to the front is a petite brunette woman with long straight hair going down her back.  She is wearing a modest dress and has pretty green eyes when she looks up and smiles at all of you.  She puts down some papers as she stands to curtsy to everyone.

“Hello!  My name is Madeline Rose.  I’ve been assigned here as your secretary and accountant, so I will take care of any correspondence and send out payments for bill collection.”  She curtsies one more time to you before Arthur leads you to another part of the building weaving through some of the furniture.  

“I’m quite sorry about the mess,” says Arthur. “But we’ve been so busy lately that Gerald and the guardsmen haven’t had much time to rearrange things yet.”  He walks you into another room that is spotlessly clean and polished.  Inside are three larger men wearing the insignia of the local town guardsmen.  They are all heaving against a large table with a flat metal slab on top of it trying to get it straight in the middle of the room.

“Excuse me gentlemen, but these are the investigators who will be your new patrons.”  Arthur speaks to the guardsmen and they all set down the table so that they can turn and bow to you.  Arthur begins introducing them, “This tall fellow here with the beard is Brutus.  The hawkish looking gent with blonde hair is Jaxal, and lastly our shaven headed friend is Stephen.”  “These men will assist in guarding these premises or yourselves if the need should arise.”  Arthur nods to the guardsmen and they go back to work moving the table.  “This room will serve as a laboratory for the science minded individuals in your group.  That large table they are moving can be used as an autopsy surface, and there is plenty of shelf space for books or any sort of glassware you might have.”  Arthur whisks out of the room with you in tow as he walks to another doorway off the main office area.  Inside of this new room are two long tables with benches set up next to them.  There are many cupboards with some cooking implements spread out on some of the table tops.  “This is a small dining area for when you want to eat in private,” Arthur says, “but there are a few nice restaurants in the area as I will show you when I take you to lunch momentarily.”  “If you will come upstairs with me I’ll show you a sleeping and lounging area up there along with the last person employed under you.”

      Arthur takes you up the stairs to a large open room with tables, chairs, several small beds, and a fireplace.  Jumping on one of the beds is a boy who looks be 8 or 9 years of age.  He immediately jumps down and looks sheepish as Arthur raises an eyebrow at him.  “Rickert here will run messages and errands around the city for you.  He is quite a fast runner and knows he way around well so if you need something done quickly you can rely on him.”  Arthur ruffles Rickert’s hair quickly before going back downstairs.

“And that concludes your tour of the new office that you will be working in.  I’m sorry I haven’t given you much time for questions but we need to rush over to Sulin’s if we want to miss the midday meal rush.  Once we are seated there with food in front of us you can ask me anything you like and introduce yourselves better if you wish.”

 Arthur leads you to a coat rack to pick up your coats and cloaks and then out the door to a building across the street.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jul 1, 2004)

Orum salutes stiffly and silently or nods politely and thrusts out a large hand to be shook as the various people are introduced.  Which method he chooses to greet them with is rather obviously dependent on whether they are a simple staff member or a guardsman.
Other than that he keeps quiet as the group is shown about, looking more than a little bored with the entire thing.  After all, most of the rooms hold little interest for him; what reason would he have to be cooking or fiddling about with some books in the lab?  Let the others tend to that.
Not that this disinterest prevents Orum from standing rail straight the whole time, tossing out the occasional vigorous nod of his head whenever Mr. Pettigrew looks his direction.


----------



## Salzorin (Jul 1, 2004)

Quilan gives a rather jovial introduction to any new faces he sees.

As they start walking around, Quilan leans over to a couple of his companions, whispering, "Hey, doesn't this seem a bit overly formal for us? Honored individuals? If he keeps talking like that I'm going to get a big head. Of course, you know what they say about halflings with big heads, right?... yeah, they say 'freak!' as they laugh and point."

Quilan follows the tour around, although he manges to become bored with it despites its short duration. The mention of food is the only thing that manages to rile him awake from his astounding apathy, and he follows much more attentively with the mention of a restaurant.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 1, 2004)

While being given the tour of the new place, Alyson becomes very interested in the lab.  Looking around, she can imagine how everything would look.  Surgical supplies in the drawers, vials of fluids, liquids, and herbs strewed out on the tops of the tables, and her books nicely lining the shelves.  She then notices that the others are on tour and have left the room, where she suddenly comes back to reality and goes to follow the rest of the group.  She takes careful note of each of the individuals in the group, trying to get an idea of their habits.  She doesn't say much, and keeps quiet for the most part, save for the usual "Hi."


----------



## Telsar (Jul 1, 2004)

Natalie greets the staff as she meets them, immediately beginning to assess their work ethic and personalities, judging who she can depend on, and who she might not.  She likes the formal greetings until the group gets to Madeline.  Natalie says to her, “I hope you aren’t planning to curtsy every time we arrive each day.”  She gives her a serious smile, adding “I’d even prefer guests to think you’re a little too busy for that.  Unless the mayor drops by.  Him you can curtsy for.”  Natalie smiles a little broader at the girl, indicating she isn’t upset, but is serious about the work being more important than appearances.

To Quilan's comment, Natalie says "I like the formality.  Very professional.  As far as being 'honored' goes, well, we're only going to be seen as good as our last case.  I imagine our status with the mayor will fluctuate now and then."

As they are leaving, Natalie says to Mr. Pettigrew, “I’m very impressed.  The resources and staff seem excellent.  But I do have a question or comment or two, so let’s get to this lunch.”


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 1, 2004)

Arthur enters the dining establishment first to an almost empty room.  A few tables have people seated and eating but apparently he was correct in guessing that you might still miss the midday meal rush.  He goes to the back where a dainty short woman with her hair done up in a tight bun is taking orders for food.

"Good afternoon Sulin, these are the new investiagors that have just recently moved into the neighborhood.  The Mayor is picking up the cost of today's meal for everyone so please bill everything to him."

Arthur gets a bowl of beef stew with some large chunks of steaming bread and brings it over to a deserted table.  He waits for everyone to be seated with their meals before beginning to explain the rest of their tour.  "I'm afraid my time is very short today so you will have to ask Gerald or Rickert to show you around some of the other local businesses.  I know there is a large stables here for care of your horses and a few other places you may find interesting.  I believe there may even be a glassblower nearby who could make some of the jars and bowls you may need for your scientific studies.  Since it is a long way to walk to the last few places I want to show you I've hired a coach to meet us here after we have finished this meal.  We still need to see the police station, mayor's office, jail...", he adds with a whisper, "and the morgue as well."  

"But for now please eat and ask me any questions you might have so far."


----------



## Telsar (Jul 1, 2004)

Natalie orders some chicken, seasoned with whatever the cook recommends and has on hand. _Don’t want to fill up too much with the amount of running around I imagine we’ll be doing today._.  When she sits, she gets right to business.

“First, let me again say the place looks very impressive.  One thing I think we’ll need though, is a well-equipped changing room.  I occasionally like to go undercover, and any of us might like to freshen up if we spend any time rooting through people’s garbage.  If we have to sacrifice the kitchen-slash-dining room to make room for it, that’s fine with me.  I think this place can adequately feed us.”

“And I’d like to know a little more about Rickert.  What’s his story?  Does he have family?  He seems a little too young.  The building might very well attract the criminal element, or something worse, and we all know there are lots of ‘something worse’ out there.  We do need a runner, but the likelihood of him getting in trouble seems very high.”


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jul 1, 2004)

"Couldn't you just change somewhere else?  Like your own home?" Orum mumbles, swallowing hard on his drink to clear out the chunk of bread he just swallowed.  "More importantly, _wouldn't_ you want to just change somewhere else?  I mean, a disguise isn't going to do you a lot of good if you're spotted wearing it when you walk on out of a building where an investigation team is known to work.  See, it seems to me that there are likely a good many rats hiding in holes watching from outside for anything peculiar.  Like, say, a woman going out of the building without being seen going in it."

"'Less you disagree with me for some reason, that just leaves the bathing," he continues, quietly stirring his stew.  "Seem a bit wasteful to completely tear apart a room just so you can clean up there.  'Course, seems a bit wasteful to be concerned with that much bathing anyway."


----------



## Salzorin (Jul 1, 2004)

_Quilan piles on some beef and some chicken onto his plate and grabs a bowl of stew as well, putting a couple pieces of bread on top of each and then heads to the table. After scarfing down some food and listening to the other two speak,_ "Aye, I'm inclined to agree with Orum. 'sides, you can't take away my kitchen! I'd go poor if I came here to eat every time my stomach got angry with me."

_Quill takes a few more bites and then continues,_ "As for the comin' and goin', I'd like to set up a couple alternative exits to the building that should take care of that problem. As you said, we're likely to draw some attention... and I've never been appreciative of attention."

_Having said his piece, Quilan focus his attention on more important matters... seconds!_


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 1, 2004)

Alyson, already full from her breakfast, decides that she will only have a light lunch, as she orders a bowl of fruit.  She sits at the table, letting the others talk. She gets right to the point, not hesitating, "So what's with getting us all in one place?  Seems like there must be a good reason besides our past work.  Is there something that needs our attention now?"

OOC - I updated her character sheet, and will be travelling to night to pick up my little sister for vacation.  I will have access to internet, but not on a regualr basis until sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 2, 2004)

As Natalie slowly eats her chicken, so she won't finish too much sooner than everyone else, she smiles at Orum and Quilan, saying "I should have thought before suggesting tearing up the kitchen.  We all have different priorities.  But perhaps we can find some room in the place we can use for wardrobe, bathing, and such.  And Quilan's idea of alternate exits will help deal with spies.  Emergency exits the staff can use if we're attacked would help too."


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 2, 2004)

Anton orders a bowl of stew and a mug of ale for lunch.  After spending a few minutes watching everyone else trying to get their measure, he speaks up.
"We can set up a screen to partition off some space in the sleeping area.  Given that we won't usually be living on-site that should create enough space for bathing and changing without sacrificing the kitchen. 

After addressing the group, he turns to Mr. Pettigrew;
"What can you tell us about the three guards that have been assigned to us.  Did they volunteer for this or was there some particular reason they were assigned here?"


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 2, 2004)

Arthur chuckles over the discussion about a changing room.  "I'll leave it up to all of you on how you want to arrange the interior of the new building."



> “And I’d like to know a little more about Rickert. What’s his story? Does he have family? He seems a little too young. The building might very well attract the criminal element, or something worse, and we all know there are lots of ‘something worse’ out there. We do need a runner, but the likelihood of him getting in trouble seems very high.”




"The boy's only family is his mother as he is an only child and his father died a few years ago.  He is quite capable of taking care of himself and the money we give him helps feed the two of them, but if you have concerns that he will be in danger by loitering near the building...you could simply meet him elsewhere.  I believe that the guardsmen will keep most of the riffraff out so he should be perfectly safe."



> "As for the comin' and goin', I'd like to set up a couple alternative exits to the building that should take care of that problem. As you said, we're likely to draw some attention... and I've never been appreciative of attention."




"There is a smaller door in the back of the building that leads to the block on the other side, but aside from the windows on the first floor I'm afraid there aren't anymore exits."



> "What can you tell us about the three guards that have been assigned to us. Did they volunteer for this or was there some particular reason they were assigned here?"




"They were all assigned here based on their ability to handle themselves without direct supervision.  They are all quite capable fighters in their own right and take orders quickly when needed.  We found their disciplinary records to be impeccable and felt that they deserved a change of scenery."



> "So what's with getting us all in one place? Seems like there must be a good reason besides our past work. Is there something that needs our attention now?"




Arthur sighs and pushes away his almost empty bowl.  "I would rather speak of this when we are in the wagon and on the way to our next destination, but yes there is a bigger reason for inviting you all here."  He leans back and stretches.  "Are you all finished with your meals?  We can continue on if you don't have any other questions."


----------



## Salzorin (Jul 2, 2004)

Quilan finishes up his meal in haste and grabs another piece of bread for the road. While up and grabbing the bread, he thanks Sulin for the magnificent feast they had offered.

"I'm all set. Thank you for the exquisite meal Mr. Pettigrew."


----------



## Telsar (Jul 3, 2004)

Natalie finishes picking at her chicken, saying "I'm quite finished.  With the meal, that is.  As for more questions, I'll wait a bit until I see how everything is working out."  As they leave, Natalie looks over at the building they'll be working from, seeing how close other buildings are, in case a rooftop-to-rooftop journey is ever required, still thinking on alternate routes to escape when one of those 'something elses' comes knocking.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 3, 2004)

Somewhat satisfied that there is a job to do, Alyson finishes her fresh fruit, and follows the others out of the establishment.  Upon exiting the building, she takes in her surroundings, looking for anyone else in the streets, or in the area.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 4, 2004)

> As they leave, Natalie looks over at the building they'll be working from, seeing how close other buildings are, in case a rooftop-to-rooftop journey is ever required, still thinking on alternate routes to escape when one of those 'something elses' comes knocking.




Natalie notices that on each block the buildings are usually within four or five feet of each other.  Unfortunately where streets end blocks there is no way across unless they can hurdle the width of the road.

"Let's finish up the rest of our tour then shall we?"

Leading the party into a waiting wagon outside of the restaurant Arthur waits until they are several blocks down the road before explaining their special situation.

"Part of the reason you have been placed here is to help solve a rather gruesome series of murders that have been occuring over the last seven or eight months.  We've concealed the true nature of the crimes rather well so there isn't a general panic, but we believe they were all commited by the same person.  The horrible part of it all is that each body looks to have been..." Arthur grimaces, "Harvested for it's meat."  "We're not sure what the killer does with the flesh of these poor souls, but the neat flay marks made by a sharp implement are hard to miss."  

"We shall be arriving at the morgue soon so I can show you where it is, but unfortunately we cannot allow you to view one of the recent victim's bodies because there are still too many people around that we cannot trust to keep the secret.  I'll attempt to arrange something for this evening so I will send you a note sometime later with a suitable time to return here."

A few minutes later and you arrive at the outside of a rather large drab building.  Arthur spends the better part of an hour showing you the inside of it, but it is just room after room of bodies being examined or store before burial.  Arthur says, "We don't handle every person that has passed on within the city, because many people who die of natural causes are often taken care of by the family a undertaker.  Anyone whose death is a crime is brought through here first to be examined and then preserved through," he whispers, "Magical means.  This lets us keep a body around for repeated examinations or if we need to call in a more specialized doctor to look at it."

He finishes up the tour quickly and you board the wagon again to go to the police station and the mayor's office.  A few more hours of looking at the boring interiors of offices and the like begins to wear on you, and you are thankful when it finally comes to and end.

"I apologize for the rush but I really must be going to another appointment I have.  I'll see if I am able to get an appointment with our private doctor at the morgue this evening to show you the last victim, so I will send you a quick note if and when it is taking place.  Miss Madeline will have a list of other recent unsolved crimes that are important enough to give you relavent details on, so you can begin working for a few hours before the sun goes down if you wish."

The coach soon pulls up in front of your office again and Arthur waves to you all before departing for the last time.  You enter the building once again and Madeline stands up with a few sheets of paper in hand.

"Arthur told me to give you a brief list of criminal investigations that are ongoing currently so that you could choose one to begin working on before some appointment you may have this evening.  I'll list them in brief and I can give you a larger file with more detail if you wish.  They are:

- two unsolved break-in/rapes, unsure if they are related
- a fight at a tavern leads to a man being stabbed to death, perpatrator never caught
- a string of pickpocketings on a few of the poorer business block, unknown if it is the work of one or more persons
- a suicide with note explaining another murder that the victim helped perform

Which of these would you like to examine further?  Or would you simply like to wander around the city for the rest of the afternoon?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 5, 2004)

Cerebus13 said:
			
		

> -
> - a fight at a tavern leads to a man being stabbed to death, perpatrator never caught
> - a suicide with note explaining another murder that the victim helped perform
> 
> Which of these would you like to examine further? Or would you simply like to wander around the city for the rest of the afternoon?"



At hearing the cases, she takes note of the stabbing and the suicide.  "I would like to hear more about the suicide or the stabbing.  I believe I may have greater luck in those two cases.  Although I am sure there are some that will take to some of the other cases."  She turns and looks at the others, waiting for their responses.


----------



## Salzorin (Jul 5, 2004)

"I think we all know quite well which one I should be taking a look at."

Turning and waving with the back of his hand to his companions, he smiles as he walks out the door, "I'll be back when I've got the pickpockets. Let me know if you need help with anything regarding the break-ins."

First stop is to gather a bit of bait, a small purse of gold, from his home. Then he'll proceed to the area and he'll try to make himself a rather inviting target, watching other possible victims as he goes.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 5, 2004)

Natalie says, "If we're splitting up, I'll check out the rapes.  It will be the more unpleasant to investigate, but the poor victims will probably be more willing to talk to a woman.  We should probably just get a feel for the crimes right now, then regroup and decide which needs the attention of all of us."

Natalie waits to go, to see what everyone else will do, hopefully showing none of her actual concern over hunting down a rapist alone.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jul 6, 2004)

Orum listens to what the others have decided to do silently, furrowing his brow as he tries to figure out where he should go.  At least he would finally get back out on the streets, whatever he chose.  All this standing about and politely talking had really begun to grate on his nerves.  
Of course, if he chose wrong he'd just be swapping one tedious task for another.

"I'll go along with Natalie.  She's the only one who sounds like she might actually be in some danger today.  That is, so long as the rest of you step lightly; I suggest you avoid confronting anyone too aggressively just yet.  Get the attention of some of the guards first instead."


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 6, 2004)

Madeline hands out more detailed information on the cases people indicated interest in and tells everyone to be careful.

Stabbing incident at local tavern:


Spoiler



Occured three days ago, late in the evening
Location: The Boar's Whisker
Victim: Ronald Gwalk
Primary Police Officer who investigated: Usten Kinar
Officer's Notes:
Interviewed bartender (a large man who goes by the name "Red", probably named after his red beard) to get the victim's name.  Far too many people involved in the brawl to be able to identify them all, will need more help tracking them down.
Victim was stabbed once in the lower back on the right side.  I believe he collapsed from the pain and bled to death on the floor amidst the chaos of the fight.  Unknown if he was killed in the heat of the moment or if it was planned beforehand.  Murder weapon was never recovered.



Suicide:


Spoiler



Body was found 8 days ago, exact time of death unknown but assumed to have been dead at least 3 days if not more
Location: Apartment building owned by Margret Cole, room #3
Victim: Harold Rumit
Officer on duty: Seth Greensfield
Officer's Notes:
Body was discovered by landlord, Margret Cole, after she unlocked the door to investigate a putrid smell.  Corpse was already beginning to rot so I assume that he has been dead for a few days already.
Victim was hanging from a rope fastened to a beam running across the ceiling, a chair was overturned under him.  Door was locked, and the only keys are possessed by Margret and the victim.  Near the body a note was found with this written on it:
"Please forgive me for what I have done.  We killed her so she wouldn't sleep with other men...oh Scarlet forgive me."
Unsure who the note refers to but I surmise that the victim, Harold, killed someone else with the help of an accomplise and then killed himself from the guilt of it.



Breakin/Rapes:


Spoiler



One occured last week, the other occured 8 days previous to that.
Locations: Home of Ellen Duffin, Home of Allen & Muriel Olafsen
Victims: Ellen Duffin, Muriel Olafsen
Officer on duty: Sergei Peters
Officer's Notes:
The first crime was commited in the late evening in the home of Allen and Muriel.  The criminal broke a window to gain entry into the home, and is likely to have proceeded directly to the bedroom because neither of the home owners reported hearing any ransacking before they were attacked.  Criminal assaulted victim Allen with a blunt object and knocked him unconscious.  Then tied up both Allen and Muriel with rope, and proceeded to rape Muriel.  Ransacked house for several minutes then left.  Neither victim could see the criminal's face as he was wearing a tight black mask of some sort with rough holes cut out for his eyes.

Second crime it appears criminal again went in through a window but this time it was already open to ward off heat.  Order of events are unsure because the victim has not yet regained consciousness and is confined to a hospital (The Hand of Ezra hospital) with a guard posted.  Criminal savagely beat her, cracking her skull slightly also causing her eyes to swell mostly shut.  Victim also raped.  Much more personal belongings were taken from the home (after we checked with victim's family on what victim owned) as compared to previous crime.



Pickpocketings:


Spoiler



Ongoing for several weeks
Locations: a stretch of three blocks of poorer residential homes (detailed directions to area is listed)
Victims: at least a dozen reported (no specific names listed)
Notes:
Normally not a documented crime we are taking particular interest in this one because members of a poor district are the ones being robbed.  So far little has turned up because people are afraid to talk to the police and we have no snitches from that area.



Salzorin:


Spoiler



You go back to your apartment quickly for your pouch of gold, then you head to one of the blocks that you read about in the case file.

You spend some time wandering around trying to present yourself as an easy mark, but you soon realize that since you are a Halfling that many people mistake you for a child.  Those that recognize you for what you are seem to eye you a little more suspciously and hold their hands tight around their money pouches.

Some time passes and you start to think that no thief will bother trying their luck on you, but you do catch a glimpse of a suspcious character hanging out in the shade of an alleyway watching people as they pass by.  He never moves from his post during the time that you watch him but you find it strange that someone would simply stand in a shaded alley like that.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 6, 2004)

Anton looks suprised that Arthur ran off so quickly after leaving out too much information from his description of the murder.

"Alyson, I'm a little better with the living.  If you'll check out the suicide I'll check into the stabbing."

After reading the information on the stabbing, Anton turns to leave, "I'll be back here by an hour past sundown so we can go meet with Mr. Pettigrew.  If anyone can't make it back by then send word so we know you're all right."

With that, Anton heads out the door heading first to the barracks to interview Usten then on to the Boars Whisker to talk to the bartender.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 6, 2004)

Pyrex:


Spoiler



[OOC: Usten is actually at the police building not at the barracks, sorry if I didn't make that clear.]

You move with a brisk walk towards the police office building.  On a few blocks you have to weave through crowds of people but you make it there in good time.

At the front desk you are greeted by an officer of the law.  After asking to speak to Usten he tells you to have a seat and he'll send someone to go find the man.  A few minutes pass and an officer approaches you with his hat held under his arm.  He extends his hand to be shaken and says, "Hello I am Officer Kinar, what can I do for you?"


----------



## Telsar (Jul 6, 2004)

Spoiler



Discussing the two crimes with Orum, Natalie says “Hmmm… these two sound very dissimilar.  There probably won’t be any connection.  We only have a few hours, but I’d like to start with the more violent of the two.  It’s the one more likely to need our special abilities.  Unfortunately, that means it’s probably the more dangerous.”  Natalie gently squeezes Orum’s arm, but doesn’t say anything more to indicate she’s glad he’s around.  _Can’t look weak in this business.  Never show fear.  Everyone’s smaller when they’re afraid._

She continues, “We should go to the hospital.  If any of Miss Duffin’s relatives are around, I’d like to know what was taken from her.”

If Orum has no objections, they will head to the Hand of Ezra hospital, getting directions from Melanie if we need them.  There, Natalie will flash whatever sort of identification law-enforcement uses in this city, and ask about Ellen Duffin’s condition.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 6, 2004)

Telsar & Gram:


Spoiler



Madeline gives you some relatively easy to follow directions to find the hospital, and it takes you about a half hour to walk to the block that it is on.

Seated at a desk not far from the entrance to the hospital is an aged acolyte of Ezra wearing a plain white robe with Ezra's symbol enscribed on the front of it.  Standing near her is a mail clad soldier with the Ezra insignia on his armor.  He eyes you and Orum up suspiciously until you present your identification [OOC: a document with your name, physical description, and a seal of the Chief of Police that is very difficult to forge] to the seated acolyte.

Upon inquiring about Ms. Duffin's condition she says, "She still has not regained consciousness and is confined to a bed on the second floor where we have segregated rooms for patients with lockable doors.  I forget which room she is in but if you simply look for the guard the police sent to watch over her you should be able to find her."


----------



## Salzorin (Jul 6, 2004)

Spoiler



_hmm... well, I suppose he's my only lead. I'll just watch him for now and hopefully he'll make a move._ Picking a spot where he can observe the man without bringing attention to himself, Quilan will keep tabs on him for now.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 6, 2004)

Salzorin:


Spoiler



The greasy man's hands twitch at times like he seems to be wanting to do something when he glances at certain people, but he doesn't move for quite a while.  Later someone bundled quite tightly in a robe, you cannot tell if it is a man or a woman, comes by and whispers into Greasy's ear.  His eyes widen after hearing something and he quickly jogs off down the alleyway.

You glance up at the sun and notice that it is getting rather low in the sky which makes you think the appointment at the morgue will be coming up soon.



[OOC: Because the group is currently split up time is passing independently for each part that split.  Thus at some point it may be required to wait for another party member to "catch up" in time.  I will indicate if something like this occurs.]


----------



## Telsar (Jul 6, 2004)

Spoiler



Natalie looks a bit perturbed that the old woman can’t even keep track of a simple room number, but doesn’t say anything.  The competence of the security here is more important, and the soldier’s initial suspicion of them was a good sign. _As long as this guard isn’t asleep when we get up there…_

Natelie heads upstairs (with Orum presumably) and looks for the room with a guard, once again showing her ID when they see him.  She’ll ask the guard if the patient has had visitors lately, as she’d like to talk with the poor girl’s family.  Then she’ll quietly enter the girl’s room, to see the victim for herself.


----------



## Salzorin (Jul 6, 2004)

Spoiler



Not wanting to come back completely empty-handed, Salzorin decides to take some time to follow the man to see at least the area which he is headed to. _I'll follow him. ((trying to stay off the streets if possible.... travelling by rooftop if possible.)) I'd like to confirm where he's headed, but if this begins to take much too long, then I will yield my efforts to return back to the morgue. I don't mind being somewhat late to that meeting though, as I don't really have a fondness for perserved flesh._


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 6, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Anton looks suprised that Arthur ran off so quickly after leaving out too much information from his description of the murder.
> 
> "Alyson, I'm a little better with the living. If you'll check out the suicide I'll check into the stabbing."
> 
> ...



With a slight nod of agreement, Alyson turns to the others, "I will meet back here when I am done. Kalri, let's get a move on."

Grabbing the file, and perusing over it quickly, she begins to think to herself, not caring that the others are still there. _I guess I would need to speak with this Seth person. He would have first hand knowledge of the scene as it was. The body would also prove valuable and then a visit to the landlady._

Grabbing her belongings, she turns to Madeline, "And where can I find this Seth Greensfield? I would need to be speaking with him as well as visiting the apartment building in question."



Spoiler



Once answered, she will head out to talk with the guard. She will not be armed, as that would be too threatening at this time. She will make her way to the location given by Madeline and have Kalri assist her.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jul 7, 2004)

Spoiler



Orum marches noisely ahead of Natalie about the area, though the solider is quick to move backward a few steps whenever the woman begins asking questions.  As they approach the patient's room he steps to one side of the door and assumes a stiff stance, eyes locking on an empty space ahead.

"I'll just wait out here - probably be better for Ms. Duffin this way.  I can think of little to ask her anyway."

As Natalie walks on in a sudden thought occurs to Orum.  He calls out for her to wait a moment longer, though it's a few long beats before he hesitantly speaks again.
"Well...perhaps one thing.  If you could find out why she has not been healed yet?  I imagine she simply does not have enough money, but perhaps something can be done about that."


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 7, 2004)

Salzorin:


Spoiler



The man moves briskly down the alleyway and onward always keeping to side roads and streets.  He occasionally glances over his shoulder but never breaks stride long enough for you to climb up onto a rooftop.  The sun is almost gone from the horizon before the man stops near a dirty run down building.  Casually strolling about he darts his eyes back and forth for a few minutes before going around to the back and opening a large cellar door.  He travels down the stairs into the gloom and pulls the doors shut behind himself.



Fangor:
Madeline guesses that the best place to find Officer Greensfield would be at the police station that you visited this afternoon.



Spoiler



You and Kalri travel to the police station as Madeline instructed.  After mentioning Seth Greensfield's name to the officer at the front desk he says, "I'm sorry but Officer Greensfield didn't come in today due to some pressing family business.  I'm afraid we can't give out his home address in order to respect his privacy, but he should hopefully be back in tomorrow or the next day.  Is there anything else I can do for you?"

You also notice Anton walking off with another officer to go speak about the stabbing at the tavern.



Telsar & Gram:


Spoiler



You both head upstairs to a long hallway that is lined on both sides with doors.  The hall is quite wide and several people in white robes walk along it and from room to room.  A few men clad in armor quietly march along the corridor glancing at you quickly from the corners of their eyes.

The rooms themselves are not numbered and either have a shut door to maintain privacy or the door is left open and a large sheet is used as a curtain to allow better ventilation into the room.  About three-quarters of the way down the hallway you notice a guardsman with police insignia on his armor.  He takes the identification papers that you show him and nods after reading them for a moment.

In response to Natalie's questions the guard says: "She had visitors about two days ago I believe.  I wasn't on duty at the time since we switch out about every 12 hours or so...but I think I heard another guard mention a middle-aged man and woman who came to visit her for a while.  One of the nurses said that Ms. Duffin has a son so it was probably him, but you'd have to ask at the front desk for his name.

*quote*"Well...perhaps one thing. If you could find out why she has not been healed yet? I imagine she simply does not have enough money, but perhaps something can be done about that."*quote*

The guard ponders over this for a moment then shrugs.  "I don't think it is an issue of money because the priests around here only seem to take donations from people who have the means to give it, and they never refuse healing to anyone.  My guess is that they lack the ability to heal her 'ead up properly because it was really smashed up when they brought her in here.  Can barely see the poor woman's face now for all the bandages wrapped around it."

Natalie quietly lets herself into the room and shuts the door behind.  She notices a bunch of wild flowers sitting in a clay vase on a table next to the patient's bed.  Near the vase is a scrap of paper with this written on it:
Get well soon mum.
Love, Robert

Upon stopping to examine the patient Natalie is surprised to discover that Ms. Duffin is quite a bit older than she had first thought.  She looks to be at least fifty or sixty years old with wisps of white hair sticking out through the bandages that swaddle her swollen face.  The woman looks thin and frail lying in the bed, but the only injuries that are still visible are covered by the bandages on her head.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jul 7, 2004)

Spoiler



Orum blinks with some surprise at the news that the woman is simply beyond the cleric's ability to heal.  Admitidly, he wasn't an expert on the matter, but he had always thought it pretty simple.  Put your hands on a wound, mutter some prayers, poof!  All better.
It had always been a source of comfort to know that when running after a dangerous criminal, even if things went bad, you could always get patched up one way or another - provided you had enough money or were due it for other reasons.  Of course, death was pretty much it for you, but the news that you could linger on in a quasi-living state, neither truly _here_ nor _there_...
That was just damn unsettling.  It hinted too much at the undead for his liking.

Realizing he's let his mind wander quite a bit, Orum shakes his head and nods sternly at the guard who spoke.  "Er...I see.  Thank you.  I suppose we'll just have to wish her the best then."


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 7, 2004)

Anton stands up and shakes his hand.  "Thanks for coming down.  My name is Anton, I've been asked to look into the stabbing at the Boar's Whisker last night.  I was hoping you could fill me in on what you've learned so far."


----------



## Telsar (Jul 7, 2004)

Spoiler



Natalie thinks to herself, _If I had some medical training, I’d see about removing those bandages.  Hard to tell the extent and nature of her injuries like this._

Natelie gently presses her hand to Ms. Duffin’s, a small show of support.  She whispers to her, “Ellen.  I’m with the police.  We’ll find who did this.”, and watches for any sign of a response.

Then, if there is a window in the room, Natalie will go to it, open it and look out, seeing how easy it would be for someone to climb up here.  She’ll make sure she leaves the window securely fastened.

Natalie then leaves as quietly as she came, saying to Orum, “She has a son, Robert.  Robert Duffin, presumably.  We’ll need to locate him, but we probably don’t have time for that before our meeting.”  She’ll also tell him that Ms Duffin is older than we expected.  “Her age and the fact she has a son might mean this was something done against him, a payback or extortion of some kind.”

When they go back downstairs, Natalie will talk with the Ezra acolyte, asking how often Ms. Duffin’s bandages are changed, as Natalie would like an opportunity to see her injuries close up.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 7, 2004)

Spoiler



When hearing that Seth is not in for the day, she gets a little frustrated.


 



Spoiler



*"Then who else was working with him on the suicide case? I am looking into this case and need to talk to any officers that were working with him."*






Spoiler



While glancing around, she notices Anton, talking to another officer.


 



Spoiler



*"Anton, any luck with that stabbing?"*


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 7, 2004)

Telsar & Gram:



Spoiler



Natalie opens the window and looks down out of the building.  There are no balconys on the second floor at all since this is a rather simply made hospital, so a determined assailant would have to scale the bare wall.  The only possible quick way up the side would be to use a grapple to attach a rope to the roof of the building, but she thinks it wouldn't be that easy to get one to hold properly.

Natalie pauses for a moment to speak to Orum then the both of you go back downstairs to speak to the acolyte.

"We change the bandages once a day to check for signs of infection and swelling of the brain.  Due to the extent of the injuries to her head we couldn't risk our prayers being used to heal them, or else it may damage her brain further when the bits of her skull that were broken are fused together again.  Some of the more skilled physicians here thought it would be best to allow the broken bones to heal naturally so as to not put any extra pressure on her brain.  We already fear there is some damage that has been done to her mentally, and unfortunately that cannot be healed with simple prayer."  She thinks for a moment.  "If you give me a few minutes I can find a nurse to go upstairs and change the bandages earlier if you want to examine the injuries for yourself."



Pyrex:



Spoiler



Kinar scratches his head for a moment as if he was lost in thought.  "Unfortunately I've been having some trouble finding all of the different people who were involved in the brawl there.  The fight started with three people including the victim.  The other two were named...Onar Dyem and Goilon Lurilis if I remember correctly.  I think speaking to them would be the best course of action to take, but I haven't been able to track them down yet.  The tavern owner, Red, told me that those two had only begun coming to his place very recently and thus he didn't know them very well.  Lately I've been asking around the neighborhood of the tavern but haven't had any luck so far.  I'm sorry we haven't found out anything more but since we haven't found any information that makes it seem like this was a planned murder...we may have to consider it a consequence of the brawl and just bury the poor soul."

As you are speaking to the officer you notice Alyson come into the police building and speak to the man at the front desk.



Fangor:



Spoiler



The man seated at the desk shrugs at your impatience.  "This incident wasn't given that high of priority because it was pretty obviously a suicide.  Greensfield is investigating what he can about the note, but hasn't turned up anything of particular note yet.  The last thing I heard him mention is that he was interviewing some prostitutes who had spoken to the victim before, but I didn't catch their names.  Your best bet would be to come in again tomorrow and try to speak to him then."


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 8, 2004)

Anton nods, "That's ok, it gives me enough to get started with, thanks for your help."  With that, Anton turns and leaves, headed to the Boar's Whisker.

OOC1:  Unless you want to handle it differently, I'm assuming that you'll make Sense Motive checks for me (+14 vs Humans) as necessary.  Fine by you?

OOC2:  As of now, I'm offline until sunday evening.  Cerebus, feel free to autopilot the investigation if you want to keep things moving.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 8, 2004)

Spoiler



At the acolyte’s words, Natalie muses “I never knew mystical healing could make someone worse.  But I guess that means you do have hope for an eventual recovery.  That’s good.   Our understanding is that she’s had a visitor, her son Robert.  Did he happen to leave word with you with how to contact him, in case there’s news about his mother?”

If giving them a few minutes to get a nurse and a few more minutes for them to unwrap the bandages won’t make Natalie and Orum late for their meeting, then Natalie says that she would like to see the injuries.  “At the very least, I’d like to keep in mind what the perpetrator is capable of, and seeing the damage will help..”  Otherwise, if they’ll be late, Natalie will instead find out what time usually the bandages are changed, so she’ll know when to come back.


----------



## Salzorin (Jul 8, 2004)

Spoiler



After making careful note of what building the man disappeared into, Quilan flees the scene quickly and makes haste back to the office.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 8, 2004)

Pyrex (NPC'd until Sunday):

Anton pauses for a moment to speak in a low voice to Alyson.  "I don't think it is a good idea to be so...vocal about the things we are investigating.  I don't want the police to get all up in arms about us taking over their jobs for them, so lets just try to work together with them.  I'm going to head over to the Boar's Whisker and spend some time interviewing people there to see if I can turn up anything.  I'll see you again a bit after sundown."
Anton gives a quick nod to Alyson before heading out the door.



Spoiler



Anton spends a moment on the side of the street outside getting his bearings.  Glancing at the address listed on the papers he has he sets out in the general direction of the Boar's Whisker.  He arrives there a few hours before sundown and begins speaking to the few patrons around.
He asks questions like: Do you know Onar Dyem or Goilon Lurilis?  Have you seen them lately?  Were you around here during the bar brawl?  Did you know the guy who died during it, Ronald Gwalk?  Did you catch a glimpse of anyone using a blade in that fight?  Did anyone try to run out during the fight?

The answers are wide and varied: 
A few people knew Onar and Goilon vaguely because they have been to their main hangout, "Andrew's", another small pub across town.  
Haven't seen either of them since the brawl.  
A few of the patrons were around the night of the brawl...none admit to participating in it.  
Most of them knew Ronald as being a bit loud and bullying at times, but generally a nice guy.  They don't think he had any family but he may have had a girlfriend who he talked about from time to time.
Nobody saw a blade during the fight.
A few guys noticed Goilon running out at some point during the brawl, but don't know if it was before or after Ronald was stabbed.

Red the bartender is able to give Anton an address for where Ronald lives, a small apartment in a semi-poor section of town.  Red says that Ron was a fisherman by trade and thus wasn't very rich, but lately had been tossing a bit more money around buying drinks and such.  Red doesn't think he gambled or anything so isn't sure where he could have come into the extra cash.

Anton thanks everyone for answering his questions and says he may stop in again sometime if needed.  He noticed that it has gotten dark outside after the time spent talking to people, so he decides it would be best to head back to the office and meet everyone.



Anton arrives back at the office about a half hour before the time he had indicated previously, and he simply waits around for everyone to get back.

[OOC: Yup I'll be handling all of the rolls that you shouldn't know the actual results on.  If you sense something from a person you are talking to I will indicate it with phrases like...."you don't feel Mr. X is telling the whole truth".  I will also be NPCing Anton to simply interview as many people as he can before going back to the office to keep things moving along.]

----

Telsar & Gram:



Spoiler



"I am not very skilled in the healing arts, but one of our more experienced brethren has explained to me that the nature of her broken skull makes it very dangerous to heal at a fast rate.  He brain has swollen slightly due to the injuries to her head and if we simply knitted everything back together it might put a lot of pressure on it...so natural healing is really best in this situation.  We have high hopes that she will recover physically, but we don't know if she will ever wake again.

Yes yes Robert...."  She shuffles through some papers.  "He left only a vague address for where he lives, an apartment building on..."  She describes the block that it is on to you and you recognize it.  "He visits often enough however that we didn't feel the need to poke into his private affairs too much, since he is grieving still and all."

A nurse is soon secured and she explains that procedure is very quick but must be done everyday to prevent infection.  You follow her upstairs to Ms. Duffin's room and she lets herself in and sets some towels, a bowl of steaming water, and a few jars of various liquids on the table next to the bed.  Carefully unravelling the bandages she allows you to see the partially healed wounds.
Most of Ms. Duffin's hair has been trimmed away to make cleaning the wound easier.  The back of her head is covered with large blotchy bruises of many different colors.  In a few places there are some deep cuts that have been neatly sewn up with a needle and thread.  The nurse explains that it is slightly hard to see the places where her skull was broken and points them out as a few bumpy and uneven points on Ms. Duffin's head.
When you are finished examining the wounds the nurse goes about cleaning Ms. Duffin's head with a combination of hot water and the liquids from the jars.  She rewraps the wounds with some bandages she had brought up with her, and after it is finished gathers up her medical materials and walks with you back downstairs.

You glance outside one of the windows and notice that it is still a bit light outside, but it will be getting dark very soon.



----

Salzorin:



Spoiler



You make it back to the office without incident and see that Anton is the only one who has arrived so far.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 9, 2004)

Spoiler



Natalie goes out of her way not to show any emotion at seeing the elderly woman’s condition.  But after the suppressed shock is over with, she tries to determine if the deep cuts were caused by a weapon.  _Most of the damage seems by blunt trauma, which makes the most sense, but deep cuts seem odd in a rape, especially to the head.  Wish Alyson was here, she knows more about this sort of thing._  If Natalie can’t make a judgement on the matter, she asks the nurse her opinion on what could have caused the cuts.

Downstairs, seeing how late it’s getting, Natalie says to Orum “We should get going.  It wouldn’t look good to miss an important meeting during our first day at a new job.”  She says to the acolyte at the desk, “If this Robert should come back, do us a favor and don’t mention that we needed his address.  If he’s not involved, it’s probably good for him to know we’re on the case.  But if he is involved, we don’t want him worrying about us tracking him down.”  Natalie and Orum will then return to their offices, walking briskly so as not to be late.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 9, 2004)

Telsar & Gram:



Spoiler



The nurse says, "Those wounds were likely inflicted by a blunt weapon with sharp protrusions on it, like a spiked mace or flail."  Downstairs the acolyte agrees to not tell Robert anything about you...and you head out the door.



Arriving back at the office some time later you see that Quilan and Anton are already here waiting for the rest of the group to show up for the meeting.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 10, 2004)

Natalie says to the assembled group, "Sorry if we're a bit late.  Orum and I got a little stuck at the hospital, going upstairs and downstairs twice before I was satisfied.  One of the rape victims was there, in a terrible condition..."  She'll relate the progress of their limited investigation. 

[OOC can we just let the players read our blackened text now?  Or would you prefer we type out what info we share?]

Natalie says "The case doesn't seem, so far anyway, to have any supernatural elements.  Probably something only one or two of us need to devote our attention to.  What about you two?  Anything unusual going on with your cases?"  She looks around a bit, "And um, any word from Alyson?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 10, 2004)

With a quick nod to Anton, Alyson shows that she will try to keep a lower profile in these cases.  Glancing at the man who had given her the information on Seth, she simply sighs.  "Well Kalri, looks like we should get going then."  

If the body has not been buried yet, they would like to see it.  If not....

They head out to the apartment complex where the suicide took place, also seeing if the room has not been touched since the suicide.  If not, they will inspect it for anything else out of the ordinary.  Windows will get special attention as well as any other conveivable exit/entry to the apartment besides the door.  They will inspect anything of note, and try to talk to any neighbors about any people seen going in or out of the mans apartment as of lately that may draw attention.  They will also ask if anyone knows of this Scarlet, mentioned in the letter.




OOC - Sorry for not posting as often as I would like, but I am on vacation and have my little sister visiting.  Thanks...


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 10, 2004)

Anton shakes his head lightly.  "I haven't seen her yet, but there is still some time before we have to go."

Fangor:



Spoiler



The officer at the desk indicates that he doesn't know if the body has had a proper burial yet, you would have to go to morgue and inquire there to be sure.

You travel to the apartment next using the address provided in the notes from the case.  It takes a bit of time because it is a rather long walk.  After arriving you go upstairs to the room and try the doorway, it is unlocked.  Inside the room looks to have been cleaned up a bit and all things related to the tragic event were removed and brought to the police station.  The room still looks unoccupied, probably because no one wants to rent it so quickly after someone died inside of it.

An examination of all of the windows and the single door into the apartment reveal only one small thing out of place.  One the outside sill of one of the windows there is a small but deep gouge in the wood.  You are unsure where it came from but it doesn't look to have been placed there accidentally.

You spend some time speaking to the neighbors about any friends of the deceased, or anyone who goes by the name "Scarlet".  Folks say that Mr. Rumit was a bit of a drunk at times and would often stumble home with the assistance of another man who would help him up the stairs.  In the last month or so these bouts of drinking ceased and Mr. Rumit would begin returning home by himself late at night, completely sober.  One old woman mentions that she used to notice Harold carrying around a lock of red hair tied onto a necklace.  He would often pause to smell it and smile to himself.  [OOC: nothing like this was found on his body or in the apartment]

You notice that it is getting very close to sundown so you will need to conclude your interviews if you wish to make it back to the office in time to meet everyone again.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 13, 2004)

Once everyone has returned to HQ, Anton fills them in on his investigation of the stabbing (posts above have been un-spoilered)

"Madeline, has there been any word from Mr. Pettigrew?  We should have heard from him by now."


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 13, 2004)

Madeline looks up quickly from her papers and says in a flustered voice, "Oh yes he sent this note by way of a messenger about an hour before you came in.  It has his seal on it and it is addressed to all of you so I haven't opened it."  She hands the letter to you to be read.

Breaking open the seal those present crowd around to read the letter,

_Investigators,

I have arranged a time to meet with a trusted individual over the matter we discussed before.  Meet him in the agreed upon place two hours after sundown.

Signed,
Arthur Pettigrew_

[OOC:  You believe it is a bit under an hour after sundown at this point, so there is still some time for Alyson to show up before she is late.]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 13, 2004)

Alyson and Kalri will take note of everything that they can, and ask if anyone would give a description of the man that used to accompany Mr. Rummit home. If anyone would know his name also, that owuld be nice. Afterwards, they will head back to the office, arriving a little after an hour past sunset. 


Walking into the office, they spot everyone reading a letter that Anton is holding.  *"Anything interesting there?"*


Upon reading the letter, she begins to gather her tools, in case she may need them and instruct Kalri to begin getting ready.  *"I would also like to see another body there, as this suicide still has some holes that needs to be filled."*

She will then inform the others of the marking in the window sill, the locket of hair that seems to be missing, and the other gentleman that accompanied Mr. Rummit.
OOC - Not using Spoiler, as she would inform everyone of her actions now.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 13, 2004)

Once Alyson has returned and everyone has had a chance to read the note from Mr. Pettigrew, "It's getting late, we'd best be going or we'll be late.  Is everyone ready to go?"


----------



## Salzorin (Jul 13, 2004)

After hearing the others investigations and having read the letter, Quilan rises from his seat and places the dagger he was balancing on his finger back in its quiver, "Hopefully these corpses are more interesting than the people walking the streets this afternoon. I've got a building to check out and a guy I'd like to know a little more about, but other than that the afternoon was extremely uneventful."

Quilan walks to the door, opens it and does a short bow with a long arm gesture as if to usher everyone else outside."Patience was never one of my virtues, can we get a move on lads?... and lasses?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 13, 2004)

Glancing back over her shoulder, Alyson gives Quilan a cold stare.  *"Corpses are indeed interesting enough.  More than I can say for some people."*  With that, she heads out the door, Kalri close behind.  She now carries a bag with her tools of the trade slung over her shoulder.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 13, 2004)

Fangor:



> Alyson and Kalri will take note of everything that they can, and ask if anyone would give a description of the man that used to accompany Mr. Rummit home. If anyone would know his name also, that owuld be nice.




The best description people can provide is that he is of average height, rather slim, and went by the name "Lenny".  They only briefly saw him in the dark of night helping Mr. Rumit stumble up to his room.

-----

[OOC: if there are no objections I'll assume that everyone walks to the morgue together now]

You walk briskly to the morgue using torches or lanterns to light the way.  The streets are mostly deserted so you don't run into anyone on the way there.

You all eventually arrive at the front door to the large building.  Before anyone can even raise a hand to knock the door opens slightly and a voices hisses, "Quickly come inside!"  Quickly crowding into the entryway an older man with white hair sticks his head out of the door and glances around quickly.  Satisfied with his look he shuts the door and bars it shut with a long piece of metal.  "I don't think ye were followed, but you can't be too careful with such dark business.  Come, follow me this way."  He picks up a lantern from a nearby table and leads you deeper into the morgue.

As he leads you down a few twisting corridors he introduces himself, "My name is Qoildan, and I'm the mayor's private doctor.  I've also got the unfortunate job of examining bodies that are deemed "too sensitive" to let the general public know of them."  You soon arrive at a large door covered in steel bands with a large lock on it.  "Beyond this here door is the storage and examination room of those "sensitive" bodies I was talking about earlier.  Anyone who is squimish should wait outside here until we be done."  He pulls out a ring of keys from his belt, picks out one of them, and then unlocks the door to let those who wanted a look into the room.

Eight large tables are in the room arranged in evenly spaced rows with plenty of walking room in between.  Above each of them is a large hanging lantern.  All of them stand a little below waist height on an average sized human, and look very sturdy with a large sheet of polished metal covering the top of all of them.  The sheet is slightly concave in such a way that any liquid poured onto it would flow to a hole cut out on one end of the table.
Only one table is currently occupied, with the silouette of a body visible under a large sheet of cloth draped over it.  Qoildan walks over to the body and uses a small stick to light the lantern above the body using his own lamp first.  He then reaches under the table and gets a rolled up piece of parchment, unfolds it, and steps aside so you may look at the body.

The victim is a middle aged woman with short black hair.  She is slightly below average in height, a little over 5 feet tall, and looked to be slightly overweight when she was alive.  Dark purple bruising around the entirety of her neck seems to indicate she may have been strangled.  After pulling the sheet off to expose the entire body the disgusting nature of the crime is apparent.  Her arms, legs, and some of her stomach have had large sections of flesh removed with very clean cuts.  Flipping the body over shows that the buttocks and parts of the back have also been removed in the same fashion.  The only other oddity on the body is the large Y shaped incision on the torso that has been sewn up as part of an autopsy performed on the corpse.

Qoildan gives you a bit of time before reading from the scroll he picked up.  "We have yet to discover the identity of this woman because we've tried to be very discreet with our inqueries, but we know she was quite poor from what bits of clothing we discovered with the body.  I performed the autopsy myself, after the body was properly preserved by our cleric, and I'm very certain that death was caused by strangulation.  This fits with the killing method of all the other murders that have followed this pattern as they all involved either choking, smothering, drowning, or bludgeoning the victim.  We have come to believe that the killer uses these more bloodless means of killing their victims because they may have harvested blood along with the flesh of these poor people, as there does not seem to be enough blood left at the crime scene to belong the victims.
So far there have been 16 killings in all over the past 8 months.  They always occur about 2 weeks after each other, but this is not exact as the killer has varied a few days here and there.  This recent murder was committed 3 nights ago in the poor district that spans southeast of your new office.  She was found in an alley by a guardsman in the area, who quickly notified the proper people to clean up the incident quietly so there wasn't a panic.

The mayor has given you your jobs here primarily to solve this case.  It is imperative that this is solved as quickly as possible, but please remain VERY discrete about the questions you ask.  If it got out to the general public about the true nature of these murders there would be riots in the street."



> "I would also like to see another body there, as this suicide still has some holes that needs to be filled."




"Hmm...I shall have to check the records here about the body of a Harold Rumit.  Excuse me for a moment."  He leaves the room for several minutes and returns with another piece of paper.  "Yes in fact we do have his body stored here currently...apparently they have had some trouble locating any family for him and are planning to cremate the body soon if no one comes to claim it.  I can lead you to it immediately."  He leads Alyson, Kalri, and anyone else who wants to go with to another room that is full of large shelving housing many bodies of varying sizes.  He leads you down one of the rows to where a large wheelbarrow is sitting next to a shelf.  He indicates the body to be put into the wheelbarrow, and then walks ahead of you while you wheel it into another room that is a smaller version of the private autopsy room you were in before.

Alyson picks out a table suitable for her needs, makes sure a bucket is placed under the table's drainage hole, and begins disecting the body.  [OOC: everyone besides Alyson and Kalri wait outside during the autopsy so they don't become ill when faced with a human corpse being cut up]  The autopsy goes quickly and Alyson discovers the following:
- Bruising and damage to some tendons in the neck indicate a rope or similar object was used to strangle the victim
- Indications of decay on the body (bloating, discoloration, etc..) leads you to estimate the victim has been dead about 2 to 4 days
- Blood is gathered in higher volume in the low extremities, feet and the like, leading you to believe the victim died and decayed in an upright position
- Aside from the decay present on the body the victim's hands look to be *very* clean.  There is no dirt under the nails whatsoever, and Qoildan says that the body was not touched other than to preserve it.  The doctors here clearly believed it to be a suicide by hanging so did not bother making a mess of Mr. Rumit.

Alyson finishes with her examination and washes herself and cleans her tools using water the Qoildan provides.  Kalri sews up the surgical cuts made during the operation, and Qoildan drapes a cloth over the body before you go outside of the room to rejoin the party.

Qoildan says, "Do ye have any other questions of me?  If you do not I have a little bit of paperwork to do here before I lock up the building."


----------



## Telsar (Jul 14, 2004)

Before the sheet is removed, revealing the middle-aged woman’s body, Natalie thinks this could be similar to what happened to Ms. Duffin, from today’s earlier investigation, a woman brutally assaulted.  But the sight of the mutilated corpse makes it very clear the two have nothing to do with one another.  She says quietly, “Quilan, is that, uh, interesting enough for you?”

After taking a moment to compose herself, Natalie says “16 murders in 8 months, roughly every 2 weeks, I assume all found in this same condition.  Sounds like it’s linked to some kind of, um, biological function, to be so regular.  Or a very precise ritual.  But in 8 months, apparently not once did he, or they, or it, try to get rid of the body, successfully anyway.  That’s very odd.  With as many as 16, I might have expected a gap in there where a body wasn’t found, but apparently not.”

“We’ll need to know if there’s any commonality to the victims.  I wouldn’t be surprised if they were all relatively healthy.  But perhaps they lived in the same area, or their bodies were found in the same area.”

She adds, “We need to solve this fast.  Within a week and half, before the next victim is due.  None of our other cases seem too beyond the norm, but this one…  We should definitely all be there when we track down whoever or whatever is doing this.”


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 14, 2004)

Anton nods as Natalie finishes, "Whoever did this very efficiently removed all the major muscle groups, very much as if they'd been slaughtered for their meat.  Qoildan, have the bodies been examined magically?.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 14, 2004)

Looking at the pieces of the woman that have been removed, Alyson wonders what kind of device could have cut such a large piece with such ease.  (Some kind of check with medical tools if possible to determine if the murderer used a scalpel or other form of medical tool)

*"What kind of creature of the night would have need of this much meat?  You say this happened 3 nights ago?  I would like to know what phase the moon was in on that night, and who the guard was that found this woman.  And the other bodies, have they all been a little overweight as well?  And the loss of blood, is it from the removal of the sections, or are there any puncture wounds on the bodies?"*

Being a bit fascinated with the cleanliness of the cuts and the specific location of the major muscles, her head is spinning with wild ideas.  

_I can see that someone or something has a proudness about them, with their apparent knowledge of the major muscles of the body.  They may have been an apprentice, doctor, surgeon or some other worker in the medical field.  Since these were all done locally, I am sure that they are native to this town, knowing where to go to harvest for meat and bodies.  Oblivious to what others think of their actions, it appears that it is a ritual, following some sort of pattern.  A true mystery, and one that will be solved in due time._

After disecting Mr Rummit, Alyson washes up and speaks with Kalri.  *"So tell me what you saw.  I would like to see your progress."*

Kalri, a little startled by the sudden question thinks and speaks slowly, almost as if reciting an old manuscript in her head.  *"The neck was bruised and some tendons were damaged.  Obviously he was strangled or similar device.  Discoloration shows he has been dead for 2-4 days, while the blood gathered at the feet shows he was upright for a long time, sure to be from him hanging from his room.  I believe that is it."*  Looking a bit pleased at her recollections, she waits for Alyson to reply.

*"Not bad.  But there are a few things that get to me.  One is that the neck was bruised and tendons damaged.  But with a hanging, the neck should have snapped, and not only been bruised.  Second is the fact that his hands are clean.  A little too clean for my likes.  The only reason I can think of for that is that someone must have cleaned them up, for fear of something that he may have clued us in on.  Like as if he had scratched the murderer and had proof of the murderers blood and skin.  Leads me to believe its a murder covered up as a suicide.  Lastly, in the apartment, the deep gouge in the window sill.  Looks like that was the entrance.  Perhaps a grappling hook was used to climb up to his room, and then back down.  But that would mean that the attacker knew exactly which window was Mr. Rummit's.  And obviously, the only person that would know a drunks windows is someone who has been there a few times.  Only Lenny seems to have known Mr. Rummit.  He needs to be found and questioned.  The missing lock of hair is also missing, and if we find that, we found the killer.  I wouldn't even be surprised to find this Lenny with a fresh scratch or scar on him."*  As she is talking, sshe begins by telling the facts, but as she progresses into the details more and more, her mannerism changes to that of one thinking aloud, trying to figure out a complex puzzle.  And once she ends, she feels as though there is much more to this suicide than was found.  With a newfound purpose, she now has two mysteries to worry about.

Kalri, seemingly a little perturbed by not realizing the hands were too clean for some reason only nods her head in agreement.  As she hears Alyson portray her version of events, she sees the mind of Alyson working.  

_She sure is a very optimistic person!  That's a bunch of 'IF'S' in there.  But what if she is on to something?  She has been at this longer than I have, and I am supposed to learn form her._ 

Thinking on her words, and walking through the scene in her mind, she grins.

_You know, this might actually make sense.  It seems to all fit perfectly, but then again, it's just speculation.  But it appears that she is following her instincts.  Very rare for one so caught up in the science of calculating the functions of the body.  There is more to this woman than I know.  And there is more to me than she knows..._

Seeing that Kalri is a little questionable, Alyson stares at her.  *"Besides, if it was a murder, it has to be someone that he knows.  What other reason is there for no struggle or brken furniture.  It had to be someone he trusted and knew.  Lenny is the only one I know of that knew Rummit well enough to think him not a threat.  Come, let us go talk with the others and let them dwell on this."*

Walking out the door, Alyson tells them of the facts, and then of her speculations. * "I know it sounds a little far fetched, but there are too many holes here and I am just filling them in.  I think it best to at least make sure that there was no foul play here."*


----------



## Salzorin (Jul 14, 2004)

Quilan pulls out a small dagger and motions with the blade following the delicate cuts the artist took upon the canvas in front of him, tilting his head from side to side to observe the angle of the incisions.

"Well I don't know about rituals and the occult and such, but I do know about precision cuts... and that there are people in this world that pay a pretty penny to have access to various parts of the body. The man took enough care that he seems more like a collector or tradesman to me than some sort of religious fanatic. Anton, think you could find somebody that knows something of the trade of the human anatomy? Maybe you and I can figure out who in the area has shown an interest in either buying or selling parts recently while the others track down some of the more specifics on the nature of the murder..."


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 14, 2004)

Qoildan responds to Natalie's questions by saying, "All of the victims have been poor folk...vagrants, beggars, the homeless and the like.  No one extremely old or extremely young was killed.  The murders have occured all over the city, but many of them have been confined to the slums and poor sections.  We have come to think the criminal is either flaunting their crimes to us, or that they are completely oblivious to the nature of their killing because only a minimal effort is ever made to conceal the body.

-----



> Anton nods as Natalie finishes, "Whoever did this very efficiently removed all the major muscle groups, very much as if they'd been slaughtered for their meat. Qoildan, have the bodies been examined magically?.




"Other than being preserved magically the only thing that has been done to the bodies is checking for taints of magic itself...but these all appear to be mundane killings using normal tools and means."

-----

After some study of the wounds on the mutilated body Alyson is able to determine that it was done with a very sharp, and non-serrated, long bladed instrument.  (A scalpel would be too short to make such a large flat plane during it's cut.)



> "What kind of creature of the night would have need of this much meat? You say this happened 3 nights ago? I would like to know what phase the moon was in on that night, and who the guard was that found this woman. And the other bodies, have they all been a little overweight as well? And the loss of blood, is it from the removal of the sections, or are there any puncture wounds on the bodies?"




Qoildan shakes his head.  "New moon occured about a bit longer than a week ago, so we don't think it is linked to the lunar cycle either by something supernatural or by a pattern of an insane person.  The guard that found her was...." He ruffles through some papers.  "Oh yes here it is, his name is Elejar Cohawin.  You'd have to check with the police to find out where he reports to.
The bodies have been of many shapes and sizes, but none of them have been very thin or emaciated.  No puncture wounds have ever been found, but there have been some indications that the killer hung the body up by the neck or coat from signs discovered at crime scenes.  This didn't occur at all of them however, as some of the locales were quite bare of any place to hang a body.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 15, 2004)

Anton listens to Alyson, nodding most of the time but shakes his head when she comments about a hanging breaking the neck, "Being hung would only snap the neck if they were dropped a few feet then stopped suddenly by the rope.  The may well have been knocked out then hung up to make it easier to filet them."


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 15, 2004)

Salzorin said:
			
		

> "Anton, think you could find somebody that knows something of the trade of the human anatomy? Maybe you and I can figure out who in the area has shown an interest in either buying or selling parts recently..."




OOC:  Would I have heard anything about this?  Kn(Local): +10


----------



## Telsar (Jul 15, 2004)

Natalie carefully studies the face of our unknown female victim.  It's unlikely to be useful, but, if at some point in the investigation, it would be beneficial to disguise herself as the woman, Natalie wants to tell how difficult it would be.

Then she says "I think first thing in the morning, I'd like to talk with this Cohawin.  Find out exactly where she was found, then do some inquiries in the neighborhood, seeing if anyone knew her.  Or knows more; sometimes the poor and homeless have a feel for things befalling their fellows.  Did she have any belongings, besides the bits of clothing?  If she had anything, we can just claim we're looking for it's owner, with no mention of her current condition."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 15, 2004)

Thinking back on the removal of the pieces from the body, Alyson thinks back into her books and thumbs through the pages in her mind.  

_What else do all of these things have in common?  Knowledge Anatomy +10_

Turning to Qoildan, Alyson asks, *"And did Mr Rummit have any belongings on his person when brought in?  I would like to see everything."*


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 19, 2004)

Natalie feels pretty confident that she could disguise herself to look like the victim with a bit of dirt and a wig of false hair.

"Unfortunately she had nothing besides the bits of clothes that were left on her back.  It's likely she lay in the gutter long enough to have been looted by some less scrupulous individuals...or the killer stole what little she had.

-----



> _What else do all of these things have in common? Knowledge Anatomy +10_




All of the flesh taken appears to be from major muscle groups on the body.  No areas with high concentrations of fat, such as the breasts, look to have been disturbed at all.



> Turning to Qoildan, Alyson asks, "And did Mr Rummit have any belongings on his person when brought in? I would like to see everything."




"He simply had the clothes on his back and a belt pouch with a bit of money.  We stored them in a shelf under the body if you would like to take them with you and examine them at all."

[OOC: I'm back!  Gram don't get discouraged...you'll find yourself busy soon enough ]


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 21, 2004)

Salzorin said:
			
		

> "Anton, think you could find somebody that knows something of the trade of the human anatomy? Maybe you and I can figure out who in the area has shown an interest in either buying or selling parts recently..."




"Even among criminals buying & selling body parts isn't something you want to advertise, but it's definately worth looking into."

OOC:  Have there been any attacks by and/or sightings of unusually strong people/monsters recently?


----------



## Telsar (Jul 21, 2004)

Assuming by now that it's pretty late, Natalie thinks _After all this gore, I really need to unwind and get a drink.  Maybe if I pick a tavern near where the woman was found, something will come up.  Unlikely, but you never know. _

Asking Qolidan, "These bits of clothing... anything salvagable?  Wearable, I mean.  Perhaps a scarf, gloves, something of that nature?"  If there is, Natalie will make sure to clean it first, then wear it while out tonight, just in the slight hope someone spots it and recognizes it.

"Well, it was a good first day.  We've got a lot to look into.  But in the morning, I think.  Looking for killers and rapists in the middle of the night doesn't seem all that wise to me."  She gives everyone a quick smile, then heads home.  There, she'll put on something a little curvier than her trenchcoat, let her hair down, and then find a suitable tavern in the poor area southeast of the offices to unwind in.


----------



## Salzorin (Jul 21, 2004)

"I would assume that the trade isn't one that you would find active during the daytime. Shall we start looking tonight? Or should we save it until tomorrow?"

Thinking to himself It's still too early in the evening for me to retire... if he doesn't want to do some legwork tonight, maybe I'll go investigate that warehouse...


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 21, 2004)

Alyson sends Kalri to gather the man's belongings while she stays and listens to the others' opinions.  Not wanting to sleep at this time, she decides she will also go out and try to gather some info.  


_Perhaps a nearby tavern or bar would know of Mr. Rummit and his friend.  He was often seen coming in drunk, and I would think the closest bar would be good enough for me._

Alyson will pipe up, *"I for one would like to get some more info, but from the local taverns.  The suicide guy was often seen coming in drunk, and I would like to visit the closest bar to his place.  Perhaps others know of him or his friend.  And this Scarlet woman is a mystery as well.  As for the corpses showing up, I would say I could gather some info on that as well, just asking questions about anything different lately going on.  Perhaps with our spread out actions, we would find some other info out."*

As the time winds down, she will go home and change into something else.  Not owning much of anything too nice, she decides to change into a clean blouse, as the one she was wearing may have gathered a little bit of fluids and such.  She will then head to the nearest bar to where Mr. Rummit was staying and try to gather info on Mr Rummit and try to overhear any mentions of disappearances.  Kalri will probably go along with her, just to get out as well.  Gather info as well.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 22, 2004)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> OOC:  Have there been any attacks by and/or sightings of unusually strong people/monsters recently?




[OOC: The only attacks in recent days have been the crimes described previously.  No monsters have been seen lately.]

-----

To Natalie Qoildan says: "She had a large wrap around shawl that survived mostly intact, you could wear that if you wish."  Qoildan digs around a bit in some boxes and pulls out a ragged shawl to give to Natalie.

-----

Telsar & Fangor:



Spoiler



Upon exiting the morgue and traveling down the street a bit you both immediately hear some struggling coming from a place in between two buildings.  [OOC: Refer to this map.  Coordinates will be stated in Rows/Columns order, where rows are the vertical numbers and columns are the horizontal numbers.]  From within the gap formed at 14,52 you can hear the muffled screams of a woman and some low cursing coming from a group of men.  You cannot see any of the people involved from the street, you will have to go in to get a glimpse of them.  What will you do?


----------



## Telsar (Jul 22, 2004)

Looking at the ragged shawl, Natalie thinks _This will not remotely look good on me, no matter what I wear.  Ah well, I guess the investigation has to come before fashion._

After she leaves…



Spoiler



Assuming that they haven’t gone too far away from the morgue when this happens, Natalie turns to Alyson and says quietly, but with an authoritative tone she really has no right using with a colleague, “Go get the men.  I’ll try and at least keep whoever it is occupied.”.  She’ll then cast Mage Armor on herself, first moving back to where she doubts whoever it is will hear the spellcasting. (How loud does a spell have to be?  If Natalie can do it quietly without moving back, she will).  Then, as quietly as she can [Default Move Silently +2] she’ll move around the building, trying to come up on the assailants and their victim from behind [I’m assuming we’re positioned on the left side of the map.  If so, move to 15,47; then 12, 47, peering around for anyone I can see from there, continuing to 11,51 if I don’t see anyone.]


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 22, 2004)

Salzorin said:
			
		

> "Shall we start looking tonight? Or should we save it until tomorrow?"




"I suppose it's as good a place as any to start, let's see what we can find."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 22, 2004)

Cerebus and Telsar,



Spoiler



At the mention of getting the men, she just gives Natalie a confused look.  *"Why? I am sure the 3 of us can handle this." Turning to Kalri, she says, "You ready?"* With a sudden speed, she procures 2 scalpels, small, yet seemingly sharpened to a fine edge. Kalri responds by loading her sling and having her dagger ready to switch to if need be. Seeing Natalie head around to the back of the building, Alyson and Kalri will head to the front, hopefully enabling them to not notice Natlie flanking. 

Moving Silently along the buildings walls, Alyson will try and get close to 14,51 while hiding and listening for what is transpiring. Kalri will hold back a little, at the corner of 14,47 to see both Natalie and Alyson. Watching for their reactions, and relaying anything possible by holding her fingers up for numbers of people in the alleyway.

Alyson, if able to get close enough to peer down the alley, will try and spot anyone and what is transpiring. Then, holding up her fingers, she will let Kalri know how many people she sees, altogether. Kalri will hold the same number of fingers up for Natalie. IF Natalie is paying attention, good. If she goes off on her own, then Kalri will move silently to join Alyson at the corner. 

OOC - Hope that helps with things, as they are trying to spot things out first.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jul 22, 2004)

While the others may have spent the last chunk of time deeply engrossed in the descecration of dead bodies, Orum has made a point of it to be as far away as possible.  However, one can only spend so much time buffing at one's armor before boredom begins to set in.

As Anton and Alyson make to leave, the soldier makes up his mind and quickly stands to his feet.  If he was going to have any hope of being of help tonight he would have to act now, as everyone else has already trickled off to tend to their own interests.

"Mind if I tag along?" Orum asks hopefully, quickly grabbing at his things.  "Just feel like I haven't been much use so far."


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 23, 2004)

"Sure, you're welcome to join us."

With a glance towards Quilan to make sure he's ready, Anton nods toward the door.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 23, 2004)

Cerebus and Fangor:



Spoiler



Natalie *is* paying close attention to Kalri.  Close attention to Alyson too, until she's out of sight.  _Darn that girl.  If anything happens to them I'll never forgive myself.  And the men won't forgive me either._  When on the job, and right now she is definitely on the job, Natalie has always taken on a psuedo-male role.  Necessary to be seen as a professional.  Meaning this 'male' will have to look out for the two girls, in Natalie's mind.


----------



## Salzorin (Jul 23, 2004)

"A guys night out then. Let's see what we can drum up."

Quilan walks to the door and holds it open for the others to walk through, sweeping his arm across his chest to usher them out

"I have no idea where we're going... Anton?"


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 23, 2004)

Telsar & Fangor:



Spoiler



After a bit of sneaking and moving about you find yourselves in the following positions:
Natalie - 12,47
Alyson  - 14,51 (leaning into 14,52ish)
Kalri   - 14,47
At about the same time Alyson and Natalie see a group of three thuggish men standing at 11,50|11,51|11,52.  They are accosting a woman who has been forced up against the wall at 12,51 and they look to be either trying to rob or rape her...but it's too dark to tell exactly what they are doing or who they are.
Alyson signals to Kalri as she indicated beforehand, and Kalri tries to signal to Natalie about how many people there are.

What will you do?

[OOC: just to save me a bit of look up time on characters whenever you decide to make use of a skill or make a roll of some sort that has a bonus from your character sheet, make a little OOC insert at the bottom stating all of the relevant stats/numbers so that I can make rolls for them.  Spot, Listen, Search, Hide, Move Silent and the like are all stuff I should roll without your knowledge...but Attack/Damage rolls I'll allow you to roll using the dice rolling site I listed earlier in this thread.  If you don't even want to roll that much lemme know and I'll accomodate.

Sorry about the late post too btw...work was a little annoying today so I couldn't get much done.  Just think of it as more suspense and build up to the big encounter ]


----------



## Telsar (Jul 23, 2004)

Cerebus and Fangor:



Spoiler



Natalie will nod to Kalri, holding up 3 fingers, indicating she sees all the assailants as well.  Then she’ll hold her hand palm out, fingers together, as a hopefully universally recognized symbol to ‘stop’ and let Natalie try something.  Hoping Kalri will convey that to Alyson, she then steps out into the alley [to position 10,47], an evil smile on her face that's not entirely faked, and says in a clear voice, “You gentlemen picked the wrong night to try and feed your baser instincts.”  She then casts Message, pointing at all three men.  Then she whispers in a deep voice, each of them hearing it right next to their ears even though she’s twenty feet away, “I can see right into your souls, craven things.  Flee or plead, dogs.  Nothing else will save you.”  She gives them a penetrating gaze she hopes will at least give them pause.

[OOC Cerebus13, I’ve never used a dice roller, so I’d just as soon the DM rolled all my dice for me.  But if it’s easier for you for me to use the roller, I will.  If I can get an Intimidate check, my roll is +15, but I’m not sure if you’ll allow it or heavily modify it since it’s being used in conjunction with casting a spell.  My AC right now is 17 with Mage Armor (assuming they just attack me)]


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 23, 2004)

Telsar & Fangor:



Spoiler



The thuggish man at 11,52 gets a terrified look in his eyes and runs off to the north.  The other two look startled but the man at 11,50 mutters something to the other thug, who then pins the woman up against the wall.  The thug at 11,50 licks his lips and pulls out a scimitar from a sheath at his belt.  He flexes his arm that has a buckler strapped to it and looks like he is preparing to do something.

[OOC: This is the surprise round before the first round of combat, and obviously you surprised these lumps .  Fangor still has a full round action with which to do something, after that I will roll initiative for everyone and each round if you could post your initiative score (along with bonuses) before any actions that would be great :>.]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 23, 2004)

Telsar and Cerebus


			
				Cerebus13 said:
			
		

> Telsar & Fangor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Kalri, seeing Natalie hold up her palm, throws her hands up in a questioning manner, but suddenly realizes what the other girl meant. Turning to Alyson, she portrays the same sign, but suddenly glances over and sees Natalie walk out into the open. Suddenly lost in what to do, and Alyson, seeing her reaction is not a good one, has to think quickly. As she does, she spies one of the men run off towards the north. 

_Something must have scared that guy, and now only 2 more are left. Can't let her have all the fun now, can we?_

Turning to Kalri, just as she is about to do something, she waves for Kalri to go towards Natalie to assist her. She knows Natalie can take care of herself, but she may need some help, as these guys are sure to go after her first, not knowing that Alyson is nearby. With both weapons ready, Alyson takes a deep breath, and makes her move. (Assuming that the guy in 10,51 is pinning the girl, therfor grappling) She moves into 12,52 if she can make it there without an AOO moving to 14,52..13,53..12,52, since he is pinning the woman. As she gets there, she glances over the man, spying his wardrobe and weapons, and decides on trying for a vital spot on him. Slashing at him while he has the girl pinned, she twists the scalpel, trying to cause as much damage as she can. (+8 AttBon without any modifiers for him pinning the girl, 1d4+3 damage and 1d6 damage for sneak attack)

She watches his reaction, and notices that the other guy is has his back turned as well. *


Spoiler



"Wrong night to be out playing boys..."


* 
Kalri, Seeing Alyson motion her to go in the direction of Natalie, stops at 12,47 as Natalie speaks to the assailants. After hearing her words and seeing one run off, she spies out of the corner of her eyes Alyson move into position and attack the man pinning the woman. Knowing that Alyson uses those scalpels with a great finesse, she is not worried about her. Instead she turns her attention towards the man who just drew his weapon and lets loose her bullet, aiming at the threatening man.


[OOC - Used the surprise round to move into position and attack the man pinning the woman. Also noted that Kalri would be helping as well, and would react to the other women's actions with an attack at the man, since she already had her sling loaded. If that's too much, then delete her action as just standing back, wondering what the others are doing taking on these guys in the middle of the night. Not knowing Kalri's stats, you roll the dice.]


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 24, 2004)

Fangor & Telsar



Spoiler



-- Surprise Round --
Alyson sneaks up the space in between the two buildings, approaching the struggling man and woman unnoticed.  He looks like an unkempt thug clad in dirty chainmail.  A flail on his belt next to some throwing axes makes him appear rather dangerous however.
Taking advantage of his distraction Alyson lashes out with one of her scalpels and cuts deeply into his side.  The man gives out a wounded bellow but remains standing.

Kalri walks up to Natalie quietly, drawing her loaded sling at the same time.  Tapping Natalie on the shoulder briefly to let her know she's there Kalri then draws her sling back and whirls it for a moment before letting a stone loose at the man with a buckler...hitting him square in the forehead.  He groans loudly and staggers but doesn't fall.
-- End of Surprise Round --

[OOC: 
-- Surprise Round OOC --
Alyson move action from 14,52 to 12,52 |  Alyson standard attack with scalpel adding sneak attack damage since man is flat footed, on thug #2  |  Attack result, 26  |  Damage result, 7

Kalri move action from 14,47 to 11,47  |  Kalri draw weapon as part of move action  |  Kalri standard attack with sling against thug #1  |  Attack roll, 20  |  Critical threat roll, 1 (darn, failed!)  |  Damage roll, 4
-- End of Surprise Round OOC --

-- Round 1 OOC --
Alyson initiative result, 22  |  Kalri initiative roll, 16  |  Thug #2 initiative result, 13  |  Thug #1 initiative result, 9  |  Natalie initiative result, 4
-- End of Round 1 OOC --

Check out all my rolls here.

In order to keep combat flowing smoothly I won't post a round of combat until ALL of the players involved have written what they are going to do.  Remember that if you have a high initiative score you can use the Delay and Ready actions to respond to what NPCs do at later initiative scores.  
If you are a PC who is going AFTER other NPCs, like Natalie in this case, state what your action is going to be and include "If this person does this..." statements to show what you want to do if certain situations come up.  If something occurs that makes you want to totally change your action in the round let me know in the OOC thread and I'll edit the post pertaining to that particular round.  Ideally I should only have IC post per round of combat that I will edit to include everyone's actions in order.  Players can post their current round actions in either the IC or OOC thread, and please do not hesitate to discuss strategy in the OOC thread.  I would rather see the players working together in the IC thread than changing their actions a bunch of times because they want to react differently to what another player did .]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 24, 2004)

Cerebus13 said:
			
		

> Fangor & Telsar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Telsar and Cerebus


Spoiler



Seeing her scalpel catch the edge of the section she was going for, she only grins as the scalpel draws blood and the man's reaction tells that it was deep, but not enough. With a determination in her eyes, she lashes out with both scalpels this time, quickly and accurately. AttBon+6, 1d4+3, 20/x3 for both attacks. 

Sneak Damage is 1d6 if I hit with either, and if I hit with both, I think I get 2d6. Please let me know a yes or no on this for future reference.

Is she disables this guy with her first attack, then she will halt her second attack and turn her attention to the other man, now left standing alone against 3 women, not counting the assailed woman. *


Spoiler



"You should have followed your friend and run off. Your mistake..."


* she says to the man. She halts her second attack, and just waits to see his reaction. She says, *


Spoiler



"They won't harm you anymore, we will make sure of that!"


* 
Kalri, seeing her bullet strike the man dead center, can only smile at her shot. She then watches for Alyson, and her attack on the man pinning the woman. Seeing Alyson able to handle herself, she loads anothe bullet and lets it loose, aimed at the thug with the weapon drawn again. "Just leave! Before it's too late!" She yells at the man. She is not very warrior-like and only wants this to end qquickly.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 24, 2004)

Cerebus and Fangor:



Spoiler



Natalie thinks _For a physician, Alyson is awfully adept at fighting hand-to-hand and dirty.  I hope she doesn’t take so many chances when the men are around._  Natalie begins whispering, “Your soul is lost, Your soul is lost.” Over and over again, a low, droning, monotonous voice.  Even the fleeing thug will hear it [As long as he is still within 130 feet]  As Natalie approaches the thugs, she gives the victim a quick look to see what condition she’s in.

If, by the time Natalie gets to act, the non-grappling thug is still up, Natalie will move to him, pulling out her morningstar as she does so, stopping her whisper as he hears it both beside and in front of him.  She’ll then have nothing more to say as she strikes him with it. [+5 to attack, 1D8+2 damage, 20/x2 critical]

If he has fallen, but the grappling man is still up, she’ll do the same to him, except to position herself to flank him with Alyson [as before, but +2 more to hit and +2D6 Sneak Attack damage for the flank]

If either move in order to attack Alyson or Kalri hand-to-hand, Natalie will try to position herself on the other side of that thug, for the flanking bonus.

And if both have fallen, she’ll move and see if she can still see the fleeing man, running after him if he doesn’t have too big of a lead [If he had a straight shot, he could use the Run maneuver, and I couldn’t yet since I had to first position myself to see him]


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 24, 2004)

Telsar & Fangor:



Spoiler



-- Round 1 --

Alyson swing viciously with both of her scalpels but only hits with one, wounding her opponent badly as she slices at a less armored spot.
Kalri reloads her sling to throw another stone but embarasses herself as the shot goes wildly high into the air.
Alyson's opponent weakly releases his grip on the woman and draws a flail from his belt.
The other thug rubs his forehead for a moment before stomping forward and swinging his scimitar at Kalri.  He slices into her arm and she gasps from the pain.
Natalie unsheaths her morningstar and cracks the thug next to her soundly in the shoulder.  She then steps behind Kalri so that she can try to run around and flank the man when she sees an opening.

OOC:
Alyson full attack  |  Attack #1 result, 11 misses  |  Attack #2 result, 15 hits  |  Damage #2, 11
Kalri move action reload sling  |  standard attack  |  Attack roll, 1 misses
Thug #2 move action, escape grapple (opponent lets go)  |  Move action draw weapon
Thug #1 move action, from 11,50 to 11,48  |  standard attack on Kalri | attack roll, 10 hits  |  damage roll, 4
Natalie move action draw weapon | standard attack Thug #1 | attack result, 19 hits | damage result, 8 | 5' step from 10,47 to 10,48

locations:
Alyson 12,52  |  Kalri 11,47  |  Natalie 10,48  |  Thug #2 11,51  |  Thug #1 11,48  |  Woman 12,51

Please check my previous post for the link to all of my rolls on the dicebox.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 25, 2004)

Cerebus and Fangor:



Spoiler



Natalie grimaces as Kalri is hit.  She thinks, but doesn't say aloud, _Damn it, Alyson.  You could have sent Kalri to get the men at least. I have to get him to attack me._  Natalie will say to the thug she's fighting [before he acts, if the DM allows talking when it's not one's turn], "Now lets see.  Are you going to use that sharp weapon on the girl holding a strap of leather, or on the witch with the large pointy club who's going to take your soul.  I guess if you're afraid, the choice is obvious."

Assuming the thug is still standing when Natalie finally acts, she'll move into flanking position and strike him [+7 to hit, 1D8+2+2D6 damage, 20/x2 crit; +5 to hit/1D8+2 if for some reason she can't flank]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 25, 2004)

*Alyson and Kalri - Anatomist*



Spoiler



Alyson, watching the thug ready an attack on her, smiles widely.  *"Good, I thought it was going to be too easy to defeat you.  But you really should leave before I have to permanently do damage."*  With that, she takes a step back, drops her scalpel in her offhand, and begins waving her hands and muttering an incantation.  Then she glares at the man, places her palm facing him and feels the power surge forward from her body, exiting her palm in a bright light focused on this man.  The light is searing, and aimed directly at the man.


OOC - 5 foot step backwards, Cast Searing Light for 2d8 damage if successful Ranged Touch Attack.  She will finish out the round by picking up her Scalpel, while motioning the Thug to come closer, if he dares...


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 26, 2004)

Telsar & Fangor



Spoiler



-- Round 2 --

Alyson's flash of painful light causes her opponent to scream out and fall to the ground.  She picks up her dropped scalpel and thinks about what to do next.
Kalri drops her sling and unstraps her quarterstaff.  She swings at the thug and misses.
The man in front of Kalri gets a look of desperation in his eyes and swings wildly at her going high above her head.
Natalie deftly steps behind the last thug and hits him with a sickening crunch in his left kidney region.  He snarls loudly but somehow remains standing.
OOC:
Alyson 5' step from 12,52 to 13,52 | free action drop scalpel | standard action cast searing light at thug #2 | attack result, 16 hits | damage, 8 | move action pick up scalpel
Kalri free action drop sling | move action draw quarterstaff | standard action attack thug #1 | attack roll 10, misses
Thug #2 collapses
Thug #1 standard action attack kalri | attack roll, 3 misses
Natalie 5' step from 10,48 to 11,49 | standard action attack thug #1 | attack result, 16 hits | damage, 12

Alyson 13,52  |  Kalri 11,47  |  Natalie 11,49  |  Thug #2 11,51  |  Thug #1 11,48  |  Woman 12,51
Check a previous post for link to my all my rolls on the dicebox.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 26, 2004)

*Anton*



			
				Salzorin said:
			
		

> "I have no idea where we're going... Anton?"





"May as well kill two birds with one stone & head to Andrew's Pub."

Anton heads out the door towards Andrews, motioning for Quilan and Orum to follow.


----------



## Salzorin (Jul 26, 2004)

Quilan follows quickly, happy to be on the move again and eager for the chance to get some food in his stomache... his stomach churning with anticipation while they walk.

"Oh man... I've been hungry for hours. I'm going to eat a horse... or maybe two."


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 26, 2004)

Gram & Pyrex & Salzorin



Spoiler



You arrive at Andrew's after walking for a half hour or so.  The building looks a little rundown with some loosely patched holes in it's roof, but it is large enough to accomodate quite a few people.

Inside there are only a few tables full of patrons as it looks to be a slow night.  A dice game is going at one table and the rest of the crowd is listening to a gray haired man play a lute on a table facing everyone.

The barkeep looks rather tired and irritable like he wants to close soon, but he says meals of stew and some bread are still being served...along with ale if you want any.

[OOC:  Common meals are available here along with ale.  Please remove the costs of these from your character sheet if you want to buy anything]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 26, 2004)

*Alyson - Anatomist*

Telsar and Cerebus



Spoiler



Watching the man scream in pain and fall to the ground, Alyson winks at the woman left standing there. *"Are you ok? Don't worry, the last one will be dealt with quickly."* Turning to the man standing, and seeing him wince in pain at Natalie's attack, she thinks, _This girl can take care of herself easily. Kalri on the other hand is not so adept at fighting. Time to get this over with quickly._

Taking a few steps to 10,49 she takes an attack at the man, aiming for another vital spot. AttBon+8, 1d4+3. "*Kalri, take care of the woman, we'll handle this guy. How does it feel to lose to a woman? This'll make you think twice about who to attack at night!" *

OOC - Trying to get Kalri out of this, so she can move around the building to 13,52 or somewhere there to look after the woman.


----------



## Salzorin (Jul 26, 2004)

Pyrex, Gram and Cerebus


Spoiler



Quilan orders two bowls of stew and bread, gets a mug of ale and then heads to a table where he hunkers down while he eats his meal. He looks around the room to try to identify and gauge the people there as best as he can.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 26, 2004)

Cerebus and Fangor:



Spoiler



Responding to Alyson's words, "I don't think he's capable of thinking twice, or he would have realized who was a threat to his well being."  If he doesn't drop from Alyson's attack, Natalie will again hit him with her morningstar, although probably unable to get the flank unless Kalri doesn't listen and keeps fighting.

If he does drop, make one very quick look at the victim, to see what shape she's in, then move down the alley a bit, trying to spot the guy who ran (who's probably long gone by now), giving chase if she sees him.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 26, 2004)

Telsar & Fangor



Spoiler



-- Round 3 --

Alyson steps over to assist Kalri and Natalie and ends up stabbing the thug right in the abdomen, causing him to double over and collapse.  He and his partner look to be in bad shape now, like they might die without medical attention.

Kalri leans on her quarterstaff and breathes out a sigh of relief before picking up her sling.  She walks over to the woman and helps her up.
The woman says, "Oh thank you so much for helping me!  I believe I've already met you all before...I'm Sulin from the restaurant."  She smiles.  "I was out purchasing some wine from a uh...less reputable source, and these men must have followed me to take the wine back and my coin purse along with it."  She stoops down to pick up a large barrel nested in a harness of ropes and straps that she puts onto her back.  "I would very much like to make my way back home now, so if you wouldn't mind giving me an escort home I would be very grateful."  She smiles hopefully.

Natalie spends a moment searching down the alleyways for the other man who ran off but he appears to be long gone by now.

OOC:
Alyson move action 13,52 to 10,49 | standard action attack thug #1 | attack result, 20 hits | damage, 6



Salzorin & Gram & Pyrex



Spoiler



Quilan sits down and starts to drink in the crowd.

They are:
Tired bartender and someone cooking in the back (don't catch a glimpse of them at all)
Couple of older drunks at the bar
Gray haired lute player
4 surly looking guys playing dice at a table in the corner
2 tables of about 10 people drinking and talking a bit while watching the lute player

The gamblers don't pay attention to anything but their dice game, the old men at the bar look wasted, and the other tables of people look a bit drunk but seem to be having a good time listening to the music.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 26, 2004)

Cerebus, Salzorin & Gram



Spoiler



Anton orders a mug of ale and looks around for people matching the descriptions of Onar and Goilon.  If he doesn't spot them he'll ask the bartender if they've been in recently.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 26, 2004)

Cerebus and Telsar


Spoiler



Alyson will stabalize the men, while Kalri ties them up.  "Make sure they are disarmed Natalie.  Better safe than sorry."
Once they are stabalized and secured, she turns to Natalie, "So now what?  Send for the officials or leave them and escort Sulin here?"

OOC - Heal +14 without the Kit not wanting to waste her efforts much on them.
Once they are stabalized, Alyson will help tie them up nice and secure.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 27, 2004)

Cerebus and Fangor:



Spoiler



Natalie says, "I'd like to do a thorough search on these gentlemen; they might have evidence of other crimes they've committed on their person.  And one of us should stay here anyway, until the other can send the guards to pick them up, so I'll stay and search them, Alyson, if you and Kalri don't mind escorting Sulin, then alerting the guards.  Just try to hurry... I don't really want to have to stay out here all night."  To Sulin she says "I'm glad we could help you ma'am, but I think your customers would prefer to pay a little more for their wine and keep you alive and uninjured.  Where did you buy the wine from exactly?  If the sellers were in on the attack, I should probably have a word with them." 

After everyone leaves, Natalie will take the thugs' weapons first, then double check that they're tied.  Then she'll take her time examining the weapons and everything she can find on them [Take 20 on Search checks].


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 27, 2004)

Salzorin & Gram & Pyrex



Spoiler



The descriptions you received were very vague so there are several people in the tavern who match them.  The bartender however thinks that one of the men at the dice game may be who you are looking for because they are all in here pretty regularly on the evenings, but he doesn't know for sure because he's very tired.



Telsar & Fangor



Spoiler



Alyson easily patches up the wounds of the two men while Kalri ties them up tightly.

Sulin grimaces at the question of where she purchased the wine.  "I'm not sure this stock is something they've aquired...legally, but I am able to get a much lower price from them than at the normal markets.  Usually I meet them in a run down tenement building late in the evening after I have received a message from them that they have more stock to sell."  She gives you directions to the place which might be a bit hard to find in the dark, but you think Anton could lead you there if you really wanted to investigate it this evening.  Sulin hefts the heavy cask of wine onto her back and goes to follow Alyson and Kalri.
[OOC: If Fangor has no objections I will assume that they leave at this point to take Sulin back, correct me if I am wrong.]
Natalie spends some time making an inventory of what the men have: [taking 20 on search and taking 10 on appraise]
First thug - Rusted Breastplate, Buckler, Scimitar, 2 potions, 2 Tanglefoot Bags, 12 gp
Second thug - Chainmail, Masterwork Light Flail, 6 Masterwork Throwing Axes; 1 potion, Thunder Stone, 7 gp



[OOC: Could everyone please prefix any posts they make with their name and class in bold?  I almost made the mistake of refering to a character by his player name which would have made me feel a bit foolish ]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 27, 2004)

*Alyson - Anatomist*

Cerebus ans Telsar



Spoiler



At the mention of leaving Natalie alone here, Alyson thinks on it for a while.  Not really the trusting kind of person, she feels a little somewhat distrusting.  Reluctantly, turning to Kalri, "You better go get the officials.  Perhaps even trying to get Anton and the others if you find them first.  Natalie here will watch over these thugs and I will escort Sulin back to her place."  Once Kalri leaves, she turns to Natalie, "Just make sure they don't run out on you and get an inventory of their stuff."

Feeling a bit awkward at leaving Natalie there, she accompanies Sulin as they walk away.  She will keep an eye out, making sure nobody is following her and watching out for the thug that got away.

Spot and Listen +7


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 28, 2004)

Telsar



Spoiler



Kalri arrives somewhat later out of breath and with two armored guardsmen.  The guards offer to take your two prisoners to the city jail so they can be properly punished for their crimes.

Kalri pants a bit then says, "I wasn't able to find Anton and the others at the morgue, and I didn't waste time running back to the office to see if they were there.  They may have just gone home for the evening already, but I figured finding some guards to take care of these ruffians was more important than searching the whole city for them."



Fangor



Spoiler



You and Sulin walk briskly to her restaurant, keeping to the larger well lit main streets of the city as much as possible.  You never catch a glimpse of the man that ran away from the robbery attempt, so you assume he's long gone by now.  Keeping an eye on the path behind yourselves you don't see anyone following at any point, and eventually you arrive back at the restaurant.

Sulin smiles at you and says, "Thank you for the kind escort home.  I suppose I take my safety for granted sometimes and risk too much for some cheap wine, but thankfully someone was around to save me.  I promise to be much more careful in the future."  She bids you goodnight and leaves you standing outside the restaurant thinking about the whereabouts of the last would-be robber from earlier this evening.


----------



## Salzorin (Jul 28, 2004)

*Quilan -- Rogue*

Gram, Pyrex and Cerebus


Spoiler



Quilan finishes his meal and notices Anton looking around, playing close attention to the people he sees. Quilan sighs, "So I'm guessing you're going to be a little while. You must be hoping to find someone here... well while you're looking, I'm going to go get in on that dice game"

Quilan stands from their table and walks over to the game. He drops a pouch of gold onto the table and asks solidly, "You fellas have room for one more?" Not even waiting for a respone, Quilan grabs a chair from the table behind him and pulls it up to the table. He spins it around and sits in the chair backwards, folding his hands over the backing of the chair.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 28, 2004)

*Alyson - Anatomist*

Cerebus:



Spoiler



Alyson will then run back to the site where the attack took place, hoping to make sure that the guys are still tied up and Natalie still there.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jul 29, 2004)

*Orum(Fighter):*


Spoiler



Some guardsmen would look upon a tavern like this and see nothing but a breeding ground of villany and corruption.  Arms would swiftly be twisted behind backs and a glare arrogantly delivered to anyone foolish enough to complain.
Others would cheerily sit down, slapping the backs of friends and strangers alike even as they ordered a round for the room.  A good way to get along with the locals, along with a quick way to wind up in a jail cell of your own.

Orum preferred a middle-ground.  After all, you couldn't be the sort of person who worked at knowing everyone in his area without getting _some_ perspective on things.

Drink in hand, Orum begins to casually stroll about the room, occasionally peeking over someone's shoulder or pointedly standing about and listening to a conversation.  He's open and friendly as he goes about his business, nodding and smiling at anyone who meets his gaze.  
This doesn't change the fact that he's also in full regaila and thumping his polearm with every other step he takes.

Other than watching the dice game for a few beats, Orum displays no excessive degree of interest in that particular table.

*OOC:* Money for a mug of ale deducted from sheet.  Orum's going to mainly keep his eye out for anybody breaking the law to a noteworthy degree; as I'm not sure what that would qualify for in this city, I'll just assume he doesn't immediately spot something.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 29, 2004)

*Natalie Bayne -- Wizard/Rogue*

Cerebus:



Spoiler



Natalie looks over the things the thugs had.  _Awfully nice weapons, and potions even.  These aren’t common ruffians, I don’t think.  They either have a boss or at least have been very successful on their own.  Nothing personal, though, nothing I can identify them with unfortunately_  She takes out a simple sack, one of a few she carries with her for gathering evidence, and puts all their equipment in it.  She makes a mental note of everything she’s putting in, so when the guards take it along with these thugs, she can check to make sure nothing goes missing.

When the guards arrive, she’ll hand them their loot and say “Keep their belongings safe.  However, if they wake up and give you any trouble, feel free to let the fact that they attack defenseless women in alleys influence how you treat them.”  To Kalri she says “Thank you for hurrying back, Kalri.  It’s very much appreciated.  I wish you had found Anton, though; he might be able to make sense of the directions Sulin gave me.  Oh well, it can wait till tomorrow.  I think everything can wait till then, except a nice hard drink.  Um, but let me escort you home first.”

[OOC I recall Alyson bandaging the wounds of the thugs, but not any mention of healing Kalri.  If she didn’t, I’ll give her a potion of Cure Light Wounds I keep on me.] 

On the way, Natalie will say to Alyson’s assistant “You got hurt tonight, Kalri, and I’m sorry for that.  We shouldn’t put you in situations like this.  If something ever seems too dangerous, you know it’s better that you back away, seek shelter.  I’m not saying you can’t fight, I saw that you can, but as Alyson’s assistant, you don’t have to if you don’t want to.  You know that, right?”


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 29, 2004)

Salzorin, Pyrex & Gram



Spoiler



The gambling men look a little started at Quilan's short appearance, but the bag of gold soon distracts them far more.  They quickly explain that they are playing a simple game called Ship, Captain and Crew.  Quilan recognizes it as a common game played by sailors and understands the simple rules.  The ante for each round is one gold piece, which seems high but you have no choice but to pay it if you wish to play.
The dice are passed in succession down the table with an 8, 2, 10, 10 being rolled before the dice get back to Quilan.

[OOC: The dice rules are here, my rolls are here.  Some extra rules: they are playing with 1/2/3 as the required rolls, if you don't get all 3 required rolls your score is 0, and once you get all 3 required you can only reroll BOTH of the remaining dice to up your score to make things more random.  Quilan can make a Sleight of Hand check to try to affect the die roll however he wants, just say what you want to roll and use Nakada's dicebox to make a Sleight of Hand check and I'll tell you what happens.]

Most of the bar patrons pay little mind to Orum's marching around other than to chuckle slightly at his stiff walking and polearm thumping.  The men playing dice give Orum a few sour looks when he comes over to their table to watch, but since he doesn't stick around for long they don't say anything.
Orum decides that everything is in order and that nobody is doing anything that breaks the law horribly.



Alyson



Spoiler



Unfortunately you make it back to the robbery spot too late to catch anyone still there.  You can only assume that Kalri has fetched the guards already and brought the would-be robbers in to be incarcerated.
You notice, as you yawn, that it is getting rather late and that you are getting a bit tired.



Telsar



Spoiler



Kalri looks a little embarassed when you offer the potion to her and she politely refuses to take it.  "I'm sure the doctor will take care of my arm properly later on, so don't worry about it.  I was a bit startled this evening but I'll try to keep my wits about me and protect myself better next time."
Your walk back to Kalri's house is a bit long but wholly uneventful.  Along the way you pass a few quiet taverns that look inviting enough to stop for a quick drink.


----------



## Salzorin (Jul 29, 2004)

*Quilan -- Rogue*



Spoiler



_While I could try and slip one past these guys... I'd rather not risk anything right away, if at all_

Quilan rushes through his rolls quickly and ends up scratching at his head and making little noises with his mouth to express his disdain for the rolls he received.

"Well I guess that makes me the flop. Who wants a mug? A roll that bad demands that I buy a round..."

Taking the drink orders, Quilan will be quick about going to the bar and back so he can get back into the game quicker.

[[OOC: He's not really planning any tricks when getting them drunk or anything... it's just his personality...]]


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 29, 2004)

*Anton - Urban Ranger*

Cerebus, Salzorin & Gram



Spoiler



Anton picks up his mug and sits down at a table where he can overhear the dice game, trying to figure out if one of the people at the table is one of the people he's looking for.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 29, 2004)

*Natalie Bayne -- Wizard/Rogue*

Cerebus:



Spoiler



As Natalie gets Kalri home, she says “Hopefully that kind of danger won’t be commonplace.  And if it is, well, hopefully we’ll have some big strong men around to protect us.”  She winks at Kalri and adds, “Um, could I come in just for a moment?  I intended to go home and change but now it’s so late, I’d just like to freshen up a bit before I poke my head in a tavern.”

Assuming Kalri doesn’t object, Natalie will use her washroom and a mirror, letting her hair down, and applying quite a bit of make up.  She’ll remove her trenchcoat, disappointed she’s just wearing a drab brown, loose fitting dress underneath. She’ll also take out and put on the shawl the middle-age victim was found in. _Oh well, after all this today, taking the edge off with a drink is more important than turning heads anyway._ 

Natalie will come out of the washroom a decidedly different looking person, much softer, more feminine.  Trenchcoat in hand, she thanks Kalri.  She doesn’t ask Kalri if she’d like to go with her, but pauses long enough to give her the chance to mention it if she wants to.

Then, she’ll hit a tavern.  If she’s close to the area southeast of the offices where the middle aged victim had been found, she’ll find a tavern there, otherwise going to one she passed with Kalri.  On the way there and once inside a drinking establishment, ‘Natalia’, as she thinks of herself off-duty, has a very different style than she uses at work.  A soft sway to her hips, a smile for people she passes, and a mischievous gleam in her eye.  Once at a bar, she’ll ask for anything that will help make today’s events blur in her mind, while she scans the crowd for anyone interesting.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 29, 2004)

Cerebus:



Spoiler



Alyson, seeing that there is nothing more to do this night, decides to head back home, and get some sleep.  This sure has been an eventful day!  She will walk back home, keeping to the well lit streets, while listening for anyone and trying to make sure nobody is following her.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jul 29, 2004)

*Orum: Fighter*

Cerebus, Pyrex, and Salzorin:



Spoiler



Orum nodded to himself with a degree of contentment; it was good to see that things were more or less in control here.  A stable base of law-abiding folk helped keep the city ticking like clockwork from day to day.

With that out of the way though...Orum found himself back at square one.  He didn't want to get involved with the dice game, lest he ruin whatever Quilan was doing.  He wasn't needed to deal with any sort of problem in the room.

Nonetheless, he had to remain vigilant!  Alert!  At attention!
With that in mind, Orum resumes thumping about the room, sipping his drink and generally making a complete ass of himself.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 30, 2004)

Fangor:

You make it back to your house in good time, and don't notice anyone following you at all while traveling along the larger roads.  You let yourself into the house and hang your coat up...noticing that Kalri has put her's there as well.
Stepping into the main living area you see Kalri dabbing at the cut on her arm with some water and a cloth, wincing from time to time as she cleans the wound properly.

Telsar:

Kalri bows to you as you thank her and says, "I am probably going to turn in very soon after I clean up the cut on my arm a bit first.  Today was rather strenuous and I am quite tired."  She yawns as she follows to see you out the door and off into the night.
Not knowing much about the area where the crime was commited other than it is a much poorer section of the city you are unsure if there are any taverns, "safe" ones anyway, so you decide to stop at one of the several that you passed by on the way to Kalri's place.  
[OOC: Map #1 on my website is the general district that you are within, you have a vague idea that the body was found somewhere south of there but not too far away.]

You pick out a tavern that doesn't seem too rowdy, but not without its lack of talkative patrons, and step inside.  Upon stepping up to the bar it doesn't take long for a few daring, if sometimes drunk, gents to step up and offer to buy you a drink.  With a smile and a few winks you are able to overhear a few rumors about the recent murder that seem interesting:
"It was a lady that done it I swear!  I got a cousin who seen 'er runnin' away from the dead gal with blood all runnin' up and down 'er arms!"
"I've been hearing talk of a gang of thugs moving into the area and extorting money from all the folks who come into their territory after dark.  You won't see me wandering around down there when the sun goes down, no sir!"
Nothing else useful is said, and you begin to feel the effects of the alcohol relaxing your muscles as time passes.

Gram, Salzorin & Pyrex:

The dice game Quilan is in starts to speed up and he gets the hang of things.  Games begin to fly by...

[OOC: to save time here are the highest rolls of the next 10 games: 8, 6, 9, 10, 7, 8, 4, 11, 9, 8.  You can stop at any time if you wish or try Sleight of Hand, just use the diceroller.]

Some of the bar patrons are paying more attention to Orum now and laughing...thinking he is terribly drunk at this point.  The bartender wearily shakes his head and begins wiping down some of the tables.

Anton spends some time drinking and listening to the banter between Quilan and the dice rolling men.  He soon has a hunch that the man sitting directly across from Quilan is possibly one of his quarry...
He isn't very tall and is very slender and lanky.  Several days stubble has grown on his face, but his hair is rather short and black colored...which contrasts his brown eyes.  Hooked over the back of his chair is a wooden shield with a longbow and some arrows hanging next to it.  He is clad in a shirt of chain with a sword on his belt and several daggers strapped onto himself in various places.

[OOC: Orum and Quilan are quick to notice that Anton is paying closer attention to the dice game than he seems to be.  Eventually they see that he is glancing frequently at the man sitting across from Quilan, but they can interpret this however they want to.]


----------



## Salzorin (Jul 30, 2004)

*Quilan -- Rogue*

As Quilan rakes in the pot once again, a winner, [[My rolls can be found here... I got 5 wins, 4 losses and a tie.]] he looks up at the men and jovially says, "It's not really fair for me to be taking all ye' money when I don't even know your fella's names yet." He signals at the bartender to bring over another round. "I suppose I'll foot the bill on this round too, but you all need to tell me a little bit about yourselves... otherwise I'll end the evening a poor man regardless of how well I throw the dice."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 30, 2004)

*Alyson and Kalri - Anatomist and Apprentice*

Alsyon, seeing that Kalri is safe, asks, "I went back to the site that the thugs were and noticed you all had left.  I take it everything went well?  Did the guards take the thugs in to custody?  How did Natalie fare?"

Hearing the response, Alyson begins her readying for the nights sleep.  Today sure has been a long one.  Only the gods know what tomorrow will hold.

"I am sorry you got injured, let me make sure that is cared for."  Checking the work that Kalri has done, Alyson smiles.  "Well, looks like you have been studying quite a bit.  That should heal nicely."

She then makes her way to her bed, to a nice long night of sleep.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 31, 2004)

*Natalie Bayne -- Wizard/Rogue*

Natalia will act a bit scared at the talk of the extortionists, asking what areas they’re doing this in, so she knows where to avoid.

She’s very grateful when the buzz of the alcohol kicks in.  She relaxes, and trades a few bawdy jokes with people, although if anyone gets excessively feely, she’ll lean in close to him and give him a dead stare, whispering “Any man who touches me will lose a body part…”, she looks down below the man’s waist and adds “or two.” [Intimidate +15]

After an hour or so, after drinking a bit too much a bit too fast, she’ll head out, trying to discourage anyone from ‘escorting her home’.  She’ll empathically call to Perspie, her owl familiar, something she typically does when coming home a little light-headed as she is now, just so he can watch over her.  Sometimes he’s around, sometimes he’s not.   Then she’ll head home, to get some much needed sleep.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Jul 31, 2004)

*Orum - Fighter*

Even Orum can't deny that he's beginning to feel a bit stupid; after all, it's not the biggest area that he's patrolling about in.  It's certainly not like he's accomplishing much.

Sighing quietly, he finally picks a seat and slumps down into it.  Within moments his sipping has shifted to outright chugging.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Jul 31, 2004)

Alyson:

You crawl into bed and are asleep almost before you hit the pillow.

Natalie:

Nobody knows exactly where this gang has taken up residence because they've only heard about it from a friend of a friend (typical).  The man telling you this thinks they are living somewhere south of here right along the border of the poor district and the less poor residential area.

After your whispered threat to an overly friendly bar patron nobody bothers you for the rest of the evening and you are able to leave the tavern on your own.  Feeling the alcohol tingle in your head you are glad to finally make it back home and into bed.

Gram, Salzorin & Pyrex

A few of the men look a little grumpy at Quilan's luck so far in the game, but one of the more drunk ones says with a slur, "My name is Ishmael!"  He rubs his blurry eyes for a moment and then starts to name off the rest of his gambling partners, "And that there is Eindrininini, GunBEEjorn, Jaffar, and Omar.."  His pronuciations of the names sounds rather...*odd* but the rest of the men just shake their heads and laugh a little at his drunkeness.

Orum begins to relax a bit as he takes down the contents of his ale faster than before, he is even able to mildly enjoy the music of the lute player.  From what you can hear over at Quilan's table it appears that he is winning more than he is losing, but one of his drunken competitors doesn't seem to mind as he introduces everyone around the table and continues to drink the ale that Quilan is buying.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 2, 2004)

*Anton, Urban Ranger*

Heading back to the bar to pick up another mug of ale, Anton takes a good look at "Omar".  On the way back to his table, Anton signals Orum to follow when Anton leaves.

Anton sits back at his table and waits for Omar to leave.  When he does, he'll follow.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Aug 3, 2004)

The dice game continues for a while longer as the men continue to take turns tossing the bones.  The next ten games result in scores of: 10, 11, 8, 7, 9, 9, 10, 8, 6, 12.

[OOC: Salzorin go ahead and do your rolls against these games again and tell me how many you win.  You can drop at any time but can't rejoin again until the next set of rolls.]

Tossing back his head to empty the contents of his mug Omar sets the cup done and belches contentedly.  He stands up from the table and thanks Quilan for the drinks and the other men for the games of dice, but that he must be going for the evening.
He straps his shield onto his back and shoulders his longbow before heading out the door into the night.

[OOC: I'll end the post here at this point to give Gram and Pyrex a chance to decide how they will react to his leaving.  Gram you can either roleplay out attempting to understand Pyrex's previous hand signals, or roll a d20 and add your Int bonus to it and I will determine what you are able to understand.  You are getting a little drunk at this point also, but not so bad that it affects any Int checks yet since you are a rather strong fellow.]


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 3, 2004)

*Anton, Urban Ranger*

Once Omar has collected his things and is headed for the door Anton stands up to follow.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 3, 2004)

OOC: Got a 16 on my Int check.  I'll assume that's enough to understand what Anton is implying.

After a few moments of blinking, Orum nods his head slowly in response to Anton's gestures.  Seemed clear enough.

Once Anton stands up, Orum drains the last of his current mug (which has been refilled more than a few times as he sat about waiting), plops some copper on the table and heads on outside, resuming his glaive-thumping walk.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 3, 2004)

ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Alyson is sleeping.


----------



## Salzorin (Aug 4, 2004)

*Quilan -- Rogue*

Quilan finishes up his next 10 games and then waves goodbye to Omar as he leaves the table. Spotting Anton and Orum heading for the door, Quilan quickly scoops his winnings into his pouch and stands from the table. He drops 5 gold onto the table, saying "Well it looks like my escort has decided that it's time to go... I wouldn't want to get caught walking the streets without him. Thank you for the game gents, the next couple rounds are on me. Hopefully I can give you all a chance to make back your money some other time." He gives a little bow to the men at the table and then heads toward the door after Orum, following him out.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Aug 4, 2004)

Gram, Salzorin & Pyrex

The three investigators all make for the exit of the tavern in an effort to begin tailing this Omar fellow.  Unfortunately since Orum is clad in his suit of Full Plate armor he makes quite a bit of noise in the otherwise quiet evening...which in turn causes Omar to look back at the three of you and scowl momentarily.  He walks off into the night at a rather brisk pace.
Due to the noise generated by Orum you are forced to hang back a block or two behind Omar while following him or else risk alerting him to your presence again.  Anton is skilled in tracking people within the city however and is able to follow his trail easily, but you often lose sight of Omar up ahead in the gloom of the night so you don't know what he is doing at all times.

After about a half to three-quarters of an hour has passed in walking Anton notes that Omar's trail leads up to a large building.  Vaguely remembering what it is Anton is able to inform the party that he believes this is a large butchery establishment that kills and dresses various animals to yield fresh beef, pork and chicken every day.

The building looks to entirely dark and there are no signs of movement from inside of it.  There is a large set of double doors on the front of the building along with several windows on the walls.

[OOC: Salzorin is up 30 gold from the gambling, so after dropping 5 gold on the table he has yielded himself 25 gold.]


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 4, 2004)

*Anton, Urban Ranger*

"Orum, stay here and keep an eye out for Onar.  I don't expect him to be leaving yet but if he does tell him he's wanted for questioning and arrest him.

Quilan, we need to figure out what's going on.  Onar leading us to a butchery stretches the bounds of coincidence just a little too much for my liking.  You loop around to the left and I'll head around to the right.  Don't head in, just look for signs of activity from the outside.  If we decide we need to head in tonight we'll send for the others first."

If Quilan and Orum agree Anton will start looping around the right side of the building.


----------



## Salzorin (Aug 5, 2004)

Quilan, nodding to Anton, heads to the left side of the building. As he's looking for good window vantage points to take a look inside, he's also looking for good entry points from either the roof or a high window.

_I hope he puts up a fight. I haven't done anything interesting in quite some time._

Preparing for the worst, Quilan pulls a dart from his quiver and conceals it in his grip just in case someone were to try and get the drop on him.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Aug 5, 2004)

Gram, Pyrex & Salzorin:

Anton creeps along the right side butchery peering into each window he passes but sees nothing within.  Once he reaches the back of the building he notices a much larger door on the back similar to what one would find on a barn.  He assumes this is where the cattle and other animals are herded inside judging by the old dung and hoof prints on the ground here.

Quilan glances at each window he goes by without any signs of movement from within.  When he gets to the very last window on this side of the building he finally catches a glimpse of Omar from within.  He appears to be wrestling with a very heavy object, trying to lift it off the ground.  This rooms looks to be the actual place where the animals are killed judging by the large bloodstained wooden table, various knives and cutting instruments, and many large metal hooks on the walls.
Eventually he is able to lift and drag what looks to be a large grate made of metal and stone.  He gets down on his hands and knees, grabs a sack he had laying next to himself, and lowers his upper body into the now open hole in the ground for a minute or so.  When he comes back up again the sack is gone.
Omar spends a little time heaving the heavy grate back onto the hole and then stands and dusts himself off briefly.  He gathers up his equipment once again and heads for the front door.

Orum takes up a post across the street from the butchery and tries to stay out of site near another building.  Some time passes while Anton and Quilan go to investigate and eventually Orum sees Omar open the front door to the building and walk outside.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 5, 2004)

Orum doesn't miss a beat.  With a cry of, "Halt!" and an assumption that, like all criminals, Omar will begin to flee, Orum rushes forward.  Admitidly, it's not the best plan, but this was the way things usually seemed to break down.

And hey, there was always the remote chance the suspect really would halt, right?  Right?


----------



## Cerebus13 (Aug 6, 2004)

Salzorin, Pyrex & Gram

Omar stops in his tracks with a startled look on his face.  That look quickly turns  into a snarl as he turns on his heel and runs back into the building.

Quilan and Anton hear a shout coming from the front of the building but can't make out what it is.

[OOC: Tripod is being crap and won't let me access the file tools so I have to upload the map directly onto here.  Please download the map once and save it locally so you save enworld's bandwidth.

Just so ya know Orum is over by J & K, 1 on the map which is the main entrance.  Quilan is near A, 23; and Anton near M, 27...on the outside of the building of course.
Omar is no where to be seen in the immediate entryway so you'll have to tell me where you want to explore.

I won't be near a computer again this evening...will be able to post again Saturday morning sometime.]


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 6, 2004)

*Anton, Urban Ranger*

Anton moves to I-28 while drawing his crossbow. 

If it looks like it's been left open, he'll open the door.

Otherwise, he shouts: "Quilan!  Come around back, I need you to get this door open." and uses his standard action to load his crossbow.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 7, 2004)

Orum slows his pace as he enters the building, gripping his glaive with hands that twist and shift about.  Truth be told, he hadn't really expected Omar to dart back this way; it either meant he had an ace in the hole inside or he expected to make a break out through a side passage.

Either way, Orum would have to prepare for the worst.

"Show yourself, Omar!" he bellows as he spins and looks into the room to his right.  "I merely wish to ask you a few questions.  If you do something foolish like run or even attempt to *attack* me, I will be forced to use extreme force!"

*Double MA:* Forward twenty feet, then move twenty feet to the right and check out the room over there.


----------



## Salzorin (Aug 7, 2004)

[[ooc: sorry about not getting this posted when he originally walked out of the building]]

After witnessing Omar with the grate and leaving the building, Quilan immediately goes to work at the window, trying to get in with as little noise as possible. He tries to get his eyes adjusted to the dark and attempts to take a look about the room and about the warehouse.

((If he can get the window open, he'll move to F21, closing the window most of the way as he enters, so it's not visibly open from a distance, and then looking about the room as he goes))


----------



## Cerebus13 (Aug 7, 2004)

Pyrex:

You look at the barn door quickly and notice that there is a large chain and padlock on the outside locking it up tightly.  Frustrated you yell out for Quilan to come and help you, but you get no response from him.  You load your crossbow as you do this.

Gram:

Leaving the doors to the building open so that some torchlight floods into the building you glance into the side room quickly.  Devoid of life this room looks to store tools, shovels and other odds and ends used around the butchery.
After yelling out to Omar you hear what sounds like a growling noise coming from somewhere north of you...but you can't place it exactly.

Salzorin:

You easily jimmy the small lock and lower yourself into the room, shutting the window behind yourself.  The putrid odor of blood and flesh assaults your nostrils and you are forced to cover your mouth to keep from vomiting.
The table in the room is covered in dried blood and has various cutting implements laid out on it.  Along the walls to the east and west are large hanging hooks that you assume are used to hold up sides of beef and other meat to let the blood drip down and drain into the hole covered by the grate in the floor.  The floor of the room slopes slightly so that any liquid runoff would go directly to the grate.
You hear a muffled yell from outside at some point that you can't really make out, and you think you hear Orum yelling from somewhere in the building as well...but he sounds like he is on the far west side away from you.

[OOC: Forgot to mention that each of the squares represents 5 feet.]


----------



## Salzorin (Aug 8, 2004)

Quilan sticks close to the walls and tries to remain invisible and as quiet as a mouse. He edges towards the corner of the room (F22/23) and peaks into the building, trying to ascertain the location of anyone still within the building.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 9, 2004)

*Anton, Urban Ranger*

Unsure what's happend to Quilan, Anton races around the corner (double-move) to A24 where he notices (Spot = 22) the open window.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 9, 2004)

Orum continues to prowl about, ignoring the random other sounds he hears.  He can deal with the unknown when that time comes.

*Double MA:* Head to the I8 area, looking at the Q8 and H1 sections as I do so.  Obviously, Orum will stop and investigate closer in the Q8 area if he sees something suspicious rather than continuing onward.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Aug 11, 2004)

Salzorin:

You can't see very far in the dim light but you notice a large barn door over on the wall across from the opening into the room you are standing in.  There are also a line of wooden paddocks directly south of you that look to be used to hold various farm animals during working hours...but you don't see any people anywhere.

Pyrex:

You notice the window here is slightly ajar, just wide enough to be able to slide your fingers under and open if you wanted to.  You find this rather odd because all of the other windows you passed while exploring were shut tight.

Gram:

The small hallway [at Q8] has some shelving setup and a small table.  Various preserved foods look to be stored here and some crumbs and bits of other fruit make you think that the workers use this place to store lunches and things.
Moving north a bit [to H1] you see a desk and a few tables covered in some paper work, books and ledgers.  A quick glance at a sheet of paper shows a bunch of numbers pertaining to various payments and other monetary transactions, but nothing else of interest.  
You hear some sounds of clicking on the floor from time to time to the north of you, but it isn't a constant enough noise for you to pass it off as a mundane noise.

[OOC: Sorry about the late posting, been a busy last few days.  Things should be picking up here pretty quickly so the girl PCs will be able to get back into the action soon enough.]


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 11, 2004)

*Anton, Urban Ranger*

Looking up at the open window, Anton mutters to himself "So much for going for backup before heading in."

Anton climbs in through the window then moves to F26, taking cover against the wall as he looks into the main area.


----------



## Salzorin (Aug 11, 2004)

Quilan remains as quiet as he can [[ooc: sorry about not rolling... can't seem to be able to get to Nadaka's Dice Box from work]] and moves toward the second room (stopping at G16), hoping to get a better vantage point of the building as well as spying inside of the room. He remains on the alert for any sign of movement, not being a fan of anything getting the jump on him.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Aug 12, 2004)

Salzorin:

Easily able to walk quietly on the dirt covered floor you explore the large room that seems like it could house animals during busy hours.  Many different tracks of differing shapes and sizes lead in and around the paddock area to the south of you, but nothing is present inside them currently.  Moving on to the next open room you glance inside quickly to see that it is filled with various types of animal food such as hay, straw, oats, grain and many other things.

After you stop walking you swear you can hear some occasional snuffling noises along with some soft clicking at random intervals coming from the west of you.

Pyrex:

The floor in this room is plain stone and it is covered in old dried bloodstains so you can't identify any tracks in the dim light filtering in through the window.  You run up to the wall and glance into the larger room to the south but see nothing.


----------



## Salzorin (Aug 12, 2004)

*Quilan -- Rogue*

Quilan moves West, stopping at the corner briefly (G11) to confirm his position before beginning to head north along the wall to approach the room there. (Double MA to E11) (Hide: 22; Move Silently: 30)


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 12, 2004)

*Anton, Urban Ranger*

Trying to find Orum & Quilan Anton stays agains the wall and quietly (MS 21) double-moves to G16


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 12, 2004)

Orum continues his search, scarcely paying attention to what he's seen so far.  If it isn't Omar, it doesn't matter.  Yet.

*Double MA:* Head for B7.  Search about in the room there.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Aug 13, 2004)

Gram:

Making your way north you round the corner to look inside the room you suspect is housing the noises you have been hearing.  Your suspicions are confirmed as you run into a man crouched in the corner of the room behind what looks like two very large wolfish dogs pacing in the middle of the room.  The man drops into a crouch and knocks an arrow to his longbow and the two animals turn and begin to growl.

Salzorin:

As you stop at the corner of the room for a moment to catch your breath you see Orum hustle by to the north towards another doorway.  Following silently you see him approach the opening and immediately hear a low growling noise coming from within.  Orum stands up straight and looks ready to defend himself.

Pyrex:

Hustling forward and keeping an eye out for the rest of your group you are finally able to catch a glimpse of Quilan darting around a corner to the north directly off to the west from you.

[OOC: Nobody is surprised, so initiatives and locations for them are:
Man - 6, at (E,2)
Dog #1 - 11, at (C,3)
Dog #2 - 10, at (D,4)
Go ahead and roll initiative and declare your actions, but please remember to base them off your last posted location.]


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 13, 2004)

*Orum, Fighter(6)*

OOC: This man doesn't look like Omar, right?

*Initiative:* 6

Ugh.  I wish I had rolled high; it would have made posting this a lot easier.  Regardless of what happens, since I have a reach weapon, betting odds are I'll get an AoO at some point:  Attack: 17, Damage: 10.

If they do not attack before Orum's turn:

Orum eyed the three in front of him warily.  Their presence in this building combined with the evidence against Omar didn't bode well for their intent.  Neither did the fact that the man had just drawn an arrow.  Nonetheless...

"Hold!" Orum barks, grinding his feet about into the floor and lowering the point of his weapon warningly into the room.  "I mean you no harm; I merely wish to find Omar and ask him some questions.  I have no desire for blood to be spilled here, but know that I _am_ prepared to defend myself if you attack."

*Diplomacy/Intimidation (not sure which is more appropriate; I have the same bonus either way):* 5.  Friggin' A.

*Delay Action, Full Attack (if things turn ugly, which means they'll probably get right next to me, so I'll take a five-foot step back and then do the full-attack.  If they don't for some reason, have Orum move toward the closest target and attack with only the first roll):* Attack 1: 25.  Damage 1: 14.  Attack 2: 18.  Damage 2: 14.

If they DO attack before Orum's turn, I better wait and actually see the results of the attacks before posting.  After all, if these ARE wolves, I could very well end up on my ass because of the trip ability.  Plus I've got one HELL of a headache from typing up the possibilities as is.


----------



## Salzorin (Aug 13, 2004)

*Initiative:* 16

Quilan moves north further along the wall(A10) until he can see clearly into the room. Assessing the situation quickly, he takes action. If Orum is being attacked, he'll toss a dart into a wolf in an attempt to take it down, otherwise he will not act and wait in the shadows ready to act if they end up with a fight on their hands. (Attack: 12 [damnit...here's to hoping that I went first and actually didn't attack this round and waste my sneak attack because nobody was attacking Orum yet], Damage:12)

Otherwise, seeing that Orum isn't in an immediate threat, he gives him a chance to continue negotiations and stays close to the wall and low to the ground so that he doesn't give away his presence.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 13, 2004)

*Anton, Urban Ranger*

*Initiative*: 12

Hearing Orum call for his surrender, Anton moves to B9 and readies to shoot Onar if he does anything other than surrender. (Atk: 17, 13pts Subdual damage)


----------



## Cerebus13 (Aug 16, 2004)

-- Round 1 --

Quilan and Anton move into position in the shadows behind Orum.
Both of the large dog animals run over to Orum and try to bite him but his armor easily deflects their teeth.
The man in the corner of the room is indeed Omar which is evidenced by his use of a longbow to shoot at Orum, but both of his shots miss.
Orum steps back from the dogs slightly and does a mighty sequence of two swings to cleave one of the dogs in half with his glaive.  The dog, immediately upon being killed, crumbles to dust.

[OOC:
Quilan move from E11 to A10 (Salzorin stated that he wouldn't attack if Orum wasn't being hit, so he just stands still this round)
Anton double move from G16 to B9 (Unless you want to move a shorter distance and ready an action, but you won't be able to see into the doorway then)
Dog #1 move C3 to B6, provokes AoO from Orum who hits with atk:17 dmg:10, standard attack Orum atk:4 misses
Dog #2 move D4 to C6, standard attack Orum atk:11 misses
Omar full attack Orum atk:6 misses, atk:9 misses
Orum 5' step B7 to B8, full attack on Dog #1 atk:25 hits dmg:14 atk:18 hits dmg:14 (dog drops)

My rolls are here, please put a link to what username you are using on the dicebox so I can see all of your rolls.
Initiative order: Quilan, Anton, Dog #1, Dog #2, Omar, Orum
Locations: Quilan:A10, Anton:B9, Dog #1:B6, Dog #2:C6, Omar:E2, Orum:B8

Let me know if I botched anything when assuming some of your actions and I can change the round accordingly.]


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 16, 2004)

OOC: Weird.  I could have sworn I posted a move from G16 to G12 before combat started.  Guess I must've hallucinated typing it or something.  

Anyway, Double Move to B9 on round 1 is fine.

Round 2:
Anton steps around to C7 and takes a shot at Omar. (Atk: 17, 13pts Subdual damage)


----------



## Salzorin (Aug 19, 2004)

Quilan lets a dart fly at the dog still standing in an attempt to take him out. Having a hard time finding a good angle to let the dart fly, he gives a toss of the dart with the best shot he can find at the time (RollsAtk: 14, Dmg: 14).

"Omar, you're just wasting your time fighting. Would you rather answer our questions or end up in a body bag?"


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 20, 2004)

*Orum, Fighter*

*Init:* 6.
*AC:* 20.
*Position:* B8.
Dice Rolls 

*Attack of Opportunity (Just in Case):* To Hit = 25, Damage = 9.

Orum twists his face up into a scowl.  This wasn't proper battle for anyone, nonetheless a city guard.
What choice did he really have though?  He couldn't help but imagine that Omar was going to be quite willing to let his animals die, even if it served little real purpose.

Grimacing, Orum draws his glaive up high for some more swings at the dogs.  Best to simply try to get this over with.

*Full Attack on Any Dog; Take a 5' Step to Avoid AoO if Needed:* Attack 1 = 16, Damage 1 = 13.  Attack 2 = 21, Damage = 15.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Aug 20, 2004)

- Round 2 -

Quilan expertly tosses a dart from the shadows and is able to catch one of the dogs unawares as he pierces it's side.
Anton moves in closer to get a better shot at Omar and is able to connect with it.
The remaining dog moves away from Orum and bites at Anton, tripping him to the ground as it gets a hold on his leg.
Omar moves up behind the dog and takes a shot from his bow at Orum, but it merely bounces off his armor.
Orum steps forward and takes a swing at the remaining dog.  His attack cleaves it's head off.

[OOC:
Quilan:
Quilan (Dart) hits (3+12) for 14 HP (3 P + 11 Sneak Attack) of damage 
Dog #2 has received 14 hp of P, Sneak Attack damage.
-----------------------------------
Anton:
Anton move action from B9 to A6 (Still takes you within 30' and you avoid provoking AoOs from Dog #2 here).
Anton (Crossbow, light +1 (Merciful), #1) hits (10+8) for 13 HP (10 P, magic + 3 Subdual) of nonlethal damage 
Omar has received 13 hp of nonlethal P, magic, Subdual damage.
-----------------------------------
Dog #2:
5' step from C6 to B5.  
(Bite) hits (13+7) AC 20 for 6 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Anton has received 6 hp of S/P/B,  damage.
Dog makes free trip attack, his Str check is: 21.
Anton defends a trip: 12 (Roll 10, +2 Str).
Anton goes prone.
-----------------------------------
Omar:
Move action from E2 to B4.
(Longbow, #1) Natural 1 (1+11) (AC 12) for 5 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Orum is not hit (AC 20).
-----------------------------------
Orum:
5' step from B8 to B7.
(Glaive +1, #1) hits (5+11) AC 16 for 13 HP of damage 
Dog #2 has received 13 hp of S, magic,  damage.
Dog #2 has died.
================= Round 2 ==============

I'm using DM Genie now so you'll just have to take my word on what the roll results are, and if any of you would rather stop rolling I can easily automate it with this program now.  I took a quick screenshot of the map for this round, go to my tripod.uk webpage to look at it here.

As always if I made any mistakes in where your PC moved please let me know and I will adjust the round accordingly.]


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 20, 2004)

OOC:  I'm fine with you making all the rolls, but I'm not sure you got all the modifiers included in the damage roll.  Within 30' I should be doing d8+d6+6 (assuming he's human)  If I'm understanding the notation from the DMGenie correctly my Favored Enemy damage wasn't included.  

Anton stands & reloads his crossbow.  "Your move Omar.  We can do this the easy way or the hard way"


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 21, 2004)

Orum flips his glaive about as Anton speaks, aiming the butt end at Omar.  It's all fine and well if this ends here and now, with no more battle.  He simply doesn't think that's very likely.


----------



## Salzorin (Aug 22, 2004)

[[OOC: Go ahead and automate all of my attack and damage rolls Cerebus]]

Quilan delays taking action to see if Omar will continue to fight or not (delayed action, response to him attacking anyone). "One wrong move and you end up with some metal in your leg." Quilan holds the dart up so that it's nice and visible to Omar.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Aug 22, 2004)

Quilan prepares himself to attack Omar if he continues to resist.
Anton stands up and reloads his crossbow.
Omar begins to attack and Quilan interrupts him quickly by hitting him in the leg with a dart.  Growling Omar turns and fires twice at Quilan...only hitting him once.  He steps backwards after this to give himself some space.
Orum twirls his glaive and stands firm.

[OOC:
================= Round 3 ==============
Quilan:  
Quilan starts readying.
-----------------------------------
Anton: Prone, Favored Enemy +4
Move action stands up.  Move action reload crossbow.
-----------------------------------
Omar:
Quilan stops readying. New init: 6 (just before Omar)  
Quilan (Dart) hits (9+10) AC 19 for 3 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Omar has received 3 hp of P,  damage.
-----------------------------------
Omar: 
Omar (Longbow, #1) hits (13+11) AC 24 for 6 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Quilan has received 6 hp of P,  damage.
Omar (Longbow, #2) hits (2+6) AC 8 for 2 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Quilan is not hit (AC 21).
5' step from B4 to B3.
-----------------------------------
Orum:
Does nothing.

Gram would you like to do something different at all?  I will edit the post if you would like me to.  Any other problems lemme know too.]


----------



## Salzorin (Aug 22, 2004)

Quilan, furious to see an arrow gracing his fair skin, decides to make the man suffer a little more. He begins to toss the dart around from hand to hand, placing it back in his palm so that Omar won't see it coming. ((Feinting this round for the sneak attack next round))


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 23, 2004)

*Anton, Urban Ranger*

Anton fires his crossbow at Omar then reloads.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 24, 2004)

If it ain't one thing, it's another.  Yeah, I would have preferred to attack last round, taking a five-foot step forward first.  Goin' for nonlethal damage though, which means I get a -4 penalty to attack.  Here are the rolls: To Hit: 22, Damage: 16, To Hit: 10, Damage: Who cares?

Orum continued to lash about with his weapon reversed, grunting at the effort; it wasn't like a glaive was exactly designed to take criminals in alive.  Nonetheless, there were questions to be answered here.  Ones that would be mighty hard to get answers to if Omar ended up disembowled.

Second round of attacks.  To Hit: Natural 20, 26 for confirmation.  I'll assume that's a crit.  Damage: 40.  I seriously doubt he's gonna be conscious after that, but if he is...To Hit: 10.  Pffft.
Anyway.  Rolls are here.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Aug 24, 2004)

Orum jogs forward a few steps and slaps Omar with the flat of his glaive.

- Round 4 -

Anton fires at Omar hitting him solidly, then reloads.
Quilan tries to feint Omar but fails.
Omar fires twice at Anton but only one shot hits.
Orum takes another step forward and cracks Omar soundly on the head with his glaive, knocking him out instantly.

A quick search of his person turns up: 75 gp, Longsword, Chain shirt, Heavy wooden shield, 3 Daggers, 15 Arrows, Longbow, and 3 potions.

[OOC:
Orum: Move action from B7 to C5.
Orum (Glaive +1, #1) hits (15+7) AC 22 for 16 HP of nonlethal damage 
Omar has received 16 hp of nonlethal S, magic,  damage.
================= Round 4 ==============
-----------------------------------
Anton: Favored Enemy +4 
Anton (Crossbow, light +1 (Merciful), #1) hits (14+8) AC 22 for 15 HP (13 P, magic + 2 Subdual) of nonlethal damage 
Auto-attack: Omar has received 15 hp of nonlethal P, magic, Subdual damage.
Move action reload.
-----------------------------------
Quilan: Quilan uses skill Bluff. Rolls 15+6 =  21 
Omar uses skill Sense Motive. Rolls 15+4 =  19
Omar adds BAB of +7, result = 26...feint fails.
-----------------------------------
Omar: 
Omar (Longbow, #1) hits (18+11) AC 29 for 5 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Anton has received 5 hp of P,  damage.
Omar (Longbow, #2) Natural 1 (1+6) (AC 7) for 2 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Anton is not hit (AC 14).
5' step from C3 to B2.
-----------------------------------
Orum: 5' step from C5 to C4
Orum (Glaive +1, #1) Natural 20 (20+7) (AC 27) for 20 HP of nonlethal damage 
 ----> Critical threat to AC 26 , total damage 40 HP
Omar has received 40 hp of nonlethal S, magic,  damage (automatic hit) (critical hit).
Omar falls to the ground.]


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 24, 2004)

*Anton, Urban Ranger*

Once Omar drops, Anton checks (Heal +5) Omar & Quilan.

"You two all right?"


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 25, 2004)

Orum slings the pole of his weapon over his shoulder, shrugging as he does so.
"I'm fine.  A mere criminal's arrows are no match for the armor of a city guard.  Even if the criminal has the aid of trained animals."

Kneeling down, Orum works Omar's body up and onto his other shoulder.  "Hope you two got some evidence on this guy.  If not, we better damn well find some here.  Ain't good to be knocking citizens senseless without a reason."


----------



## Cerebus13 (Aug 25, 2004)

Anton checks Quilan out quickly and find he's a little worse for wear but not too bad.  Anton himself feels a little bit banged up from the arrows that Omar clipped him with...but he'll live.

After brushing himself off Quilan says, "I'm fine don't worry about me, a few arrows aren't going to kill me off quite yet.  We should concentrate more on what we're going to do with this guy."

[OOC:
Salzorin is in the process of moving right now so I'm just going to NPC him with some simple actions and such.  He'll just follow along and make comments here and there but the other PCs will have to lead.]


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 25, 2004)

Anton pauses to think for a moment,  "He'll be out for at least a couple of hours, that last whack you gave him knocked him silly.  Orum, how about you haul him off and dump him in a cell to sleep it off while Quilan and I start searching the building.  Swing by and bring everyone else on your way back."


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 26, 2004)

Orum nods, though he frowns at the lack of response to his question.  That in itself was answer enough.
They'd probably find something anyway.  I mean, it was almost certain.  Omar ran, resisted arrest, had two trained attack dogs, was seen lurking about a suspicious building...
They'd find something.  Right?

Not feeling reassured in the slightest, Orum heads off toward the jail, staggering a bit beneath the weight of Omar.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 26, 2004)

OOC:  Orum asked a question?  He may have made a leading statement or two, but I don't see any questions.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Aug 26, 2004)

Pyrex:

Quilan passes the time until Orum gets back by exploring the rest of the building.  Discovering nothing else of interest on the main floor he shows Anton the large grate that he had watched Omar move aside and toss a bag down into.

~~~~

The rest:

Orum struggles to move quickly with the weight of Omar on his shoulders as he moves towards the city jail.  Finally arriving there he shows the guards out front his papers and tells them to take the unconscious man into custody for now pending further questioning.

Trotting off into the night Orum tries to remember exactly where the other members of the party live.  He knows they are all close to their new offices and he has a vague idea of where each of them is.
After a few mistaken wake up calls he is finally able to find Alyson and Kalri's home, and Natalie's apartment.  All of them look rather tired and blurry eyed but they quickly gather their things and follow you out the door.

~~~~

Pyrex:

A couple of hours have passed and you finally hear the rest of the party arriving by the sounds of their voices speaking in quiet tones.

[OOC: Pyrex/Gram, do you want to keep the equipment that was found on Omar or should Orum have dropped it off at the jail?]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 26, 2004)

Cerebus13 said:
			
		

> After a few mistaken wake up calls he is finally able to find Alyson and Kalri's home, and Natalie's apartment. All of them look rather tired and blurry eyed but they quickly gather their things and follow you out the door.



Alyson wakes the the sound of someone at the door.  Glancing around and seeing that it is still dark, she cautiously wakes Kalri and heads to open the door.  Seeing that Orum is standing there, looking a bit unsure, she listens to him explain what has happened and gathers her belongings to head out.  "Kalri, you can stay here if you want or go with us, it doesn't really matter, as I am sure I will be back soon."

Alyson then dresses quickly and heads out.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 26, 2004)

Anton stands looking over the grate while Quilan tells him what he saw through the window.

He motions to the grate; "Give me a hand opening this up, I want to know what he was doing."


----------



## Telsar (Aug 28, 2004)

*Natalie Bayne -- Wizard/Rogue*

It takes Natalie several minutes to get out of bed, still woozy from the excessive ale.  When she sees Orum through hazy eyes, she shakes her head, trying to rattle herself back to coherance.  "I'll need just a minute to get ready," then she goes to her bedroom, leaving the door open, and changes out of her bed clothes into something more professional, calling to Orum to explain to her what's going on through the open door.  After explanations, she emerges with trenchcoat, weapon, and her hair tied back up, but still with eyes a bit bloodshot and just a bit of unsteadiness in her walk.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 29, 2004)

"Grabbed somebody who may be a murderer," Orum explains, rolling an arm about as he tries to work out the kinks.  "The others want the group rounded up so we can root through his things."

Well, while Orum waited patiently enough, he's a bit light on the explanation part.  'Course, it isn't like there's all that much to explain anyway.  Well.  From his point of view.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Aug 29, 2004)

Kalri rubs her arm and says that she will stay behind as she might just get in the way if a fight breaks out again.

~~~~

Orum, Natalie and Alyson arrive to the butchery and walk quietly through the building looking for Quilan and Anton.  After a minute or two of searching they find the two of them looking down into a hole in the ground in one of the rooms.  Laying next to them is a large heavy grate that used to cover the hole.

Anton takes Quilan's bullseye lantern and shines it down the hole looking for anything in the dark.  Both of the adventurers have to cover their mouths and noses with a cloth to block out the horrible stench wafting up from below.

[OOC: Check the linked map here for what they can see.]

Underneath is a large tunnel with walls of brick and mortar.  Running down the middle of it is a stream of liquid whose contents you would rather not think about.  On either side of the stream is about 10 feet of a sloping surface that you could walk on slowly.  Directly below the hole this surface is stained a dull red from materials dropped down into it.
North of you the stream only runs about 10 or 20 feet before it reaches a wall that encloses most of it in...it doesn't look like you could go far that way unless you completely submerged in the liquid.  To the south the tunnel stretches beyond the bright illumination of the lantern and into the more shadowy light it casts.  On the west side of the tunnel there is a small corridor that leads off into the dark.

[OOC: Pyrex and Salzorin are gone so I'll be making some basic decisions for them, but the rest of you folks will have to lead :>]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 30, 2004)

*Alyson - Anatomist*

"What's in the hole?" Alyson asks, wondering why she was woken up to come looking into the grate covered hole...


----------



## Telsar (Aug 30, 2004)

*Natalie Bayne -- Wizard/Rogue*

Looking down into the hole, seeing the sickening stream [OOC is it a moving stream, or stationary?], she feels the last ale she drank trying to come back up.  Swallowing hard, she says "I'm as hazy as Alyson.  You expect our murderer is using this place, or just want to see what this Omar fellow was doing down here?  And a sloped, slick surface... I think I should have skipped a few drinks tonight.  Hmmmm..."  Ignoring the vertigo and sticking her head all the way down in the hole, she sees the corridor to the west.  "Yes, it does seem to lead somewhere.  But our access here leads to the wrong side of that mess... how are we going to cross ten feet of that gunk to get to the corridor?"  She adds, with a wry smile, "And if it's just wading... I'd like to point out how important I thought a bathing area in our office was going to be."


----------



## Cerebus13 (Aug 31, 2004)

Anton describes what he saw below to everyone.  He ponders for a bit before suggesting: "If anyone has a quarter staff we could attempt to leap over the stream with it and keep ourselves from getting wet.  Otherwise I'm sure there may be a suitable piece of wood or tool around here that would work."

[OOC: Check the link above for the map again if needed.

Telsar, the stream is moving but not terribly fast so you could easily ford across it without being swept away.

In case you need it...there is 10' pole to be found within the building.]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 31, 2004)

*Alyson - Anatomist*

Alyson quickly grabs her needle, and sticks it onto her clothing.  Suddenly, there is light.  (Continual flame needle)  Once there is enough light, and she spies the red stains beneath them, she listens first, listen+7 and looks around Spot+7, to make sure it is safe to decend into the tunnel below.  If she hears nothing or sees nothing threatening, she will say, "I will go down first.  I want to see about those stains before proceeding."

She will then lower herself into the tunnel. if nobody objects.  (Tumble +7 just in case she slips)  She will do a search/heal check of the stains to see what she can discover.  (If that is an anatomy check, let me know.  Search +8, Heal +16 without kit, Knowledge Anatomy +10)

One scalpel will be drawn, just in case...


----------



## Gramcrackered (Aug 31, 2004)

Orum frowns; he would have much rather gone first.  Nonetheless, he will wait up above for Alyson to finish her examination.
He will, however, be doing it with his polearm pointed down into the hole, ready to thrust or even leap in as needed.


----------



## Telsar (Sep 1, 2004)

*Natalie Bayne -- Wizard/Rogue*

Putting her hand on Orum's shoulder, Natalie says "She's a bit headstrong.  But she might need help, do we really want to wait?"  Natalie asks Anton and Quilan to find some boards long enough to make passing over the sewage below a bit less unpleasant.  Whether Orum goes first, or stays above, Natalie asks for his help descending into the nauseating area below, covers her mouth with a scarf, then begins to look around.


----------



## Salzorin (Sep 1, 2004)

*Quilan -- Rogue*

Quilan looks about for some long planks, but only long enough to appease Natalie's request. He then makes his way down into the tunnel, eager to see what's to come, and significantly less eager to smell what's to come. "In the near future I will be investing in a very nice pair of nose plugs. Or perhaps ten pair, judging by what the job has entailed thus far."

[[OOC: Mostly back now. My schedule's off and on crazy for the next couple weeks, so I might be delayed from time to time, but I should be relatively frequent with posts]]


----------



## Cerebus13 (Sep 2, 2004)

Alyson is the first to lower herself down into the sewer.  Spending a bit of time examining the large stains below the whole she decides based on color, texture and the presence of...chunks...that they are the result of cast off material from the butchery process on animals.  There is no way of telling if any of it is human because there is far too much blood that has been disposed of down here.

Natalie is able to get down the hole with no trouble with a little help from Orum.  Using the light cast from Alyson's needle she is able to find some traces of blood leading away from the stains, as if somebody had stepped in it at some point.  These traces soon fade and disappear however so determining exactly where they lead is impossible.

~~~

Up above Quilan searches through materials that are just laying around and is only able to find a few poles and hand tools with long handles that are 10 feet or longer...no planks of any appreciable length.  He thinks he might be able to strip a few boards from the walls if he had some help, or as a last resort he could strap all of the poles and handles together for a makeshift bridge.


----------



## Telsar (Sep 3, 2004)

*Natalie Bayne -- Wizard/Rogue*

Natalie yells up the hole that if the planks are too much trouble, she'll brave whatever tactics the men want to use to get over the sewage.  Thinking multiple sources of light certainly wouldn't hurt, she casts light on her morningstar, then carefully walks south, down the slanted path, until she is across from the corridor leading west [to AA-08 on the map].  Still feeling a bit nauseous, she peers across the sewage into the corridor, hoping to see where it leads before they cross.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 4, 2004)

Orum sloshes about in the muck, seemingly unconcerned about what is oozing about his feet.  Some water and soap would take care of it later.
No, it is other things thatl worry Orum.  He didn't know what they could possibly find down here that would help them prove Omar was guilty of any sort of a crime, for starters.  And then there was the fact that the sewers weren't exactly a patrolled section.
To be more precise, the word "deathtrap" tended to spring to mind.

Whirling about at every real or imagined sound, Orum waits nervously for the other investigators to finish up.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 4, 2004)

*Alyson - Anatomist*

Seeing as though this little trek in the sewers may lead to conflicts, Alyson turns to the others entering the sewers, "If you need some healing, let me know.  I wouldn't want you falling to whatever is in this place."  She turns to the men, as they seem to be the worst for wear.


OOc - If they need healing, then she will cast some cure light wounds or cure moderate wounds if they need it.

After the others are healed, she will hold out her scalpel in her hand, keeping a free hand ready in case she needs to cast some spells.  She will follow Natalie, to the intersection and peer down the tunnel to see if she can see anything there.


----------



## Salzorin (Sep 6, 2004)

*Quilan - Rogue*

Staying near the party as they proceed through the tunnel, Quilan tries to keep his body close to the walls and decently concealed should anything try to get the drop on them. In actuallity, it wasn't so much an act of being careful in case the worst happens, but more a ritual in an attempt to encourage the worst to happen. Quilan was wise to the fact that trouble tends to come looking for you when you're being overly cautious.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Sep 6, 2004)

[OOC: New map here shows what is at the end of the small passage to the west.

Fangor, you can heal both Quilan and Anton to full using 1 cure light wounds each...but since you only have a single spell of that memorized you will need to spontaneous cast the other one and forfeit another 1st level spell you have memorized.  Please let me know which one.]

Natalie leads the way down the slippery sewer tunnel, keeping close to the wall so she doesn't slip.  Once she arrives at a point directly across from the opening on the other side she shines the light from her morningstar towards it to get a closer look.
It's hard to make out because of how long the tunnel is but it appears to lead up to two doors at the end of it.  They look like typical wooden doors that any building might have and are both shut...but it seems a bit odd to find something like this underground.

Since no one else has volunteered any ideas on how to cross the stream Anton gets impatient and lines himself up for a leap across using one of the poles found above.  After a rather mediocre attempt [OOC: 7 on his jump check] he ends up landing in the stream a few feet before the other side.  Looking embarassed he quickly gets out of the liquid filth and tries to brush himself on the other side as best as he can.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 6, 2004)

*Alyson - Anatomist*

Sensing that two of her new allies are in need of a little assistance, Alyson casts Cure Light Wounds on each of them as they enter the sewer.  Once done, she looks across the ledge, to see how she would get across.  She watches as Anton tries his luck, only to watch as he plummets into the sewage.  Sseeing as though he still managed to get across, she turns to the others, "Well, it's not gonna get any easier.  Hey Anton, catch me if I fall."  Alyson then tries her attempt to jump across.  (Tumble +7 for ???  Jump +3)

OOC - First level spell to get offer for Spontaneous casting is Magical Weapon.


----------



## Telsar (Sep 7, 2004)

Natalie, deciding we've wasted enough time due to her desire to stay clean, takes off her trenchcoat, throws it to the other side of the stream, then attempts to make the jump, with the help of a pole if anyone sent one down. [Default Jump +2]


----------



## Salzorin (Sep 8, 2004)

*Quilan -- Rogue*

Quilan follows the crowd, feeling little need to chirp in with any sort of comedy as he might himself end up face planted in some gunk. [Jump +7]


----------



## Cerebus13 (Sep 9, 2004)

Quilan is going to be the only one to come out of this exploration smelling like a rose, as everyone else comes up short in their attempts to jump the stream.  Vaguely annoyed at the smell you all gather near the hallway and contemplate what to do about those doors.

[OOC: Alyson got a 9, Natalie a 10, and Quilan a mighty 25.  The DC was 15 btw ]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 9, 2004)

Cerebus13 said:
			
		

> Quilan is going to be the only one to come out of this exploration smelling like a rose, as everyone else comes up short in their attempts to jump the stream. Vaguely annoyed at the smell you all gather near the hallway and contemplate what to do about those doors.
> 
> [OOC: Alyson got a 9, Natalie a 10, and Quilan a mighty 25. The DC was 15 btw ]



Alyson climbs out of the filth, and tries to clean herself off the best she can.  Looking down the hallway, she tries to spot anything out of the ordinary.  (Spot +7 Listen +7)  If nothing is notable, she will ask whomever can search for traps to check the door for traps.  She will have her shortbow out and an arrow ready just in case...


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 10, 2004)

Orum's fear slowly gives way to irritation as he watches the others waste time hoping about, then pause to contemplate the doors.  Time may not be of the essence, but that doesn't mean he's enjoying being in this place.
"This is taking too long," he grunts under his breath, sloshing his way forward through the stream.  He doesn't even miss a beat once he comes to the door, immediately reaching out to try and open them up.


----------



## Telsar (Sep 10, 2004)

*Natalie Bayne -- Wizard/Rogue*

Seeing Orum's haste, Natalie doesn't bother to clean up, just puts her trenchcoat back on over her soiled clothing.  She pulls out her crossbow and knocks a quarrel into it, smiles and says "We'll start checking for traps the first time Orum hits one."


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 10, 2004)

OOC:  Where do these doors go?  Why are they here?  Kn(Local) +10.


----------



## Salzorin (Sep 11, 2004)

*Quilan -- Rogue*
Quilan, still quick to keep up with the pace, tries to leave a few feet between himself and his now atrociously smelling cohorts. "I have to agree... the quicker we get out of here, the better."

Quilan keeps an eye out for any traps they might be rushing into.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Sep 11, 2004)

Anton ponders to himself for a moment before Orum opens the door.  From what he can remember about the sewers he knows that there are many large tunnels that carry streams of waste like the one they had just left, and thus he guesses that this small spur tunnel is one that may connect to another of the larger waste removal conduits.  He doesn't know why there are doors here however.

Orum lifts the latch on the door and shoves it open to reveal a rough circular room with a dirt floor.  Some reminents of stone walled construction like the previous tunnels you have been through exist here but the room looks to have been left largely unfinished...then widened into this larger room later by unskilled workers.  Scattered about the room everywhere are sacks, boxes and crates filled with various trinkets and supplies.
Immediately upon opening the door you see three large plants made up of a tall middle stalk with many waving vines lashing about.  A man in the far side of the room looks up at you from something with a startled face on.

[OOC: The party gets a surprise round against the occupants of the room as they were all caught unawares.

Check the map here...it's at the bottom of the list.

If you folks decide to do anything your initiative order is: Orum, Quilan, Anton, Natalie, Alyson.  Please announce movement and such, then attacks (if any).]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 11, 2004)

If the others attack the creatures, then Alyson will follow suit, reluctantly.  She lets loose her arrow, AttBon +7, 1d6+1, 1d6 sneak damage as well.  She will aim for the plants at first, taking a 5 step move if needed.

If the others do not attack, she will ready an action.  If the man tries to cast a spell, she will shoot at him.  If he tries to draw a weapon, she will shoot at him.  Otherwise, "What's going on here?  Who are you and what are these creatures?"


----------



## Telsar (Sep 13, 2004)

*Natalie Bayne -- Wizard/Rogue*

If no one attacks the occupants of the room, Natalie will cast Mage Armor on herself, fully expecting monstrous plants to not listen to reason and come in peacefully.

If anyone attacks at range, she'll instead aim her crossbow at the same target and fire.  +5 attack bonus, 1D8/19(x2) damage.

And if the enemy are only attacked hand-to-hand, not wanting to risk hurting a friend [or take the -4 to not do so], she'll instead shoot her crossbow at one of the enemy not adjacent to an ally.

[OOC My poor initiative rolls.  I'm going to have to put huge lists of conditional actions every time  ]


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 13, 2004)

OOC:  What is the man doing?  Is he armed?  At our arrival do the plants start calling him Seymore?


----------



## Salzorin (Sep 13, 2004)

*Quilan --- Rogue*

Not being one who wants to lose the advantage of surprise, Quilan lets loose a dart right at the plant in the middle of the room in hopes that it will clear a path to the man at the desk and take away any opportunity he has to escape (+13 attack, 1d4 + 3d6 sneak attack)

Assuming the strike is clean, Quilan muses "It'd be in your best interest to come peacefully"


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 13, 2004)

*Anton, Urban Ranger*

Anton takes a look and speaks;
"Who are you and what are you doing down here?" He then looks meaningfully from the plants back to the man in back and continues; "Possesion of dangerous plants is not allowed within city limits without a permit.  Can I see your permit?"


----------



## Cerebus13 (Sep 14, 2004)

-- Surprise Round --

Quilan tosses a dart at the plant in the middle of the room and it sticks loosely in it's side.  Natalie fires a solid shot hitting the same plant dead on with her light crossbow.

[OOC:

Quilan (Dart) hits (18+10) AC 28 for 4 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Plant 2 has received 4 hp of P,  damage.
-----------------------------------
Natalie (Crossbow, light) hits (19+5) AC 24 for 2 HP of damage 
 ----> Critical threat to AC 11 , total damage 9 HP
Auto-attack: Plant 2 has received 2 hp of P,  damage.

I assumed that Alyson attacked since other people were attacking before her, and I changed Fangor's attack to doing nothing for the round since the man didn't do anything hostile.  Orum and Anton's actions are still up in the air if you guys want to do anything...otherwise we will move into the next round.]


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 14, 2004)

"What is wrong with you?!" Orum cries out, glaring angrily at Quilan, Natalie and Alyson as one shot leads to another and another.  With a grunt he whips his glaive about and thrusts it in front of the three hot-heads.  "We do NOT fire upon random people we stumble upon!  We do NOT act without some shred of proof!  We are guardsmen!  Not vigilantes!"

Regardless of whether or not the man IS a criminal, there are simply certain ways things are supposed to be handled.

OOC: Regardless of what happens, I'd say this is gonna be all Orum will do for this round.


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 14, 2004)

OOC:  Well, Gram, methinks our friends have seen just a few too many shoot-first, who-needs-questions dungeon crawls. 

OOC2:  No action during the suprise round, just trying to figure out what's going on.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 14, 2004)

OOC - I posted her modifications to this round in the OOC thread, sorry.  Alyson would ready her shot for the man, only if he acted hostile, began to chant a spell, or instructed the plants to attack us.  She would not have fired...

Seeing that the others let their darts and arrows fly, Alyson holds tight, her clamness gathering.  She waits for the man to react, before doing anything else.

Ready her attack for what she would perceive as hostile actions from the man.  That would include trying to cast a spell, ordering the plants to attack, grabbing a weapon, or throwing anything at the party.


----------



## Telsar (Sep 16, 2004)

*Natalie Bayne -- Wizard/Rogue*

[OOC Sorry for the delay.  Real life sucks]

A small smile masking how she's truly feeling at the moment, Natalie quietly says "Orum, my friend, I'm the first to look for diplomatic solutions, our job requires it.  I would not have been the first to attack, but also would not leave any one of you to attack alone.  We are a team.  The moment Quilan threw his dart, my assistance was assured.  And besides... monstrous plants aren't even close to random people.  We can discuss what procedures we _should_ be using elsewhere."

She will then clear her throat and say loudly "But since it should be clear that we are willing to attack anyone, or anything, even _looking_ like a threat to us, perhaps the gentleman hiding in the back would care to explain himself."

[OOC No one really mentioned anything they're doing during round one, but if any combat continues, Natalie casts Mage Armor on herself]


----------



## Salzorin (Sep 17, 2004)

*Quilan --- Rogue*
Quilan pauses and settles himself back a bit, "Aye, I'm not one to harm an innocent civilian, but last time I checked giant, flailing plants don't really fall in the 'innocent civilian' category. Either way, for now I'll wait." Quilan draws another dart, but merely begins to play with it in his hands, tossing it back and forth and sliding it around his fingers in an intricate manner. [OOC: feinting this round and continuing to do so until someone provokes the need for attack. If any threat is made to the party, he will retaliate, otherwise he will continue to play with his dart in a deceptive manner should we proceed into conversation and interrogation.]


----------



## Cerebus13 (Sep 17, 2004)

The man in the back of the room scrambles to pick up a large sack off the ground and then crawls through a hole in the back wall behind him.
The plant in the middle begins making a loud thrumming noise and as it moves towards the party Quilan tries to trick it using a agile hand trick but fails.  The plant moves right in front of Orum and spits a dark cloud of liquid at him and Alyson.  Alyson is able to avoid it but Orum cannot...but he grits his teeth and resists the burning liquid.
Natalie casts Mage Armor on herself when she sees that the plants are attacking.
One of the other plants begins to thrum as well but doesn't move.

[OOC:

================= Round 1 ==============
-----------------------------------
Man: Move action pick up a large sack off the ground.
Move action from 9,D through a hole on the wall at 9,A. 
-----------------------------------
Orum: Does nothing.
-----------------------------------
Quilan: Readies a feint for any hostile targets.
Quilan uses skill Bluff. Rolls 10+6 =  16 - 4 (non humanoid) = 12
Quilan starts readying.
-----------------------------------
Plant 1: Does nothing.
-----------------------------------
Plant 2: Makes a deep thrumming noise and begins to move forward...
Quilan stops readying. New init: 14 (just before Plant 2)  
Plant 2 uses skill Sense Motive. Rolls 12+2 =  14 (ignores feint)
Moves from 9,H to 9,K.
Sprays forth a cone of black liquid in a 10' line to the East of it.
DC 15 Reflex save to avoid.
Orum makes a Reflex Save: 13 (9+4)
Alyson makes a Reflex Save: 20 (14+6)
DC 15 Fortitude save to resist first round effect.
Orum makes a Fortitude Save: 24 (16+8)
-----------------------------------
Anton: Does nothing. 
-----------------------------------
Natalie: . Last Attacked: Plant 2 
Natalie casts Mage Armor as Wiz 3 (DC 14).  (mem)
-----------------------------------
Alyson: Does nothing
-----------------------------------
Plant 3:  Begins making a thrumming noise.]


----------



## Telsar (Sep 17, 2004)

Seeing the man in the back fleeing, Natalie says "Um, I think our answers are running away from us.  It occurs to me that large, tall plants may not be able to crawl through holes as well as we bipeds.  Is there any reason not to just run past them?  Even if we don't all go, one of us should, to keep an eye on him."

If everyone else wants to run past the plants, or if no one wants to, then Natalie will, provoking attacks of oppurtunity from as few of them as possible [my AC is 16], make for the hole the man went in, and crawl in after him.

If it's decided one should go, other than Natalie, she'll try to take a 5' step back (if no PC is blocking her) and reload and fire her crossbow again, preference over plants not adjacent to a PC, and preference over those already hurt.


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 17, 2004)

Anton nods in agreement with Natalie.

"Quilan, Alyson, follow Natalie and head him off.  Orum and I will cover you as you persue and then follow once you're clear of the plants."

Anton draws one of his maces and readies a partial charge to head off the first plant that tries to prevent Quilan, Alison or Natalie from following the man.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 21, 2004)

*Alyson - Anatomist*

At watching the man exit, and Natalie intent on heading after him, she simply sighs.  "You trying to say women can't fight?"  She simply smiles, and let's the remark go, not caring for an answer as she runs past the plants, towards the exit that the man went through.  Full move to the hole, possibly going through if she can.  Still has her shortbow out and ready.


----------



## Salzorin (Sep 21, 2004)

*Quilan --- Rogue*
Not being the fastest of runners, but also not seeing himself of much use against these plants, Quilan makes a mad dash for the hole in the wall, contemplating all the many ways he'll have to say 'I told you so' later. [[OOC Tumble rolls as applicable for moving past the plants]]


----------



## Cerebus13 (Sep 21, 2004)

The man scurries off into the dark within the small tunnel.

Orum is startled by the plant spitting liquid at him so he steps back and quickly slashes it with his glaive.
Another one of the plants moves in closer.
Quilan tumbles past the plant Orum is attacking.
The southern most plant steps forward and attacks Quilan, missing with every attack.
Anton moves over to assist Quilan and clips the plant with his mace.
Natalie runs between the plants to enter the tunnel and gets cut by one of the plants on the way through.
Alyson follow Natalie to the tunnel.
The plant in front of Orum moves towards him and hits him 3 times.

[OOC:
================= Round 3 ==============
-----------------------------------
Orum: 5' step from 9,L to 9,N (battlemap #1)
Full attack Plant #2.
Orum (Glaive +1, #1) hits (11+11) AC 22 for 14 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Plant 2 has received 14 hp of S, magic,  damage.
Orum (Glaive +1, #2) hits (2+6) AC 8 for 7 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Plant 2 is not hit.
DC 15 Fortitude save to resist secondary effect.
Orum makes a Fortitude Save: 26 (18+8)
-----------------------------------
Plant 1:  
Move action from 12,H to 10, K (on battlemap #1)
-----------------------------------
Quilan: 
Quilan uses skill Tumble. Rolls 9+16 =  25
Move at 1/2 speed towards tunnel while tumbling, from 8,N to 7,J (battlemap #1).
-----------------------------------
Plant 3:  
5' step from 6,H to 7,I (battlemap #1)
Full attack on Quilan.
Plant 2 (Whip, #1) hits (5+6) AC 11 for 7 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Quilan is not hit (AC 21).
Plant 2 (Whip, #2) hits (9+6) AC 15 for 8 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Quilan is not hit (AC 21).
Plant 2 (Whip, #3) hits (10+6) AC 16 for 6 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Quilan is not hit (AC 21).
Plant 2 (Whip, #4) Natural 1 (1+6) (AC 7) for 6 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Quilan is not hit (AC 21).
-----------------------------------
Anton: Move from 9,N to 6,J (battlemap #1).
AoO from Plant #2: Plant 2 (Whip, #1) hits (10+6) AC 16 for 5 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Anton has received 5 hp of Slashing,  damage.
Attack Plant #3: Anton (Mace, light (Single), #1) hits (8+8) AC 16 for 3 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Plant 3 has received 3 hp of B,  damage.
-----------------------------------
Natalie: Mage Armor (2h29m9). Last Attacked: Plant 2 
Double move from 8,M to 9,A (battlemap #1)
AoO from Plant #3: Plant 3 (Whip, #1) hits (15+6) AC 21 for 8 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Natalie has received 8 hp of Slashing,  damage.
-----------------------------------
Alyson: Double move from 9,M to 9,B (battlemap #1) (tunnel is too small to occupy same square as Natalie).
-----------------------------------
Plant #2: 5' step from 9,K to 9,L (battlemap #1)
Full attack Orum: Plant 2 (Whip, #1) hits (18+6) AC 24 for 6 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Orum has received 6 hp of Slashing,  damage.
Plant 2 (Whip, #2) hits (15+6) AC 21 for 7 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Orum has received 7 hp of Slashing,  damage.
Plant 2 (Whip, #3) hits (8+6) AC 14 for 5 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Orum is not hit (AC 20).
Plant 2 (Whip, #4) hits (16+6) AC 22 for 7 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Orum has received 7 hp of Slashing, damage.

Be sure to check my webpage here for updated battlemap and a tunnel map for Natalie and Alyson here

As always...if I made any mistakes let me know and I will change it.]


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 21, 2004)

OOC:  During a tumble, you only have to move at half-speed through threatened areas, not for your whole move.  As he stated he was headed straight for the hole, shouldn't Quilan have ended up at 8G?  Similarly, to cover him, Anton would have moved to 8I or 8J.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 21, 2004)

*Alyson - Anatomist*

If Alyson can see the man in the tunnel and not threatened by the plants or another creature, she will cast Spiritual Weapon at the man, calling forth a Longsword to attack him.  The range should be 150 feet, AttBon +6, 1d8+1dmg, magical, lasts 5 rounds.  Her move action would be to move into the tunnel 30 feet if possible.

If she can not see the man, she does a double move into the tunnel, if Natalie moves safely through it.  (Staying with Natalie, following as much as I can.)


----------



## Telsar (Sep 21, 2004)

*Natalie Bayne -- Wizard/Rogue*

_Damn plant, that hurt!  I really need to learn to sneak past things better than that, especially if I'm the one with the bright idea of running past monsters._  Natalie drops her crossbow and pulls her morningstar (still with a light spell on it) as she moves down the corridor.

If we can't see the man, Natalie makes a double move down the corridor, looking for him and moving towards him as far as possible if he comes into view.

If we see him, Natalie yells "Stop!  By order of the city police!"  Assuming he doesn't stop and/or makes a threatening move or sound, Natalie will charge him with her morningstar, but will try to strike him hard in the stomach to knock the wind out of him [do nonlethal damage.  +5-4(non lethal)+2(charge)=+3 attack bonus, 1D8+2/20/x2 damage].


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 23, 2004)

*Anton, Urban Ranger*

Fighting Defensively (Atk +4, AC 16), Anton makes a single attack against Plant 2 then moves to D9.  (By moving to H7 first, he provokes no AOO from Plant 2)


----------



## Salzorin (Sep 24, 2004)

*Quilan -- Rogue*

Quilan tumbles past plant 3 and moves as quickly as he can towards the tunnel, entering it if possible.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Sep 24, 2004)

Orum takes a step back and hacks the plant in front of him twice, slicing it in half.  The other plant remaining close to him slithers over and slashes him once with it's whip-like leaves.
Quilan tumbles away from his opponent and ends up next to Alyson in front of the tunnel.  His opponent however attacks Anton very quickly, striking him twice.  Being cautious Anton fights a bit more defensively, misses the plant, and decides to walk away from it to reposition himself.
Natalie runs down the tunnel and is surprised by a very lucky, and painful shot, from the man she was pursuing.  He is now across another stream of sewer muck.  Alyson is close behind her and the both end up on the edge of the stream.

[OOC:
================= Round 4 ==============
-----------------------------------
Orum: . Last Attacked: Plant 2 (on Battlemap 1)
5' step from 9M to 9N
Full attack Plant 2: 
Orum (Glaive +1, #1) hits (13+11) AC 24 for 8 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Plant 2 has received 8 hp of S, magic,  damage.
Orum (Glaive +1, #2) hits (19+6) AC 25 for 10 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Plant 2 has received 10 hp of S, magic,  damage.
Plant 2 has died.
-----------------------------------
Plant 1:  Move from 10K to 8L (on Battlemap 1)
Standard Attack Orum: 
Plant 1 (Whip, #1) hits (17+6) AC 23 for 5 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Orum has received 5 hp of Slashing,  damage.
-----------------------------------
Quilan: . Last Attacked: Plant 2 (on Battlemap 1)
Quilan uses skill Tumble. Rolls 10+16 =  26 
Moves from 9H to 8B
-----------------------------------
Plant 3: . Last Attacked: Natalie (on Battlemap 1)
Full attack Anton:
Plant 3 (Whip, #1) Natural 20 (20+6) (AC 26) for 7 HP of damage 
 ----> Critical threat to AC 22 , total damage 12 HP
Auto-attack: Anton has received 12 hp of Slashing,  damage (automatic hit) (critical hit).
Plant 3 (Whip, #2) hits (2+6) AC 8 for 6 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Anton is not hit (AC 14).
Plant 3 (Whip, #3) hits (8+6) AC 14 for 6 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Anton has received 6 hp of Slashing,  damage.
Plant 3 (Whip, #4) Natural 1 (1+6) (AC 7) for 5 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Anton is not hit (AC 14).
-----------------------------------
Anton: . Last Attacked: Plant 3 (on Battlemap 1)
Anton is fighting defensively for 1 round.
Attack Plant 3: 
Anton (Mace, light (Single), #1) hits (8+4) AC 12 for 6 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Plant 3 is not hit (AC 14).
Move to 9D from 8H, AoO from Plant 3: 
Plant 3 (Whip, #1) Natural 1 (1+6) (AC 7) for 8 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Anton is not hit (AC 16).
-----------------------------------
Natalie: Mage Armor (2h29m8). Last Attacked: Plant 2 (on Battlemap 2)
Double Move from 9Q to 9G, interrupted with 10' left by readied action from Man.
Man stops readying. New init: 10 (just before Natalie)  
Man (Crossbow, repeating light) hits (19+4) AC 23 for 5 HP of damage 
 ----> Critical threat to AC 24 , total damage 8 HP
Auto-attack: Natalie has received 8 hp of P,  damage (critical hit).
Natalie continues using movement to end at 11F
-----------------------------------
Alyson: (on Battlemap 2)
Double move from 9R to 10F

Updated maps here.

I'm just sorta putting Orum on autopilot for now since he is likely busy with his new job, and it's really easy to choose what he would do in this situation (defend himself).  Any questions/concerns post in the OOC thread.]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 24, 2004)

*Alyson - Anatmoist/Cleric/Rogue*

Whispering to Natalie, "Hold on a sec, I will grant you a safe passage to him.  Get your up close and personal weapons ready."

She then drops her shortbow, and chants the words that have been turning in her mind, begging to be realeased.  "You will be judged, by Ezra's orders!."  At that, she calls forth a weapon from her god, and it surges forward to attack the man.  She then reaches down and grabs her shortbow again, readying another arrow for next round.  "Now it's your turn Natalie!"

OOC - It should be placed at D12, as it comes from the direction of Alyson.  Spiritual Weapon.  The man is now faced with this new foe - a longsword.  AttBon +6, 1d8+1 Force Damage that attacks in this same round.

NOTE - I do not know Ezra's favored weapon, but if they have one, then it would replace the longsword. Same attack and damage though.


----------



## Telsar (Sep 24, 2004)

*Natalie Bayne -- Wizard/Rogue*

Natalie thinks to herself _Orum's earlier outburst might have had a point... we need to work on our coordination and planning.  Sure hope I'm able to knock this man out before Alyson's plethora of ranged weapons kills him. _

She shakes her head a bit, wondering why fate has led her away from her warm, dry bed for a slosh in a sewer.  She moves through the muck, ignoring the effect it's having on her clothes, to get to the other side of the man, hopefully to cut off any escape. [Move to F12, E13, then D14].  Natalie tries for a good solid blow on the back of the man's neck to knock him out.

[Wanting to do at least a little nonlethal damage, so this guy will be out and not dying when we're done with him.  Attack +5-4(nonlethal)=+1, 1D8+2/20/x2 damage]


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 25, 2004)

Orum sidesteps to bring himself in line with the other plant, thrusting his glaive forward even as he attempts to avoid the slashing counterattack.

This was getting ridiculous.  Orum was no gardener; he was a ciy guard.  Much as he was willing to do to help the common man, fighting off overgrown weeds in the sewer system hardly seemed to fall in his required duties.

*Free Action:* 5' step N8.
*Full Action:* Attack Plant 1.  Attack +11/+6, Damage 1d10+6.


----------



## Salzorin (Sep 26, 2004)

*Quilan --- Rogue*

Quilan rushes into the tunnel, trying to make up the distance between him and his companions.

*Double move down the tunnel*


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 27, 2004)

*Anton, Urban Ranger*

Anton takes a 5' step to E8 and (w/o activating the Merciful property) fires a shot at Plant 1.

"Orum, let's get out of here.  We need to catch up with the others."


----------



## Cerebus13 (Sep 28, 2004)

Orum steps sideways and attacks the plant still left standing, he hits it twice easily.  The plant retaliates hitting him twice as well.
Quilan runs quickly down the tunnel.
Another plant charges Anton and slashes him.  Anton steps away and fires a bolt at the plant near Orum and pierces it with a "thunk".
The man fires his crossbow at Natalie but misses.  Natalie trudges through the muck to attack the man but misses him while trying to knock him out.  Alyson summons a weapon of pure divine energy and sends it to attack the man, it gets a solid hit in on him.

[OOC:
================= Round 5 ==============
-----------------------------------
Orum: . Last Attacked: Plant 2 (battlemap 1)
5' step from 9N to 8N.
Full attack Plant 1: Orum (Glaive +1, #1) hits (12+11) AC 23 for 10 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Plant 1 has received 10 hp of S, magic,  damage.
Orum (Glaive +1, #2) hits (13+6) AC 19 for 9 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Plant 1 has received 9 hp of S, magic,  damage.
-----------------------------------
Plant 1: . Last Attacked: Orum (battlemap 1)
Full attack Orum: 
Plant 1 (Whip, #1) hits (17+6) AC 23 for 8 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Orum has received 8 hp of Slashing,  damage.
Plant 1 (Whip, #2) hits (2+6) AC 8 for 7 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Orum is not hit (AC 20).
Plant 1 (Whip, #3) hits (16+6) AC 22 for 6 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Orum has received 6 hp of Slashing,  damage.
Plant 1 (Whip, #4) hits (9+6) AC 15 for 5 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Orum is not hit (AC 20).
-----------------------------------
Quilan: . Last Attacked: Plant 2 (battlemap 2)
Double move to 9J.
-----------------------------------
Plant 3: . Last Attacked: Anton (battlemap 1)
Plant 3 charges from 9G to 9E to attack Antonlant 3 is charging.
Plant 3 (Whip, #1) hits (10+8) AC 18 for 7 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Anton has received 7 hp of Slashing,  damage.
Anton is no longer Fighting defensively
-----------------------------------
Anton: . Last Attacked: Plant 3 (battlemap 1)
5' step from 9D to 8C.
Attack Plant 1: 
Anton (Crossbow, light +1 (Merciful), #1) hits (12+7) AC 19 for 3 HP of pierce damage 
Auto-attack: Plant 1 has received 3 hp of P, magic damage.
-----------------------------------
Man: . Last Attacked: Natalie (battlemap 2)
Man (Crossbow, repeating light) Natural 1 (1+4) (AC 5) for 8 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Natalie is not hit (AC 17).
-----------------------------------
Natalie: Mage Armor (2h29m7). Last Attacked: Plant 2 (battlemap 2)
Attack Man: Natalie (Morningstar +1) hits (2+1) AC 3 for 9 HP of nonlethal damage 
Auto-attack: Man is not hit (AC 15).
-----------------------------------
Alyson: . Last Attacked: Man (battlemap 2)
Alyson casts Spiritual Weapon as Clr 5 (DC 15).  (mem)
Spiritual Weapon attacks: Hits 24, Damage 4.

Updated maps are linked in my sig.

Edit: Fixed Anton's stuff]


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 28, 2004)

OOC: Anton said he wasn't activating the Merciful property.  That shouldn't have been subdual damage he delivered to the plant.  Which is made all the more confusing by the fact that you said he didn't hit, but your little dice summary did.
*scratches head*

"Too much armor," Orum pants, tightening his grip about his weapon.  Swinging his weapon back and forth, the warrior waits a few beats to gather his breath before continuing.  "Be lucky to outrun them for long.  At best they'd be at our backs when we stopped to try'n grab their boss.  Far worse then.  Better...now."

He hated to admit it, but he was beginning to feel a bit woozy.  Those blows were really starting to sap his strength.

*Full Action:* Attack Plant 1. Attack +11/+6, Damage 1d10+6.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 28, 2004)

*Alyson - Rogue/Cleric/Anatomist*

Alyson watches as her weapon materializes and attacks the man.  Natalie seems to be in position to deal some more damage as well.  She turns to the tunnel, and barely makes out Quilan.  "Where are the others?  What's keeping them?"  She wonders if she should go back to see what has transpired.  Her weapon and Natalie should be able to take care of this one guy.  The others not arriving in time has her worried.  She moves to the entrance of the tunnel while drawing her shortbow again, H9, and tries to see what is happening in the other room.  

When she gets to the tunnel, she can barely make out one plant, obviosuly attacking someone.  (She has her continual flame needle still on her clothing.)  She calls to the weapon, and orders it to attack the plant now.  The weapon immediately appears at the plants base, and swings at it.  (Move to D9, AttBon +6, 1d8+1 Force Damage)


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 28, 2004)

*Anton, Urban Ranger, 17/50 HP*

OOC:  Thanks for the catch Gram.  Didn't activate it as plants are immune to subdual.  That, and Anton felt no need to take them alive. 

OOC2:  Didn't we establish that the plants couldn't fit in the tunnel?

Fighting Defensively again, Anton takes a 5' step back to C8 then fires another shot at Plant 1 hoping to give Orum some breathing room.


----------



## Telsar (Sep 28, 2004)

*Natalie Bayne -- Wizard/Rogue*

Natalie step out of the sewage, cutting off the man from escaping to the north, and says "Doesn't have to be like this, whoever you are.  Surrender and I'll probably forgive the crossbow bolt in my shoulder.  Probably."  Assuming he doesn't give up, continue trying to get a nonlethal hit on him. [Got to get a lucky roll eventually  Attack +5-4(nonlethal)=+1, 1D8+2/20/x2 damage]


----------



## Salzorin (Sep 29, 2004)

*Quilan -- Rogue*

Quilan moves forward out of the tunnel, watching Alyson run back past him. He stops at the edge of the water (G8) and looks for an opportunity to bring the man down. [ooc: possible to do nonlethal damage at a -4 with a dart? If so, that's what Quilan's trying... otherwise, he'll just observe for now and do feints waiting to see if his lethal strikes are needed]


----------



## Cerebus13 (Sep 29, 2004)

Orum grits his teeth and swings his glaive hard at the plant knocking it down...he finishes it with his followup swing.
Quilan finishes moving down the tunnel and quickly draws a dart and throws it, handle first, at the man across the sewer stream.  He gets lucky and it cracks the man soundly in the forehead.
The remaining plant attacks Anton with its whip-like appendages, slashing him twice.
Anton backs up and begins to defend himself at the expense of his aim, but a lucky shot sticks into the side of the plant.
The man steps back away from Natalie and shoots his crossbow and his shot goes wide.  Natalie steps forward to retaliate and misses.
Alyson jogs back down the tunnel to see what is taking Anton and Orum and sees a remaining plant is standing.  Summoning her divine weapon before her she directs it to attack the plant and it is able to land a glancing blow.

[OOC:
================= Round 6 ==============
-----------------------------------
Orum: . Last Attacked: Plant 1 (battlemap 1)
Full attack Plant 1: Orum (Glaive +1, #1) hits (5+11) AC 16 for 15 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Plant 1 has received 15 hp of S, magic,  damage.
Orum (Glaive +1, #2) Natural 20 (20+6) (AC 26) for 14 HP of damage 
 ----> Critical threat to AC 21 , total damage 40 HP
Auto-attack: Plant 1 has received 40 hp of S, magic,  damage (automatic hit) (critical hit).
Plant 1 has died.
-----------------------------------
Plant 1: Dead, Prone, Helpless. Last Attacked: Orum (battlemap 1)
-----------------------------------
Quilan: . Last Attacked: Plant 2 (battlemap 2)
Moves from 9J to 10F (so there is no range penalty).
Quilan (Dart) Natural 20 (20+9) (AC 29) for 3 HP of nonlethal damage 
 ----> Critical threat to AC 19 , total damage 6 HP
Auto-attack: Man has received 6 hp of nonlethal P,  damage (automatic hit) (critical hit).
-----------------------------------
Plant 3: . Last Attacked: Anton (battlemap 1)
Plant 3 (Whip, #1) hits (4+6) AC 10 for 6 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Anton is not hit (AC 14).
Plant 3 (Whip, #2) hits (19+6) AC 25 for 6 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Anton has received 6 hp of Slashing,  damage.
Plant 3 (Whip, #3) hits (3+6) AC 9 for 8 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Anton is not hit (AC 14).
Plant 3 (Whip, #4) hits (13+6) AC 19 for 6 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Anton has received 6 hp of Slashing,  damage.
-----------------------------------
Anton: . Last Attacked: Plant 1 (battlemap 1)
5' step from C8 to B8.
Anton is fighting defensively for 1 round.
Attack Plant 3: 
Anton (Crossbow, light +1 (Merciful), #1) Natural 20 (20+3) (AC 23) for 5 HP of damage 
 ----> Critical threat to AC 7 , total damage 13 HP
Auto-attack: Plant 3 has received 5 hp of P, magic damage (automatic hit).
-----------------------------------
Man: . Last Attacked: Natalie (battlemap 2)
5' step from 13C to 13B.
Attack Natalie: Man (Crossbow, repeating light) hits (5+4) AC 9 for 2 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Natalie is not hit (AC 17).
-----------------------------------
Natalie: Mage Armor (2h29m6). Last Attacked: Man (battlemap 2)
5' step from 14D to 14C.
Attack Man: Natalie (Morningstar +1) hits (12+1) AC 13 for 10 HP of nonlethal damage 
Auto-attack: Man is not hit (AC 15).
-----------------------------------
Alyson: . Last Attacked: Man
Moves to B9 on (battlemap 1).
Spiritual Weapon attacks Plant 3: 16 hits, 7 damage.
-----------------------------------
Plant 2: Dead, Prone, Helpless. Last Attacked: Orum 

Party Hitpoints:
Orum - 24/63, Quilan - 29/29, Anton - 8/50, Natalie - 14/30, Alyson 36/36

Maps in sig, lemme know if everything squares up.]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 29, 2004)

Cerebus - Alyson would only have been able to get to 30 feet from her previous position, as her command to tell her weapon to attack a new foe is a move action as well. 


Alyson, seeing her weapon take a nice swipe at the plant, moves forward even more through the tunnel, trying to see where Orum is. Entering into the room, she spies the plants not attacking, excpet for the one that is dealing a lot of damage to Anton. She quickly moves into position. (Her 30 feet should put her somewhere on the left side of the room, and with a spped of grace, she grips her bow with one hand, looking at Anton, with a quick, "Stand still for a second."  Her hands glow lightly, and she reaches out to touch his wound.  Casts Cure Serious Wounds on Anton.  3d8+5hp

 Her spiritual weapon continues its attack on the plant as well, AttBon +6, 1d8+1 Force Damage


----------



## Pyrex (Sep 29, 2004)

*Anton, Urban Ranger, 8/50 hp.*

Still fighting defensively, Anton shoots at Plant 3 and takes a 5' step to B7


----------



## Salzorin (Sep 29, 2004)

*Quilan -- Rogue*

Quilan lets loose another dart at the man (nonlethal), proclaiming as he does "If you would just put your weapon down and come peacefully, you wouldn't have to be suffering as much pain as you are. We're not here to hurt you, we just want to question you."


----------



## Telsar (Sep 29, 2004)

*Natalie Bayne -- Wizard/Rogue*

"Quilan, I have said pretty much the same thing to him, but I think criminal activity does something to one's hearing.  Or perhaps to their common sense."

Now that Quilan has caused him a bit of pain with his darts, Natalie will haul off and hit the man full force (not nonlethal); Attack +5, 1D8+2/20/x2 damage.

[Note: if the DM changes his mind about nonlethal darts (see my OOC post), she'll instead go for nonlethal.  And of course, any time the man surrenders, Natalie will quit attacking.]


----------



## Gramcrackered (Sep 30, 2004)

Orum lets a grin spread across his face as the second plant falls.  Reaching up, he begins to mop at the juice which has splattered about his face and hands.
"These aren't so tough after all, eh?  And you wanted to run..."

The soldier's eyes go wide as he spots Anton across the room.  The man was still struggling with a plant and, to make matters far worse, looks about ready to keel over.

With a hoarse shout, Orum hurdles the dead near him, charging blindly toward the remaining opponent.

*Charge*: +2 Attack, -2 AC.  Attack +13, Damage 1d10+6.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Sep 30, 2004)

Orum charges the last plant and crashes into it painfully with his glaive.
Quilan expertly tosses a dart at the man stabbing him in the arm.
The plant that Orum charged retaliates against him with quick moving limbs, hitting him twice.
Anton ducks low and fires one last shot at the plant, hitting it right in the middle of it's center stalk it shudders once and falls over.
The man tosses away his crossbow and falls to his knees begging for mercy from Natalie and Quilan.  Natalie stands firm and restrains herself from hitting him again.
Alyson sees that Anton is seriously wounded so she steps over and provides some divine healing to his cuts and bruises.  Her weapon of divine magic pummels the plant on the ground once...as if to make a point.  The plant twitches and shakes on the ground but doesn't appear to be able to rise.

{OOC:
 Round 7 
-----------------------------------
Orum: . Last Attacked: Plant 1 (battlemap 1)
Charges from 8N to 9F, Attack Plant 3: Orum is charging.
Orum (Glaive +1, #1) hits (3+13) AC 16 for 13 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Plant 3 has received 13 hp of S, magic,  damage.
-----------------------------------
Quilan: . Last Attacked: Man (battlemap 2)
Attack Man: Quilan (Dart) hits (11+11) AC 22 for 3 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Man has received 3 hp of P,  damage.
-----------------------------------
Plant 3: . Last Attacked: Anton (battlemap 1)
Full Attack Orum: 
Plant 3 (Whip, #1) hits (16+6) AC 22 for 8 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Orum has received 8 hp of Slashing,  damage.
Plant 3 (Whip, #2) hits (11+6) AC 22 for 7 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Orum is not hit (AC 18).
Plant 3 (Whip, #3) hits (6+6) AC 12 for 7 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Orum is not hit (AC 18).
Plant 3 (Whip, #4) hits (15+6) AC 21 for 6 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Orum has received 6 hp of Slashing,  damage.
Anton is no longer Fighting defensively
-----------------------------------
Anton: . Last Attacked: Plant 3 (battlemap 1)
Attack Plant 3: 
Anton (Crossbow, light +1 (Merciful), #1) hits (17+4) AC 21 for 9 HP of damage 
Auto-attack: Plant 3 has received 9 hp of P, magic, Subdual damage.  Plant falls to the ground.
5' step from 8B to 7B.
-----------------------------------
Man: . Last Attacked: Natalie (battlemap 2)
Throws away his weapon and goes prone, begging for mercy.
-----------------------------------
Natalie: Mage Armor (2h29m5). Last Attacked: Man (battlemap 2)
Does nothing since man surrendered.
-----------------------------------
Alyson: . Last Attacked: Man (battlemap 1)
Moves to 8B.
Alyson casts Cure Serious Wounds (mem) as Clr 6 (DC 16). Cleric Domain Healing (+1 to caster level). 
Result: 23 hitpoints healed.
Spiritual Weapon Attacks Plant 3: 23 hits, 5 damage.

ENWorld is complaining that my post is too short...but won't let me post over a certain length or something.  Think it is okay as long as I don't use any brackets that aren't involved in flags.}


----------



## Gramcrackered (Oct 1, 2004)

"Com' on," Orum grunts, hurridly pressing his way toward the tunnel.  "Need to go make sure the others are okay.  Might be in trouble."


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 1, 2004)

*Anton, Urban Ranger, 31/50hp*

"Thanks Alyson, those plants were pretty brutal.  Remind me to bring along a machete next time we need to wander the sewers."

Anton nods to Orum and begins heading down the tunnel.


----------



## Telsar (Oct 1, 2004)

*Natalie Bayne -- Wizard/Rogue*

Natalie takes out her manacles and quickly secures the man, hopefully to something sturdy in here (a pipe perhaps).  "Be thinking about your answers and how I still might not forgive being hurt."  If there is something sturdy to bind him to, then she'll leave him and head back for the tunnel to make sure the warriors are OK.  If there's nothing to bind him to, she'll still manacle him, hands behind him, and drag him with her back the way she came.


----------



## Salzorin (Oct 3, 2004)

*Quilan -- Rogue*

Quilan runs back up the tunnel to make sure that the others are alright and to see if anymore help is needed.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 3, 2004)

Salzorin said:
			
		

> *Quilan -- Rogue*
> 
> Quilan runs back up the tunnel to make sure that the others are alright and to see if anymore help is needed.



Seeing the others run towards the tunnel, Alyson quickly says, "Call me if you need me.  I am sure that Natalie and the others can take care of one man.  I will finish up here."  She then orders her magical weapon to attack the other downed plants, intent on making sure they do not somehow get back up.  She then kneels down and inspects the curious plant near the tunnel entrance.

Search +8


----------



## Cerebus13 (Oct 3, 2004)

Natalie quickly latches her manacles onto the man's hands...but can't find anything to chain him up to.  Not wanting to leave him alone she drags him behind her as she follows Quilan down the small side tunnel.  Quilan leads the way and runs into Orum and Anton about halfway through to the other room.  Everyone looks to be alright, if a little banged up.

Alyson spends some time investigating the bodies of the plants (after they have been made quite dead by her divine weapon) but doesn't find much unusual about them.  They are large and skinny with a thick central stalk that has several long tendrils attached to it, presumably used for attacking predators or prey.  Stubby roots on the bottom of the plant provide a means of locomotion, but don't look to be able to move very fast.  At the top of the stalk is a small black colored sac that may hold the liquid that one of the plants spit out at everyone.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 3, 2004)

Alyson takes out her scalpel and proceeds to remove the black colored sacs from the plants.  She then searches this room for anything else that might tell of what the man was doing here.  Search +8, taking 20 in the area of the tunnel where the man was first spotted.


----------



## Salzorin (Oct 4, 2004)

Quilan looks about the man for the large sack he originally ran off with. If the man no longer possesses it, he'll question him about it and search down the tunnel and in the passageway where they apprehended him.


----------



## Telsar (Oct 4, 2004)

*Natalie Bayne -- Wizard/Rogue*

When Natalie dragged the man over, she made sure he slipped a bit in the sewage before she dragged him out of it.  She sits him down against the wall, then pulls out the crossbow bolt he embedded in her, quickly covering the wound with some cloth.  She holds the bloody projectile in front of the man's face, with a hard angry glare on her own. "I believe this was yours, although it's my blood all over it.  Do you know much about witchcraft?  I do; why the things I can do with this former possession of yours, now invested with blood and rage, would really surprise you.  But before we get to that, I'd like to know what you're doing down here.  And who you might be working with, or for.  Why, anything you might care to share will probably 
diminish my rage, and lessen what I can make this..." the bolt pointing right at his nose, "do to you."

[Intimidate +15]


----------



## Gramcrackered (Oct 5, 2004)

"We," Orum says loudly, leaning against his glaive, "attacked _him._"

No more than that is said, though from the look on his face it is clear he disagrees entirely with Natalie's approach thus far.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 5, 2004)

"Dial it back a notch Natalie.  Orum's right.  Besides, we _really_ don't need to give the Watch a reputation for using witchcraft.

Then, turning towards the man;
"So what _were_ you doing down here, in the sewers, with those rather agressive ferns?"


----------



## Cerebus13 (Oct 6, 2004)

Alyson spends a few minutes cutting out the black sacs from within the plant stalks.  The plant that first spit the cloud of black ichor onto the party has nothing left within it's black pouch, so she discards that one.
Searching around the room Alyson finds many various odds and ends that look to have been ransacked from homes or taken from people personally.  Several pieces of jewelry, a tapestry, a few rugs, some sculptures and pottery are found among some other useless rubbish.

[OOC: Alyson adds 2 black poison sacks to her inventory.
She also finds 8 pieces of jewelry, 1 tapestry, 2 rugs, 4 sculptures, and 3 pieces of pottery within the circular room...which is too awkward to be carried by herself.]

Salzorin finds and divests the man of the large sack he ran away with when the party first encountered him.  It is full of gold and other assorted coins.

[OOC: 20 pp, 247 gp, 140 sp, 47 cp.]

After Natalie's display of rage towards the man he breaks down blubbering and crying.  "Oh please kind sirs and ladies, don't hurt poor poor Goilon! He was only doing what his master told him to do. Here I'll give you this as well as all of the treasures within the room if you just promise not to hurt poor Goilon." He holds up a pouch that is tied around his neck. "This herbs keep the mean plants away from you...I don't think they like the smell much. I see that you took care of them anyways, but Goilon gives it to you anyways as a gift." He smiles a crooked grin at everyone after this.



> "So what were you doing down here, in the sewers, with those rather agressive ferns?"




"Goilon's master tells him to come down here and count the monies every evening to be sure they are safe, and to keep the rats away from the other pretty things. I didn't mean to shoot pointy arrows at you but Goilon was scared!" He holds his head in his hands and sobs.


----------



## Telsar (Oct 6, 2004)

*Natalie Bayne -- Wizard/Rogue*

Natalie rolls her eyes; whether its due to the man's 'poor, poor Goilon' routine, or her comrades dislike of her methods is unclear.  To their prisoner, she says "Surely you know this treasure isn't yours to give.  Or even your master's.  I'm sure it's former owners will appreciate it when we return it to them.  And even if all you did was count his loot, you still assaulted a member of the watch with a deadly weapon.  But things might go easier on you, both in terms of imprisonment and...", breaking the crossbow bolt in half,  "other punishments, if you tell us who this master is and where to find him."

[BTW, the man's hands should still be manacled, so 'holding up the pouch' wouldn't have been possible, although he could easily have directed our attention to it instead]


----------



## Gramcrackered (Oct 6, 2004)

"We burst in upon this guy and, without givin' him a chance to talk things out, started swingin'.  If you'd all been willing to simply hold off a couple tics we mighta been able to get outta that scrape without havin' to risk life and limb."

Orum's voice pipes up from behind Natalie, disrupting the interrogation once more.  He holds nothing but sympathy for Golion - he seems to simply have been in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 6, 2004)

"Goilon, we're not going to hurt you, but I need you to tell me who your master is."


----------



## Salzorin (Oct 7, 2004)

*Quilan -- Rogue*
[[OOC: I'm very sorry for what I'm about to do... but given my guys backstory, I just can't justify NOT doing it]]

Quilan quickly pockets off 5 plat while everyone else is concentrated on the interogation of their new suspect. He then stands up, walks back over towards his comrades and tosses the bag on the floor, letting a little bit spill out so that everyone is quite aware of what's inside.

Tired of the bickering and the words of the evening already, Quilan takes a seat and waits for his companions to finish up.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 7, 2004)

OOC: Eh, you're a theif.  It happens.  Just don't let us catch you stealing evidence...


----------



## Cerebus13 (Oct 11, 2004)

Goilon sniffles briefly then says, "H..His name is Onar." He looks down at the ground sadly after having admitting that and says nothing else.

Quilan lightly palms a few coins from the sack before dropping it again on the ground...nobody notices his nimble fingers.

[OOC:
Quilan uses skill Sleight of Hand. Rolls 9+16 =  25 
Orum uses skill Spot. Rolls 15+0 =  15 
Anton uses skill Spot. Rolls 4+5 =  9 
Alyson uses skill Spot. Rolls 5+7 =  12 
Natalie uses skill Spot. Rolls 3+9 =  12]


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 11, 2004)

*Anton, Urban Ranger*

Anton nods and smiles reassuringly to Goilon.

"Goilon, did you master work alone or did he bring other people with him?"


----------



## Cerebus13 (Oct 14, 2004)

Goilon scratches his head and thinks for a moment.  "Nope nope, he always worked alone 'cuz he didn't trust other folks much.  I guess he kept me around since I'm not the smartest."  He grins sheepishly.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 14, 2004)

Alyson, satisfied of taking into account what exactly was in the room, and stowing the poison sacs away, moves towards the others and listens to what is being said.

OOC - As it was never stated, I am thinking that she was alone in the first room, while the others interrogated the man in the other area.  That is why I didn't post, as her searching the area and removing the sacs would have ben a little while.


----------



## Telsar (Oct 14, 2004)

*Natalie Bayne -- Wizard/Rogue*

Natalie yawns a bit, the adrenaline from the conflict diminishing, reminding her of the hour.  "Well, I believe we were looking for evidence that this Onar was involved with criminal activities, and this pretty much clinches that.  I personally think the giant plants might mean this Onar has some allies, some one with some knowledge of... well, horticultural monstrosities.  But since trustworthy Goilon says Onar acts on his own, I guess that's not the case."  After a wry smile, she asks "Besides getting this loot back up top and finding it's rightful owners, is there anything more we need to do here?"


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 14, 2004)

*Anton, Urban Ranger*

"No, I think that's about it.  Let's head back up top.  I have a few more questions for Goilon, but they can wait until we're in more comfortable surroundings."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 19, 2004)

Alyson would like a spot check for seeing the Herb that the man gave to whomever...

Spot +7


----------



## Cerebus13 (Oct 22, 2004)

Goilon shivers before saying, "Er...I suppose yer be taking me to the jailer now? I suppose I should have expected as much when I cast me lot with one such as Onar." Goilon hangs his head dejectedly and prepares himself to be lead out peacefully.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 22, 2004)

"Well, if there is nothing else to do here, then I suggest we get some sleep.  Not all of us need to accompany this prisoner to the guards.  Unless we all want to take this stuff in to the authorities.  Otherwise, one could stand guard while the other brings more guards to remove this stuff.  The rest can get some sleep."


Alyson yawns, knowing full well that tomorrow will surely be a long day...


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 25, 2004)

*Anton, Urban Ranger*

To Goilon:
"Well, if you tell the magistrate everything you just told us about Onar he'll probably go easy on you, and at least you won't have to worry about those plants any more."

Then, to Alyson:
"Aside from the plants, which we don't really need right now I think we can take everything with us in one trip.  Lets head back up top, check everything in and get some sleep."


----------



## Cerebus13 (Oct 26, 2004)

Without further discussion the party gathers up what evidence they found in the underground room and leave the sewers with the manacled Goilon in tow.  Tired and sweaty the climb up the hole and the following trek to the city jail seems to take an eternity for the weary adventurers, but the journey there passes without incident.  

After presenting proper identification the jailers on duty take custody of Goilon and place him in a cell by himself and away from his ally Onar.  The party leaves the stolen goods with the guards as well, taking an inventory of everything themselves before they go, and head off weary and bone tired to their homes.  Walking as far as they can together they split up not far from their domiciles and agree to meet at the office in the morning.

~~~~

Everyone awakens the next morning refreshed and ready for another day of work.  Upon going to the office Madeline says that Arthur sent a message that he wants to meet with everyone in the early afternoon tomorrow, so you are free to do what you want until then. 

[OOC: The meeting is around noon.
Everyone's hitpoints are at the maximum as I will assume that the healers in the group will disperse spells as necessary...and again the next morning if anyone was hurt THAT bad.]


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 26, 2004)

OOC: When did Madeline get the message?  It's not clear if our noon meeting is "today" or "tomorrow".  Thanks.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 27, 2004)

Alyson would like to take a few samples of the plant for the sewers.  Leaves, stalk, petals and whatever else she can muster besides the sacs she already has.  

Early the next morning, she awakens to do her usual ritual of meditation.  Her mind is now clear, and she focuses on what she has before her today.  Kalri awakens as well, and they head of to the office.  On the way, Alyson will tell her of the plants and last nights events.  

Once at the office, and knowing that they have about 4 hours before the meeting, Alyson begins setting up her lab in the room where the the large table is.  Her supplies are all neatly unpacked and placed in various areas.  She hands a book to Kalri, and tell her, "Look for anything of what I have described about the plant from last night.  Here are a few pieces to help."

She displays the leaves, petals, stalk and sacs on the table.  She then begins the process of examining the sacs, making sure not to release the contents.  Once her discovery (IF ANY) is finished, she will store them away.

She will then make her way to the station, to look for Seth Greensfield.  Hoping that he showed up to work today, she would ask about the reference to Scarlet and the prostitutes that were mentioned.  She would also like to ask him if he knows of who the man that helped Mr Rummit home at times.

Kalri will be let to work in the station until Alsyon called for her.  Hopefully, she will be making herbs and things to assist Alsyon.  And also finding out what she can about the plant.

One last thing...If available, she would like the item from the man in the sewers that warded off the plants.


----------



## Salzorin (Oct 28, 2004)

*Quilan -- Rogue*

Quilan makes use of the free time to partake in a nice relaxed breakfast, deciding to dine in the area in question of the pickpocketings he was investigating. He'll also revisit the warehouse and scout about it a bit if there's nothing of interest on the streets as he eats his meal.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 28, 2004)

*Anton, Urban Ranger*

Having been up most of the night, Anton sleeps in late then spends an hour or so walking around their new neighborhood before returning for the meeting.


----------



## Cerebus13 (Nov 5, 2004)

Quilan has a leisurely meal in the neighborhood of the petty crime he was looking into, but nothing and nobody of interest comes his way.  Finishing up the food he heads back to the warehouse and is mildly surprised at the bustle of activity around the building.  Apparently it is a bustling livestock butchering business during the day...and it is only in the evenings that illicit activities occur around it.  Unable to make up a good excuse to sneak himself inside he gives up and heads back in time to be early for the meeting.

~~~~

Kalri spends the better part of the morning studying the plant samples and reading from various books on wildlife that might match what they come from, but is unable to find anything before the meeting.  She mentions to Alyson that she may be able to find something if she spends the rest of the day working on it.

Alyson returns to the police building and asks to speak to Mr. Greensfield.  Luckily he is in today and is willing to meet her after a minimum amount of waiting.  Seth knows of a prostitute who used to go by the name of Scarlet who frequented the blocks not far from Mr. Rumit's house, but he was never able to find her and question her about her possible relationship to him.  The few prostititutes that he did find and question all said that she hadn't been seen for a few weeks, and that they did not know where she went.
Of the man seen with Mr. Rumit Seth says that the most distinguishing piece of information he found out about him is that on a few occasions late in the evening this man and Mr. Rumit were seen shooting rats in alleys in a noisy and drunken manner.  The events were unusual however because of the large and odd shaped crossbow that they were seen using, which seemed to be able to fire and reload quicker than a typical one.

Finished at the police station Alyson heads back to be in time for the meeting.  Along the way she examines the bag that Goilon used to ward off the plants... She finds that it is filled with a soggy ball of rather pungent smelling herbs.  So pungent in fact that they make her eyes water just from the smell of them.

~~~~

Time passes and the foretold meeting finally rolls around.  Natalie has taken rather ill and is confined to bedrest for a few days according to Madeline, but she says to carry on the meeting without her as she will be fine.

Mr. Pettigrew shows up slightly after noon with a slightly sweaty and disheveled appearance.  "I apologize for my haste, but I must be very brief as I am busy helping some of the other city officials quell some rumors surrounding the uh....more colorful killings you have been investigating.  There is good knews however as an agent of ours has discovered something in another city somewhat far from here...a hunch a few scholars in the area had come up with."

"As you all know the mists that often appear at night make travel over long distances difficult at times, so we do not always keep up to date with the news and history of every village or city in the large region we live.  However on the instruction of a wiser old man in our employ we dispatched an agent to the city of Paridon to investigate a legend of a killer whose disgusting methods are not unlike the ones used here.  News of this has been sketchy over the years but we received a letter yesterday back from our agent, one Mr. Akiro, that he had dug up some more information on this legend.  Apparently every 13 years this killer, dubbed "Bloody Jack", crawls out from the dark and kills people for six evenings.  Supposably he fades into obscurity after that again for 13 years, but I have my doubts."

"In any event, Mr. Akiro was able to get a few descriptions of murders that seem similar to what has been occuring here.  It is absolutely imperative that you all travel to Paridon and meet with Akiro to discover who is behind these murders, if possible you may even have to leave as early as this evening.  It can take almost a week to arrive there on horseback, and Mr. Akiro has indicated that there is a possibility that the 13 year cycle may be running out again there soon and that the murders will start up again.  We have a theory that something...more than a man may be migrating through this region from city to town to village and leaving bodies in it's wake.  Please make arrangements to leave as soon as you can, but I can answer a few questions if you wish before I have to leave again."


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 5, 2004)

*Anton, Urban Ranger*

Anton's brow furrows as he ponders what Mr. Pettigrew is telling them, thinking that something just doesn't add up...

"If the killings occur for six nights every thirteen years, and Paridon is a weeks travel from here, aren't we already too late?"


----------



## Cerebus13 (Nov 6, 2004)

Mr. Pettigrew gets an embarassed look on his face.  "I apologize for I didn't make myself quite clear...Mr. Akiro found people who spoke of PAST murders that were similar to the murders that have been occuring here.    He is no doctor however so he hasn't tried to dig up any bodies to examine them, but we're not sure that would be a good idea anyways...as it may stir up the locals."

"Akiro seems to think something may be happening there soon as he heard some whispers of news that had drifted over from our city..and people were quite terrified."

"I hate to ask you all to do this, but really you are the most suited for the job.  Would you travel out there and investigate for us?"


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 11, 2004)

*Anton, Urban Ranger*

OOC:  Is Paridon the next closest town?

"If the killer left here after the last murder and went directly to Paridon we may still have time to catch up with him, but he has more of a lead than I'd like, so we'd best get moving.  

Mr. Pettigrew, will you be able to provide us with horses?  We can't afford the time to persue him on foot."


----------



## Cerebus13 (Nov 12, 2004)

"Yes we can outfit you will horses and any trail supplies that you need.  Just supply your city identification papers to any vendors you buy from and tell them to bill the city and we'll take care of it."

[ooc: there are a few small towns and villages along the way, but Paridon is notably the biggest between Viaki and itself.]


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 15, 2004)

*Anton, Urban Ranger*

OOC:  Anyone else still here?

"We should be able to leave this afternoon and get in at least a few hours worth of travel today.  Anyone else have any questions?"

Anton looks around the table to everyone else, wondering what they think of this latest development.


----------

